# Es gibt keinen Gott.



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube nicht an Gott und allgemein an nichts übernatürliches. Ich bin der festen Überzeugen, dass etwas derartiges nicht existiert und nur von den Menschen mit wahrscheinlich verschiedenen Zielen erfunden wurde. 
Gott und Religion liegen eng zusammen und ich halte von Religion absolut garnichts! Es mag einige wenige Ausnahmen geben, aber grundsätzlich wurden aufgrund von Glaubens- bzw. Religionsverschiedenheiten zuviele Menschen getötet und Leid verbreitet.

Eure Meinungen und Argumente sind nun erwünscht.


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Gott.



Okay.


----------



## Huntara (21. Februar 2008)

Mmmh, bin da unterschiedlicher Ansicht. Ich hab zeitweise sehr stark mich zu Gott hingezogen gefühlt, als ich merkte, das ich mich bei meinem Ex-Freund sehr allein fühlte. Als dann die Trennung meinerseits kam, hat mich das Thema plötzlich nicht mehr so interessiert. 

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, das es Gott gibt und ich bin auch der Meinung, das es den Teufel gibt (Marilyn Mansons Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Naja, aber warum denkst Du, das es keinen Gott gibt? Weil Du nicht an ihn glaubst?


----------



## Lurock (21. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Gott.


Ich weiß.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Februar 2008)

/sign


----------



## Ennia (21. Februar 2008)

uff, schon wieder so ein gott-thread...

es ist halt so, dass wir menschen etwas brauchen, an das wir glauben können. ob es nun irgend ein gott, ich selbst, ein anderer mensch oder von mir aus ein überdimensionaler regenschirm ist. nun ja, ich selbst bin ja eher der realist und bezweifle die existenz eines überirdischen wesens, und mal ehrlich.. was für ein kranker perversling müsste "gott" eigentlich sein? setzt uns menschen auf der erde ab und lässt uns tun und machen was wir wollen und er schaut zu, oder was? das ist schlimmster vojeurismus, der kränksten sorte, meines erachtens nach.

so long...


----------



## Grivok (21. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, das es Gott gibt und ich bin auch der Meinung, das es den Teufel gibt (Marilyn Mansons Worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Teufel gibt es auf jeden Fall
und wenn ich einst vor ihn treten muss habe ich nur 4 Worte fuer ihn:
Runter von meinem Thron  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im ernst: Ich glaube, dass es Gott gibt. Die Frage ist halt nur ob irgendeine Religion im entferntesten Recht hat


----------



## nalcarya (21. Februar 2008)

Sowas wie Gott gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur Glauben und die Menschen glauben ja die verrücktesten Dinge. Ich glaub an gar nichts.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Februar 2008)

*Auf das Zitat in seiner Sig schiel*


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist von meiner Seite aus alles gesagt.
> Eure Meinungen und Argumente sind nun erwünscht.




1. Ich bin dein Gott.
2. Dein Gott sagt, dass deine Signatur zu gross ist.
3. Alle guten Dinge sind drei oO


----------



## Kindgenius (21. Februar 2008)

> 1. Ich bin dein Gott.
> 2. Dein Gott sagt, dass deine Signatur zu gross ist.
> 3. Alle guten Dinge sind drei oO



danke, hat mir den tag bunt gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaube selber nicht an gott, der hat mir in meinem leben noch nie so richtig geholfe oder sowas


----------



## maggus (21. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Auf das Zitat in seiner Sig schiel*



Dass Nietzsche schon zu Lebzeiten äusserst umstritten war, ist ja hoffentlich bekannt.

Gibt es einen Gott? Ich denke darüber zu diskutieren endet in einem Herunterleiern von Standpunkten, Naturwissenschaften gegen Glaubenswissenschaften, Atheisten gegen konservativ Gläubige..
Ob es einen Gott gibt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, es gibt für beide Standpunkte glaubhafte Erklärungen, und das ist ehrlich gesagt auch das Schöne daran.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Mmmh, bin da unterschiedlicher Ansicht. Ich hab zeitweise sehr stark mich zu Gott hingezogen gefühlt, als ich merkte, das ich mich bei meinem Ex-Freund sehr allein fühlte. Als dann die Trennung meinerseits kam, hat mich das Thema plötzlich nicht mehr so interessiert.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, das es Gott gibt und ich bin auch der Meinung, das es den Teufel gibt (Marilyn Mansons Worte
> 
> ...



Also zum ersten Abschnitt: Ja das ist ein anderes Thema. Du fühltest dich hingezogen weil es dir schlecht ging und wolltest, dass es einen Gott gibt der dir hilft. (hab ich mal so aufgefasst)
Dabei ist sicher nichts schlechtes und es gibt Menschen denen der Glaube an Gott hilft und den will ich auch keinem nehmen, jedoch ändert das nichts daran, dass es ihn nicht gibt.

Ich glaube nicht daran, weil ich an nichts übernatürliches glaube und mir niemand bis jetzt das Gegenteil beweisen konnte. Sei es Gott oder sonst etwas, dass nicht logisch erklärbar wäre. 

Ausserdem verbinde ich Gott oft mit Religion (normal) und das ist eigentlich das was ich wirklich nicht haben kann. Durch Religion entstand viel mehr schlechtes als gutes, daran gibts nichts zu rütteln.

(Hatte gerade Stress im Büro und musste meinen angefangenen Text stehen lassen)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Februar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Dass Nietzsche schon zu Lebzeiten äusserst umstritten war, ist ja hoffentlich bekannt.
> 
> Gibt es einen Gott? Ich denke darüber zu diskutieren endet in einem Herunterleiern von Standpunkten, Naturwissenschaften gegen Glaubenswissenschaften, Atheisten gegen konservativ Gläubige..
> Ob es einen Gott gibt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, es gibt für beide Standpunkte glaubhafte Erklärungen, und das ist ehrlich gesagt auch das Schöne daran.



Glaubhafte Erklärungen für die Existenz Gottes? Na da sag mir mal einen.

Glaubhafte Erlärungen sicherlich nicht, aber Gründe dafür, dass es in bestimmten Punkt nicht schlecht ist, das manche Menschen daran glauben.

Ebenso gibt es Geschehnisse und Momente, da sieht man, dass es nicht so gut ist, das sMenchen daran glauben. (Siehe radikale Islamisten, Hexenverbrennungen etc.)


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Glaubhafte Erklärungen für die Existenz Gottes? Na da sag mir mal einen.
> 
> Glaubhafte Erlärungen sicherlich nicht, aber Gründe dafür, dass es in bestimmten Punkt nicht schlecht ist, das manche Menschen daran glauben.
> 
> Ebenso gibt es Geschehnisse und Momente, da sieht man, dass es nicht so gut ist, das sMenchen daran glauben. (Siehe radikale Islamisten, Hexenverbrennungen etc.)



/sign

Das sehe ich genauso. Es gibt eben keine glaubhafte Erklärung und deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wie man in unserem "fortgeschrittenen* Zeitalter so etwas überhaupt noch blind glauben kann?!


----------



## Tikume (21. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich glaub an gar nichts.



An irgendwas wirst auch Du glauben, sonst könntest Du kaum ein Leben führen. Wäre alles sinnlos könntest Du dich auch vor den nächsten Zug werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> An irgendwas wirst auch Du glauben, sonst könntest Du kaum ein Leben führen. Wäre alles sinnlos könntest Du dich auch vor den nächsten Zug werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Würde auchnicht funktionieren. Er glaubt ja nicht, dass der Zug pünktlich kommt, oder das er dabei sterben könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat es falsch ausgedrückt, es müsste heißen: "Ich glaube an nichts Übernatürliches." - Dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Februar 2008)

Zu den glaubhaften Erklärungen:
Auch die Wissenschaft bietet unglaubhaftes Zeug. Bestes Beispiel Urknall. Zu Anbeginn der Zeit war eine Singularität und daraus entstand Raum und Zeit. Klingt für mich auch nicht glaubhafter als ein Schöpfer.
Vielleicht sollte man besser sagen dass beide Seiten *keine* glaubhaften Erklärungen liefern.

Zu Übernatürlichem:
Ich glaube an übernatürliche Phänomene, allerdings glaub ich genauso dass man diese wissenschaftlich beschreiben kann.

Und ja, meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen Gott.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Februar 2008)

es war einmal ein kleines huhn das wollte mehr über die mafia wissen
also ging es zu seinem naiven lehrer und fragte diesen "gibt es die mafia?"
dieser antwortete schlicht "nein, es gibt keine mafia"
unzufrieden mit dieser antwort ging das huhn zu einem streifenpolizisten und diesen fragte es erneut seine frage
der polizist lachte und antwortete mit "es gibt in unserer stadt keine mafia"
nun ging das huhn zum bürgermeister: "bürgermeister, gibt es die mafia?"
der bürgermeister, mit seinem fuß den eh bereits gut verstauten, am boden liegenden, geldkoffer weiter unter den tisch schiebend, sagte mit seiner typischen art "neeein, es gibt keine mafia"
das huhn wollte es jetzt aber genau wissen und begab sich in das dunkelste viertel der stadt, in die dunkelste gasse vor den dunkelsten club und suchte den am mafiösten aussehenden kerl den es finden konnte
es fand einen solchen und fragte ihn kleinlaut "gibt es die mafia?"
der mafioso blickt das huhn langsam von oben herab an, überlegte und antwortete dann mit langsamen worten "es gibt keine mafia"
enttäuscht ging das huhn nach hause und schlief sich den kummer des tages aus
am nächsten morgen am frühstückstisch fragt der vater das huhn "und? gibt es die mafia?"
das huhn blickte ihn an und sagte "es gibt keine mafia"

die gottesdiskussion ist lästig weil ihr findet sowieso keine antwort drauf
und sicher kann man sich nie sein - die wahrheit erfahren wir erst im tod
entweder stimmt es woran viele glauben und es gibt ein leben nach dem tod
oder nicht, dann ist es aber auch schon wurscht

es ist nicht wichtig ob es einen gott gibt, aber es ist wichtig nicht jenen denen gott das herz erfüllt das madig zu machen
und wenn es keinen gott gibt gibt es auch keinen satan
vergesst nicht, dass jede kraft ihr pendant hat, das eine gibts ohne das andere nicht

ihr könnt hin und her diskutieren, es von allen seiten beleuchten, aber ihr werdet niemals zu einem schlüssigen ergebnis kommen, da jeder seine argumente vorbringt von denen er/sie felsenfest überzeugt ist und dafür auch zig quellen aufzeigen wird etc

diese diskussion hier wird seid menschengedenken geführt
und haltet ihr euch wirklich für klüger als alle menschen die bis jetzt waren? ich hoffe nicht
denn ne antwort gibts bis heute nicht
und die antwort ist auch irrelevant
weil was willst du tun wenn es gott gibt- oder was willst du tun wenn es keinen gott gibt?
richtig, du wirst dein leben leben - und wenn es einen unterschied für dich machen würde ob es gott gibt oder nicht, dann bist du sowieso ein heuchler gegenüber deinem eigenen spiegelbild

salut


----------



## Avyn (21. Februar 2008)

Ich persönlich glaube nicht an Gott, aber ich glaube auch nicht daran dass es keinen gibt. Ich weiß es einfach nicht und ich muss es auch nicht wissen. Im Grunde würde es in beiden Fällen ja auch nichts ändern. Abgesehen davon halte ich es für falsch jemanden seinen Glauben schlecht reden zu wollen oder jemanden zu missionieren. Gläubige Menschen ziehen meistens viel Kraft aus ihrem Glauben und das kann doch nicht falsch sein, selbst wenn es keinen Gott gibt.



Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ausserdem verbinde ich Gott oft mit Religion (normal) und das ist eigentlich das was ich wirklich nicht haben kann. Durch Religion entstand viel mehr schlechtes als gutes, daran gibts nichts zu rütteln.



Ich denke du liegst da falsch. Nicht Religion hat etwas schlechtes bewirkt sondern die Machtgier der angeblich Geistlichen. Das sieht man ganz gut am Beispiel Galileo Galilei. Galileo war ein religiöser Mensch. Die Inquisition befürchtete, dass die wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen die Existenz von Gott widerlegen könnte und dass sie so ihre Machtposition verlieren könnten.
Das gleiche gilt für Kreuzzüge und die Hexenverbrennung. Immer wurde sich damit gerechtfertigt, dass es Gottes Wille sei, um die eigentlichen Motive zu überspielen.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Februar 2008)

Ich bin nicht getauft. Ich bin Atheist. Gott? Soetwas gibt es in meinen Augen nicht. Wenn ich überleg, wie viele Menschen schon ihr Leben für/wegen eine/r Religion und somit für/wegen einen/einem Gott gelassen haben...grausam. Und alles nur auf dem *Glauben* der Menschen basierend...


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> es war einmal ein kleines huhn das wollte mehr über die mafia wissen
> also ging es zu seinem naiven lehrer und fragte diesen "gibt es die mafia?"
> dieser antwortete schlicht "nein, es gibt keine mafia"
> unzufrieden mit dieser antwort ging das huhn zu einem streifenpolizisten und diesen fragte es erneut seine frage
> ...



Man könnte glatt meinen, Satzzeichen und Groß- & Kleinschreibung würden beißen.

Das schärfste ist eh, wenn so schlaue Physikautoren folgenden Satz über die Entstehung des Universums (Urknall) schreiben (wohlgemerkt im Schulbuch.): _Der Urknall [...] bestand aus einer großen Explosion (Singularität), [...]_

Meine lieben Damen und herren, die für diese geistige Flitzekacke verantwortlich sind: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Man könnte glatt meinen, Satzzeichen und Groß- & Kleinschreibung würden beißen.
> 
> Das schärfste ist eh, wenn so schlaue Physikautoren folgenden Satz über die Entstehung des Universums (Urknall) schreiben (wohlgemerkt im Schulbuch.): _Der Urknall [...] bestand aus einer großen Explosion (Singularität), [...]_
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott - sag bloß du bist einer jener pingeligen Menschen denen das Äußere wichtiger ist als der Inhalt.
wenn du schon einen kommentar zu meinem text abgibst dann in inhaltlichem kontext oder ist dein gehirn case sensitive? wenn ja bist du arm lol^^

also - probieren wirs nochmal: wenn du was inhaltlich zu meinen aussagen zu sagen hast, dann sprich und diskutier wie ein mensch und nicht wie ein volksschullehrer

salut


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Edit: Es gibt einen Grund, warum ich diese Foren hasse.
Sie verhalten sich wie ein betrunkener Elefant. Du kannst ihn mit einer Straßenwalze rammen, und er zuckt nichtmal mit dem Rüssel. x_x


Edit2: An RubenPlinius:

Inhalt schön und gut, aber ein paar Absätze, Kommas und dergleichen erleichtern das Lesen eines Textes ungemein. Es gibt einen Grund, weshalb wir eine Rechtschreibregelung haben. 

Ich gebe Kommentare zu deinem Text ab, wie und wann es mir gefällt. Die Regeln dieses Forums bemächtigen mich dazu, sofern ich dich nicht beleidige etc. Was ich nicht getan habe.

Was auch immer case sensitive sein soll (passt schon, ich schaus bei Gelegenheit mal nach), ich bin sowohl geistig als auch finanziell recht wohlhabend, danke (:

Volksschullehrer sind auch Menschen. Ich übrigens auch. Und ich diskutiere ebenfalls wie es mir gefällt, ob ich das nun per _'Olol roflmaooooo zomfg du bist so ein nappp11!1!!1!!'_ oder mit Argumenten, einem Hauch von Sarkasmus und einer gepflegten Ausdrucksweise tue, ist meine Sache.

Einen schönen guten Abend noch.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> An irgendwas wirst auch Du glauben, sonst könntest Du kaum ein Leben führen. Wäre alles sinnlos könntest Du dich auch vor den nächsten Zug werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das dachte ich bis vor ein paar Jahren eigentlich auch, aber ich habe bis heute nichts gefunden an das ich glauben würde. Und ja, in meinen Augen ist alles irgendwo sinnlos. Aber da ich daran sowieso nichts ändern kann komme ich halt irgendwie damit klar und versuch das beste draus zu machen ;>


----------



## Lurock (21. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das dachte ich bis vor ein paar Jahren eigentlich auch, aber ich habe bis heute nichts gefunden an das ich glauben würde. Und ja, in meinen Augen ist alles irgendwo sinnlos. Aber da ich daran sowieso nichts ändern kann komme ich halt irgendwie damit klar und versuch das beste draus zu machen ;>


Ich würde deinen ersten Post umformulieren und schreiben "Ich glaube nicht an Gottheiten etc.".
Denn glauben tust du immer; schließlich glaubst du an nichts zu glauben; also glaubst du auch an etwas.


----------



## Gamerhenne (21. Februar 2008)

es würde nichts bringen, wenn ich jetzt anfangen würde MEINEN Glauben darzulegen...außer, dass es sämtliche Flamer auf den Plan rufen würde ;oD
Ich bin so tolerant, daß ich JEDEN Glauben eines anderen an jegwelchen Gott, Göttin, Götter, Gottgleiche oder sonst was akzeptieren kann. Jeder soll und darf ( hoffentlich ) an das glauben, was IHM etwas bringt, genauso wie ich an etwas glaube, was allerdings wirklich kein einzelner, allwissender, sich um alles kümmernder Gott ist und ich hoffe auch immer, daß man auch meinen Glauben toleriert, auch wenn man ihn nicht verstehen oder akzeptieren möchte.


----------



## Zachrid (21. Februar 2008)

"Kann ein allmächtiges Wesen einen so schweren Stein erschaffen, dass es ihn selbst nicht hochheben kann?"

...darüber hinaus glaube ich das der Duke irgendwann wiederkommt, das ist zumindest ein wenig naheliegender als das Jüngste Gericht. Das am 21.12.2012 kommt...  mhh obwohl... wird ein knappes Rennen, das sag ich euch.


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> uff, schon wieder so ein gott-thread....



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (21. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht getauft. Ich bin Atheist. Gott? Soetwas gibt es in meinen Augen nicht. Wenn ich überleg, wie viele Menschen schon ihr Leben für/wegen eine/r Religion und somit für/wegen einen/einem Gott gelassen haben...grausam. Und alles nur auf dem *Glauben* der Menschen wegen...



Ich bin auch Heide und glaube irgendwie doch an etwas übermächtigem. Dennoch finde ich nicht,  nur weil ich an etwas glaube, das ich mich einer Religion anschließen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Heide und glaube irgendwie doch an etwas übermächtigem. Dennoch finde ich nicht,  nur weil ich an etwas glaube, das ich mich einer Religion anschließen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Frage ist, an was man glaubt. An etwas Übermächtigen glaub ich z.B. nicht. Klar, es gibt viele "unglaubliche" Dinge. Aber für mich bleiben sie halt ungeklärt. Ich versuch nicht, mir sie durch etwas Übermächtiges zu erklären, weil es so etwas in meinen Augen nicht gibt. Irgendwo ist alles erklärbar, bzw man betrachtet etwas aus einem falschen Blickwnkel und denkt dabei an etwas Übermächtiges. 
Ich glaub einfach nicht an etwas Übermächtiges und lass viele Dinge lieber unerklärlich als zu sagen, dass da etwas Übermächtiges am Werk ist.

BTW: Bemerkt gerade mal, dass ich beim ersten Poste grausam geschrieben hab, muss ich mal editen.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Gott und allgemein an nichts übernatürliches. Ich bin der festen Überzeugen, dass etwas derartiges nicht existiert und nur von den Menschen mit wahrscheinlich verschiedenen Zielen erfunden wurde.
> Gott und Religion liegen eng zusammen und ich halte von Religion absolut garnichts! Es mag einige wenige Ausnahmen geben, aber grundsätzlich wurden aufgrund von Glaubens- bzw. Religionsverschiedenheiten zuviele Menschen getötet und Leid verbreitet.
> 
> Eure Meinungen und Argumente sind nun erwünscht.



ohne den text zu lesen ;D titel stimmt ;D basst scho xd
/signed


----------



## Huntara (21. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, an was man glaubt. An etwas Übermächtigen glaub ich z.B. nicht. Klar, es gibt viele "unglaubliche" Dinge. Aber für mich bleiben sie halt ungeklärt. Ich versuch nicht, mir sie durch etwas Übermächtiges zu erklären, weil es so etwas in meinen Augen nicht gibt. Irgendwo ist alles erklärbar, bzw man betrachtet etwas aus einem falschen Blickwnkel und denkt dabei an etwas Übermächtiges.
> Ich glaub einfach nicht an etwas Übermächtiges und lass viele Dinge lieber unerklärlich als zu sagen, dass da etwas Übermächtiges am Werk ist.
> 
> BTW: Bemerkt gerade mal, dass ich beim ersten Poste grausam geschrieben hab, muss ich mal editen.



Aber möchtest Du nicht auch eine Erklärung auf all die unerklärlichen Dinge haben? Auch wenn es dann "nur ein Glaube" ist?

Fand den Text nit schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2008)

_Initializing EVA - Establishing Data Uplink
::::::::::: Searching Channel :::::::::::_
_._._._ Begin of Transmission _._._._

*Katholik und gläubig*

.......... Transmission end ..........​


----------



## Grivok (22. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Aber möchtest Du nicht auch eine Erklärung auf all die unerklärlichen Dinge haben? Auch wenn es dann "nur ein Glaube" ist?
> 
> Fand den Text nit schlimm
> 
> ...



also ich persönlich will gar nicht "alles" erklärt haben
es muss ein paar rätsel geben
sonst wäre es doch langweilig
(uff und das sage ich als ex-chemie/mathe student, die fast alles erklären)


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte keinen Gott, der solche Idioten hervorbringt: http://www.toolofsatan.org/ *g*


----------



## Sweny (22. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen Gott, der solche Idioten hervorbringt: http://www.toolofsatan.org/ *g*




Hm...das ist aber ein scherz...oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hm...das ist aber ein scherz...oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaein - ob diese Seite direkt ernst gemeint ist weiß ich nicht. Aber als die Special Editions ins Kino kamen, gab es bei den Ammis tatsächlich erneut Proteste in dieser Richtung. Aber die Christen da haben eh nen Schaden, sie demonstrieren ja auch regelmäßig vor Manson-Konzerten - schreiben Hass-Briefe usw. 
Ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege, der einen Wurm programmiert hatte (auch wenn es eher unbeabsichtigt war, aber egal - zu lange Story), bekam einen Brief aus den USA von einem der "Opfer" des Wurms. Der Inhalt war ca. folgender "Eines Tages, wenn du vor dem Herren stehst wirst du das alles bereuen, denn er wird dein minderwertiges Dasein nicht akzeptieren, deine Seele herausreißen und dich aus dem Himmel verbannen blafaselsülzblubb". Nicht geistlich.. Geisteskrank *g*


----------



## Sweny (22. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jaein - ob diese Seite direkt ernst gemeint ist weiß ich nicht. Aber als die Special Editions ins Kino kamen, gab es bei den Ammis tatsächlich erneut Proteste in dieser Richtung. Aber die Christen da haben eh nen Schaden, sie demonstrieren ja auch regelmäßig vor Manson-Konzerten - schreiben Hass-Briefe usw.
> Ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege, der einen Wurm programmiert hatte (auch wenn es eher unbeabsichtigt war, aber egal - zu lange story), bekam einen Brief aus den USA von einem der "Opfer" des Wurms. Der Inhalt war ca. folgender "Eines Tages, wenn du vor dem Herren stehst wirst du das alles bereuen, denn er wird dein minderwertiges Dasein nicht akzeptieren, deine Seele herausreißen und dich aus dem Himmel verbannen blafaselsülzblubb". Nicht geistlich.. Geisteskrank *g*



Ich bin...sprachlos!
Die spinne ja...total! 
Mir feheln die Wort...oder die Buchstaben...auf jedenfall spinnen die... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hm...das ist aber ein scherz...oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest die Seite und die dazugehörigen Proteste sind ein Scherz^^

R2-Demon2 is a false God!!!


----------



## Falke80 (22. Februar 2008)

Auf die frage, ob es Gott gibt, kann man eigentlich nur mit einer frage antworten: Was ist Gott? 
-Ein alter man mit langen weißem Bart? 
-Eine kosmische Macht? 
-Ausserirdische? 
-Oder vielleicht nur eine fiktive Gestallt oder ein Wesen, auf der wir unseren Glauben (nicht zwangsläufig Religion) stützen?
Eigentlich ist es aber auch egal, da diese Frage erst mit einem Beweiß für einen der Punkte zu beantworten wäre. 
Aber wenn man so durch die Geschicht blickt, kann man feststellen, das eigentlich jeder Kultur ihre Götter hatte. Manche Kulturen hatten mehrere Götter, andere nur einen. Aber in fast jeder dieser Kulturen sind irgendwann Kriege im Namen dieser Götter geführt worden und das ist eigentlich auch heute noch nicht anders! Aber warum werden Kriege wegen etwas geführt, was es garnicht geben soll?
Ich weiß es nicht, genau so wenig wie ich weiß, was Gott ist, oder ob er gut oder böse, gerecht oder ungerecht ist! Ich weiß nur eins: gib irgendetwas einen Namen, und schon existiert es!


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

Als ich das Buch von Marilyn Manson gelesen habe, hat mich nicht nur seine Einstellung gegenüber Gott und dem Teufel beeindruckt, auch seine Interviews sind mehr als  nur aussagend und wertvoller als die von manch eines Politikers.

Was Zam auch schon schrieb, das Christen vor den Konzerten demonstrieren, drohen und pöse pöse Briefe schreiben, kann ich auch nicht gut heißen und lässt mich fragen, ob dies dann bessere Menschen sind? MM argumentiert, erklärt und begründet, warum er so denkt und so handelt und noch nie zuvor hat mich ein Mensch so sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich würde deinen ersten Post umformulieren und schreiben "Ich glaube nicht an Gottheiten etc.".
> Denn glauben tust du immer; schließlich glaubst du an nichts zu glauben; also glaubst du auch an etwas.


Das ist Haarspalterei was du da jetzt machst. Ich glaub einfach an NICHTS. Punkt aus und Ende. 

"Du glaubst dass du an nichts glaubst..." ist doch kein Glaube. Oo


----------



## Ennia (22. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was auch immer case sensitive sein soll (passt schon, ich schaus bei Gelegenheit mal nach), ich bin sowohl geistig als auch finanziell recht wohlhabend, danke (:
> 
> [...]



Mit dieser Aussage hast du dich gerade ins Aus katapultiert... oh mein *GOTT*


// HA, wenigstens ist Zam meiner meinung ^^, also das topic betreffend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/// Ach da fällt mir noch was zum topic ein: Glauben heißt nichts zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das ist Haarspalterei was du da jetzt machst. Ich glaub einfach an NICHTS. Punkt aus und Ende.
> 
> "Du glaubst dass du an nichts glaubst..." ist doch kein Glaube. Oo



Aber ist doch klar: Wenn Du an etwas nicht glaubst, dann hast Du auch automatsich ein Glaube. Jeder Mensch glaubt an etwas. Das fängt ja schon mit Kleinigkeiten an. 
Ob Du an Gott glaubst oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber glaubst Du nicht an Dich? So würdest Du nicht exestieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Aber ist doch klar: Wenn Du an etwas nicht glaubst, dann hast Du auch automatsich ein Glaube. Jeder Mensch glaubt an etwas. Das fängt ja schon mit Kleinigkeiten an.


Wer sagt das? Oo



> Ob Du an Gott glaubst oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber glaubst Du nicht an Dich? So würdest Du nicht exestieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Argh. Verwickelt mich jetzt nicht in eine philosophische Diskussion hier. Wieso brauch man Glaube um zu existieren? Blödsinn. In solcher Hinsicht bin ich knallharter Realist.

Nichts bleibt nichts und an mich selbst glaube ich schon gar nicht.


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

Nichts in dem Sinne, wie es hier die Vorredner Diskutieren ist ja letztlich ein Philosophischer Begriff, da nalcarya aber nicht an die Philosophie glaubt, kann dieser Begriff auch nicht auf sie/ihn angewendet werden, daher glaube ich ihm/ihr, dass er/sie an nichts glaubt.


----------



## Grivok (22. Februar 2008)

ohne glaube ist das leben doch recht trist oder nicht?

@ nalcarya
hast du haustiere?


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2008)

Hat mal wer die South Park Folge gesehen wo sie Gott gezeigt haben.

Man hab ich mich weg geschmissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4. Quartal 2008 - wenn nicht, dann glaube ich an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4 Quartal 2008 ................................. falls nicht dann glaube ich aber zu 100% an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im Winter 2666.


----------



## Guibärchen (22. Februar 2008)

Der Mensch hat Gott geschaffen,
Rellligion wurde in jedem zeitalter missbraucht!

Charma, und der Kern des Budhismus dagegen ist um einiges weiterentwickelter als das was im Islam und in der Christlichen welt als Rechtfertigung für Intolleranz und Verfolgung benutzt wird!


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4. Quartal 2008 - wenn nicht, dann glaube ich an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4 Quartal 2008 ................................. falls nicht dann glaube ich aber zu 100% an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im Winter 2666.


Wirklich erst im Winter 2666 oder vor dem Winter 2666? Möchte ja nicht, dass Du eine Glaubenskrise bekommst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ohne glaube ist das leben doch recht trist oder nicht?


Nö :>



> @ nalcarya
> hast du haustiere?


Da meine Wohnung recht klein ist und ich mitten in der Stadt wohne hab ich im Moment leider keine Katze, die ich eigentlich gern hätte. 

Aber was soll das mit dem Thema zu tun haben?



Ach ja @ Gronwell: sie/ihr ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ohne glaube ist das leben doch recht trist oder nicht?
> 
> @ nalcarya
> hast du haustiere?



Naja, zumindest glaubst Du, dass ein Leben ohne Glaube trist ist. Ob dem wirklich so ist...


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4. Quartal 2008 - wenn nicht, dann glaube ich an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4 Quartal 2008 ................................. falls nicht dann glaube ich aber zu 100% an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im Winter 2666.



Ich glaube Dir, dass du daran glaubst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Jedoch glaube ich wie gesagt an nichts übernatürliches und umögliches. Die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever ist eins dieser unmöglichen Dinge. Dafür hab ich handfeste Beweise!


----------



## Grivok (22. Februar 2008)

jeder der ein Haustier hat glaubt, dass sein Tier ihn versteht
wenn man aber pawlovs versuche zu grunde legt, muss das verhaeltnis von mensch zu haustier nicht unbedingt auf verstaendnis beruhen, sondern vielmehr auf konditionierung

des weiteren gibt es situationen im leben, in denen man vor schlimmem bewahrt wird oder in der menschen dinge leisten indem sie kraefte freisetzen, die jenseits ihrer eigentlichen leistungsfaehigkeit liegen
dies ist auch von wissenschaftlern noch nicht genau analysiert

edit: okay sind 2 unterschiedliche dinge...aber fuehren zum selben: glauben


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> jeder der ein Haustier hat glaubt, dass sein Tier ihn versteht



Behauptest Du und sicher noch einige andere, nur ist es wirklich so?

Außerdem ist Deine Aussage äußerst Paradox, denn Du sagst ja, jeder der eins hat, glaubt, dass sein Tier ihn versteht, dem ist aber nicht so, weil...Das bedeutet ja dann, wenn Du ein Tier hättest, würdest Du es nicht glauben, weil Du ja weißt, dass es eben nicht so ist, also kann Dein Jeder aus dem ersten Satz nicht stimmen.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> jeder der ein Haustier hat glaubt, dass sein Tier ihn versteht
> wenn man aber pawlovs versuche zu grunde legt, muss das verhaeltnis von mensch zu haustier nicht unbedingt auf verstaendnis beruhen, sondern vielmehr auf konditionierung



Wie meinst du das mit dem Haustier? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Ich habe Haustiere aber glaube nicht, dass die mich verstehen. Wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Grivok (22. Februar 2008)

sagst du deinem hund er soll platz machen?
wenn ja, gehst du davon aus, dass er aufgrund der stimmlage, gestik, etc. gehorcht oder weil er versteht was du willst
wenn du fische als haustiere hast ist das was anderes


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4. Quartal 2008 - wenn nicht, dann glaube ich an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4 Quartal 2008 ................................. falls nicht dann glaube ich aber zu 100% an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im Winter 2666.


ich würde jetzt mal tippen beim 2ten mal sollte es 2009 heissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

Ist euch eigentlich klar, dass ihr mit der Diskusion, jeder glaubt an irgendwas, "Gott" auf eine Stufe stellt mit dem nichts, einem Haustier, sich selbst und was sonst noch alles angeführt wurde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> jeder der ein Haustier hat glaubt, dass sein Tier ihn versteht
> wenn man aber pawlovs versuche zu grunde legt, muss das verhaeltnis von mensch zu haustier nicht unbedingt auf verstaendnis beruhen, sondern vielmehr auf konditionierung
> 
> des weiteren gibt es situationen im leben, in denen man vor schlimmem bewahrt wird oder in der menschen dinge leisten indem sie kraefte freisetzen, die jenseits ihrer eigentlichen leistungsfaehigkeit liegen
> ...


Seh ich anders.

Was ist denn für dich bitte Glaube, wie definierst du das? Wenn jemand sagt " Ich glaub morgen wird's regnen..." ist das dann schon "Glaube"? Oo
So seh ich das nämlich nicht. Glaube definiert sic für mich als eine Sache von der jemand überzeugt ist und die ihm Kraft gibt weil er eben überzeugt ist da wäre etwas (was aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr als ein Placebo-Effekt ist :>) - das kann ein Gott / eine Religion sein oder verschiedene andere Dinge.

Aber wer seinem Hund sagt dass er "Platz!" machen soll und erwartet dass dieser Hund das auch tut, der glaubt vielleicht dass der Hund sich setzt, das er den Worlaut/die Stimmlage erkennt, aber das ist doch dann kein Glaube in diesem Sinne. Denn er wird sich wohl kaum in einer Situation in dem es ihm schlecht geht und er nicht mehr weiter weiß daran entsinnen dass sein Hund sich ja hinlegt wenn er "Platz!" sagt und dann erleichtert aufatmen ;>

Und zu der Sache mit dem Kräfte freisetzen... nur weil die Wissenschaft bzw der Mensch bisher zu dumm oder milde formuliert unwissend ist, gewisse Dinge zu erklären beweist dies noch lange nciht die Existenz von irgendwas Übernatürlichem. Klar gibt es dann wieder Leute die glauben es sei ein Beweis für ihren Glauben, aber die haben ja von vorn herein schon eben jenen und sehen wahrscheinlich in allen möglichen Dingen Beweise für die Richtigkeit desselben.


----------



## pandak1n (22. Februar 2008)

Ich muss mich einigen Vorpostern anschliessen: Hier gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich keine Nihilisten. 

Und wenn es auch nur der Glaube an einen Sinn ist, seine monatliche Gebühr zu zahlen...


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> sagst du deinem hund er soll platz machen?
> wenn ja, gehst du davon aus, dass er aufgrund der stimmlage, gestik, etc. gehorcht oder weil er versteht was du willst
> wenn du fische als haustiere hast ist das was anderes



Also ich habe Katzen. Aber was hat das damit zu tun? Nicht jedes Tier ist gleich intelligent und ich könnte meiner Katze 1000 mal sagen sie soll nicht auf den Tisch hüpfen, sie würde es zrotzdem tun. Wenn ich sie jedoch 100 mal mit Wasser bespritze, wenn sie auf den Tisch hüpft, wird sie es lassen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie mich versteht, sondern vielmehr, dass sie den Tisch mit Wasser verbindet...und das mag sie nicht.

Ich finde wir kommen vom Thema ab.


----------



## Grivok (22. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Seh ich anders.
> 
> Was ist denn für dich bitte Glaube, wie definierst du das? Wenn jemand sagt " Ich glaub morgen wird's regnen..." ist das dann schon "Glaube"? Oo
> So seh ich das nämlich nicht. Glaube definiert sic für mich als eine Sache von der jemand überzeugt ist und die ihm Kraft gibt weil er eben überzeugt ist da wäre etwas (was aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr als ein Placebo-Effekt ist :>) - das kann ein Gott / eine Religion sein oder verschiedene andere Dinge.
> ...



mea culpa
stimmt schlechtes beispiel




nalcarya schrieb:


> Und zu der Sache mit dem Kräfte freisetzen... nur weil die Wissenschaft bzw der Mensch bisher zu dumm oder milde formuliert unwissend ist, gewisse Dinge zu erklären beweist dies noch lange nciht die Existenz von irgendwas Übernatürlichem. Klar gibt es dann wieder Leute die glauben es sei ein Beweis für ihren Glauben, aber die haben ja von vorn herein schon eben jenen und sehen wahrscheinlich in allen möglichen Dingen Beweise für die Richtigkeit desselben.



wer an gott glaubt braucht auch keine beweise
bzw ist nicht daran interessiert alles zu beweisen
vermutlich ist in situationen in denen man angeblich von einem schutzengel o.ae. geleitet wird das unterbewusstsein schuld
aber ich finde es trotzdem ein beruhigenderes gefuehl an kraefte zu glauben die einen leiten
ich trage zum beispiel permanent ein ankh und ein udjat am koerper
und seit dem bin ich kaum krank und hatte einige Situationen in denen ich das gefuehl hatte beschuetzt zu sein
klingt halt bloed aber auch wenn ich alle arten von kirche fuer grossen humbug halte, glaube ich an die existenz einer groesseren macht


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Seh ich anders.
> 
> Was ist denn für dich bitte Glaube, wie definierst du das? Wenn jemand sagt " Ich glaub morgen wird's regnen..." ist das dann schon "Glaube"? Oo
> So seh ich das nämlich nicht. Glaube definiert sic für mich als eine Sache von der jemand überzeugt ist und die ihm Kraft gibt weil er eben überzeugt ist da wäre etwas (was aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr als ein Placebo-Effekt ist :>) - das kann ein Gott / eine Religion sein oder verschiedene andere Dinge.
> ...



Warum ist das kein Glaube in diesem Sinne? Auch das ist ein Glaube, aber es sind zwei unterschiedliche Definitionen.

Das eine hat was mit dem Glauben mit etwas zu tun, was man nicht sieht, was nicht da ist, aber glaubt, das es vorhanden ist: Gott

Das andere hat damit was zu tun, das es existiert und hat etwas mit unseren 5 Sinnen zu tun. Im Grunde genommen kann niemand sagen, das es Gott gibt oder nicht oder bist Du als Neandertaler geboren?


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Wo war nun das Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab eben alls sowas einfach nicht. Ich glaube an keinerlei höhere Macht, höheres Geschick, oder an irgendwelche Werte oder das irgendwas im Leben einen tieferen Sinn hat.

/edit: Äh, Huntara da es hier aber um die Diskussion im Sinne von Glauben als Glaube an höhere Macht oder irgendwas wichtigeres geht wohab ich nur deutlich gemacht dass das mit dem Hund wohl kaum sowas ist - in dem Sinne hieß im Sinne der Definition die ich ja slebst vorher aufgestellt habe, was du ganz einfach nachlesen kannst. Und was hat das ganze jetzt mit Neandertalern zu tun? :>


----------



## FERT (22. Februar 2008)

ich glaube an mich. das wars dann auch schon.
ich glaube aber nicht an übernatürliche / übersinnliche dinge wie gott oder ähnliches.
ich glaube "gott" ist eine erfindung der industrie um uns das leben schwer zu machen !

;p

btw. definition von glauben laut wiki :


> Das Glauben ist eine Annahme - das für Wahrhalten - eines Sachverhalts. In diesem Sinn ist der mit Abstand größte Teil unseres Wissens Glaubenswissen. Im Gegensatz zum Glauben im Allgemeinen beruht der religiöse Glaube jedoch stets auf dem Willen zum Glauben oder auf einer Suggestion.



)


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wo war nun das Problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, ich finde aber man kann im allgemeinen Sinne nicht sagen, das man an nichts glaubt. Als saloppes Beispiel war halt das mit dem Hund oder mit dem Regen. Wenn man an nichts glaubt, sollte man die Wortwahl besser treffen und sagen: Ich hoffe es wird morgen nicht regen. Wie oft im Leben sagst Du: Ich glaube...../Ich glaube nicht....

In dem Du sagst, das Du nicht an Gott glaubst, existiert ein Glaube oder Nicht-Glaube.

Bzgl. Neandertal war das oberflächlich damit gemeint, das wie ich ja vorhin schon geschrieben hatte, was man auch nachlesen kann, das niemand sagen kann ob es Gott gibt oder nicht und für viele ist es auch einfach nur eine Hilfe oder Unterstützung. Wenn es jemandem gut tut, ist doch völlig okay.

Luri, völligbuffed, wo seid ihr??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaisheng (22. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat Gott geschaffen,
> Rellligion wurde in jedem zeitalter missbraucht!
> 
> Charma, und der Kern des Budhismus dagegen ist um einiges weiterentwickelter als das was im Islam und in der Christlichen welt als Rechtfertigung für Intolleranz und Verfolgung benutzt wird!



Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr über einen Post so gefreut wie über diesen!!!!! Diese Aussage, da bin ich mir sicher, trifft mit 100% ins Schwarze! 

Die Christen waren schon immer intolerante Napsdrosseln und die Mosleme setzten sich mit ihrem lächerlichen "heiligen Krieg" auf die gleiche Stufe...

Religion wurde wie bereits gesagt von den Menschen geschaffen, um Macht auf andere auszuüben, eine Art Massenkontrolle des Volkes, dass lustige: Es funktioniert, aber Millionen Menschen (auch noch heute) glauben daran und leben nicht selten auch dannach! Selbstverständlich ist die Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung durch die Kirchenoberhäupter kein grosses Thema mehr, doch im Mittelalter war das der normale Alltag!

Jeder der solchem Unsinn wie der Bibel/Koran glauben schenkt, tut mir um ehrlich zu sein Leid!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Da sind wir wieder bei der Haarspalterei. "Glauben" ist ein Verb wie jedes andere auch und als selbiges genauso in der Umgangssprache verwurzelt wie "ich denke", "ich vermute" oder "ich meine". In der Verwendung hat es nichts mit einem Glauben an einen höheren Zweck o.ä. zu tun.

Wenn wir uns schon so sehr am Wort glauben aufhängen kann ich es gern auch anders formulieren: für mich existieren Gott/eine höhere Macht/ein tieferer Sinn in irgendwas nicht.
So sehr du auch *glauben* magst, dass man nicht an nichts glauben kann - es geht :>

Und da hier einige scheinbar gern mit Wiki-Links um sich schmeißen mach cih das jetzt auch mal, wenn mir sonst keiner glauben will dass ich an nichts glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nihilismus


----------



## Grivok (22. Februar 2008)

naja ich glaube dir, dass du diese einstellung zum leben hast
finde sowas nur sehr schade
genauso finde ich es schade, dass heutzutage den kindern der glaube recht frueh genommen wird
jedes kind weiss inzwischen mit 2 jahren, dass es weder weihnachtsmann noch osterhase gibt
ja es war verarsche...
na und?
mir hat es damals nicht geschadet
ganz im gegenteil: es hat die weihnachtszeit irgendwie spannender gemacht
naja will hier auch niemanden bekehren
und als gothic wuerde mir das eh keiner abnehmen, wenn ich auf einmal missionarisch taetig waere


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> naja ich glaube dir, dass du diese einstellung zum leben hast
> finde sowas nur sehr schade
> genauso finde ich es schade, dass heutzutage den kindern der glaube recht frueh genommen wird
> jedes kind weiss inzwischen mit 2 jahren, dass es weder weihnachtsmann noch osterhase gibt
> ...



Da wären wir dann ja bei der Frage ob es gut oder schlecht ist. Nur weil etwas nicht schadhaft ist, muss es ja noch nicht gut sein. Kann man allgemein sagen, Glaube ist etwas gutes oder muss das nicht letztlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden?


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> also ich persönlich will gar nicht "alles" erklärt haben
> es muss ein paar rätsel geben
> sonst wäre es doch langweilig
> (uff und das sage ich als ex-chemie/mathe student, die fast alles erklären)



Genau so seh ich das auch und nicht anders. Wäre alles geklärt wäre die Faszination verloren und *dann* wäre es langweilig.


----------



## Lurock (22. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> .....
> Luri, völligbuffed, wo seid ihr???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry, war eben aufm Klo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab meine Meinung zu dem Thema schon ziemlich oft 
verlauten lassen und jezz hab' ich keinen Nerv mehr dazu.
Von mir aus dürft ihr euch weiter drum kloppen. Für mich 
aber gibt es keinen Gott.


----------



## Gamerhenne (22. Februar 2008)

da hast du aber genau das richtige gesagt, Lurock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für DICH gibt es keinen Gott. Ich finde das in Ordnung so, ich sage genau dasselbe. 
Der Unterschied zu anderen Leute ist der, daß viele meinen, auch andere davon überzeugen zu müssen, dass es keinen gibt und das ist der Fehler. Ich muss niemanden missionieren, nur weil ich einen bestimmten oder gar keinen Glauben habe und der Meinung bin, alle anderen müssen ebenso glauben.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> Ich muss niemanden missionieren, nur weil ich einen bestimmten oder gar keinen Glauben habe und der Meinung bin, alle anderen müssen ebenso glauben.


So seh cih das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> da hast du aber genau das richtige gesagt, Lurock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Warum andere überzeugen?

@Lurock: Hast gut geschrieben, braver Luri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Guibärchen (22. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> naja ich glaube dir, dass du diese einstellung zum leben hast
> finde sowas nur sehr schade
> genauso finde ich es schade, dass heutzutage den kindern der glaube recht frueh genommen wird
> jedes kind weiss inzwischen mit 2 jahren, dass es weder weihnachtsmann noch osterhase gibt
> ...




Im gegenteil! den Kindern wird der Glaube von anfang an aufgezwungen... kein Kind hatt die möglichkeit sich selbst zu endscheiden,
nun, ich verstehe ein kind hatt auch nicht die möglichkeit darüber zu endtscheiden da es schlichtweg keine alternatieven kennt.

aber ICH habe mich für meinen weg entschieden! Ich habe zu hause... im kindergarten... in der schule. einfach überall den christlichen glauben aufgezwungen bekommen! es hatt mir nicht geschadet, soweit is ja nix schlimmes dran.

aber trotzdem sehe ich meinen eigenen sinn im leben und deshalb habe ich mich seinerzeit sogar gegen die konformation entschieden, obwohl mich jeder gefragt hatt, was?? da bekommst so viel kohle geschenkt (woran man siht das wirklich jedem die konformation selbst natürlich am arsch vorbeigeht, sie aber trotzdem daran teilnehmen!)! ich respektiere jeden der den traditionen und ritualen seiner religion nachgeht, solange es ernst gemeint ist (auch wenn ich nicht daran glauben mag, is es trotzdem positiv für die einzelne person)

aber dieses heuchlerische in kirche gehen.. diese ganzen konformationen und komunion (Ev, und Kath.) gehen mir so auf den sack!

Sagt NEIN! und findet euren eigenen Weg!


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> [...]
> Sagt NEIN! und findet euren eigenen Weg!


nein gegen "ey! moment, lass mich ma drüber nachdenken und dann entscheiden" austauschen und der satz is gold wert!


----------



## Lurock (22. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein gegen "ey! moment, lass mich ma drüber nachdenken und dann entscheiden" austauschen und der satz is gold wert!





Guibärchen schrieb:


> Sagt "ey! moment, lass mich ma drüber nachdenken und dann entscheiden"! und findet euren eigenen Weg!


Ja, der Satz ist goldwert, sowas liest man selten!


----------



## Besieger (22. Februar 2008)

> Religion wurde wie bereits gesagt von den Menschen geschaffen, um Macht auf andere auszuüben, eine Art Massenkontrolle des Volkes, dass lustige: Es funktioniert, aber Millionen Menschen (auch noch heute) glauben daran und leben nicht selten auch dannach!



schomma was von werten gehört?


----------



## Guibärchen (22. Februar 2008)

und für Werte braucht man relligion??


----------



## Zachrid (22. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4. Quartal 2008 - wenn nicht, dann glaube ich an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im 4 Quartal 2008 ................................. falls nicht dann glaube ich aber zu 100% an die Veröffentlichung von Duke Nukem 4 Ever im Winter 2666.


...man könnte das groß aufziehen und ausbauen. Die Glaubensgemeinschaft die auf die Rückkehr des einzig wahren Dukes wartet.

Duke unser in Garland (Texas), 
geheiligt werde deine Pumpgun, 
dein Release komme,
in Amerika wie auch in Europa,
Unser piece of cake gib uns heute,
Und tritt uns nicht in unsere Hintern,
denn auch wir haben kein Kaugummi mehr,
und führe die Babes nicht in Versuchung,
sondern erlöse uns von den Aliens.

Denn dein ist die Coolness und die Kraft und die Dukeigkeit in Ewigkeit - Uncut


----------



## Besieger (22. Februar 2008)

> und für Werte braucht man relligion??



religion ist seit beginn der menschheitsgeschichte wertevermittler


----------



## Guibärchen (22. Februar 2008)

und die andere seite der münze

-inquisition
-verfolgung von nicht christen
-edmund stoiber!


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

Wenn Duke Nukem Morgen Rauskommt glaube ich an gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (22. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> und die andere seite der münze
> 
> -inquisition
> -verfolgung von nicht christen
> -edmund stoiber!




das ist aber wiederrum eine andere diskussion, glaube ich
wie gesagt ich glaube an gott
aber ich glaube an keine der religionen, weil die alle nen knall haben
und weil die alle nur ihre interessen vertreten
gott: ja
religion: nein


----------



## Lanatir (22. Februar 2008)

Natürlich gibt es mich.


----------



## Jácks (22. Februar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es mich.


aber du bist nicht gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube auch nicht an gott...wo soll denn das besagte paradis sein???NIRGENTWO!!!


----------



## Chaisheng (22. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> schomma was von werten gehört?



Durchaus, aber was das Christentum vermittelt und predigt, läuft für mich nicht unter Werte!!! 
Ich sage nicht das Sachen wie "Liebe deinen nächsten" schlecht sind, aber das drumherum und die angebliche "Frömmigkeit" ist doch ein wenig, wie soll ich sagen, lächerlich?

Schau die nurmal die vielen Pädophilen-Priester an, wo findest du da Werte???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> aber du bist nicht gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In meiner ganz eigenen ganz privaten Religion bin ich Gott. Suche allerdings noch nach nem Antichristen. Hübsche Damen bis 25 dürfen sich gerne bewerben.


----------



## Jácks (22. Februar 2008)

und wie heißt diese religion?Moppelige Gamer die sich gerne Playboys angucken,kurz MGDSGPA


----------



## Lanatir (22. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> und wie heißt diese religion?Moppelige Gamer die sich gerne Playboys angucken,kurz MGDSGPA


Nein, moppelige Gamer die alt genug sind und genug Geld verdienen um sich die Mädels aus dem Playboy nach hause zu holen, kurz MGAGGGVMPHH.


----------



## Jácks (22. Februar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Nein, moppelige Gamer die alt genug sind und genug Geld verdienen um sich die Mädels aus dem Playboy nach hause zu holen, kurz MGAGGGVMPHH.


dann bin ich antiMGAGGGVMPHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Interessant wär es dochmal als Strafe für nicht gemachte Hausaufgaben die Geißelung anzusetzen. Wetten, dass die niemand mehr "vergessen" würde? 8]

Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab.
Wenn ich morgen im NWZ Triple Zero und True Colors finde, geb ich mir selber n Keks. Und glaube an mein Glück. >_>


----------



## Vakeros (23. Februar 2008)

also ich denke nicht, dass es einen gott gibt, aber wenn es ihn doch gibt, dann muss er ein sadistisches a***hloch sein.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> also ich denke nicht, dass es einen gott gibt, aber wenn es ihn doch gibt, dann muss er ein sadistisches a***hloch sein.



Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. K.O.
Armer Nagel...


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, der Satz ist goldwert, sowas liest man selten!


is das etwa ein lob von lurock an mich????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Februar 2008)

*GZ!!!*


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> aber du bist nicht gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach du kennst schon frauen oder? .. xD
Ahja paradies ist ein dehnbarer begriff genau wie glück
für manche ist glück wenn sie im lotto gewinnen und für manche wenn sie was zu essen haben ..
paradies kann auch die eigenen 4 wände mit bequemen bett und grossem tv sein :;D


----------



## simion (23. Februar 2008)

falsches Forum schreib das dahin: http://www.iphpbb.com/board/fs-71712724nx107984.html


----------



## glacios (23. Februar 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> also ich denke nicht, dass es einen gott gibt, aber wenn es ihn doch gibt, dann muss er ein sadistisches a***hloch sein.



Go cry, Emo kid!
Go cut, Emo kid!

Ich glaube an Gott! Er hat ein sein Werk an mir vollendet!


----------



## Bawagrog (23. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube an Gott, bin Christ, gehe jeden Sonntag in die Gemeine (Frei Evangelisch). Wollt ich nur gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Christentum rulezzzz xD


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Go cry, Emo kid!
> Go cut, Emo kid!
> 
> Ich glaube an Gott! Er hat ein sein Werk an mir vollendet!



Uhm ja. Kopf ==> Wand und so. Wenn das ernst gemeint sein soll:
Gott hat also sein Werk in Menschen erschaffen, die Kriege führen, sich wegen jedem kleinen Dreck in die Haare kriegen, ihren Planeten zerstören etc.?
Kk.
Da ist mir ja die Büchse der Pandora lieber. Ich glaub, langsam werd ich Heide. ô_O


----------



## glacios (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Uhm ja. Kopf ==> Wand und so. Wenn das ernst gemeint sein soll:
> Gott hat also sein Werk in Menschen erschaffen, die Kriege führen, sich wegen jedem kleinen Dreck in die Haare kriegen, ihren Planeten zerstören etc.?
> Kk.
> Da ist mir ja die Büchse der Pandora lieber. Ich glaub, langsam werd ich Heide. ô_O



Nö Gott hat sein Werk nicht mit (normalen) Menschen vollendet, sondern mit mir, genauer lesen bitte!
Natürlich mein ich das ernst! Todernst!
Das war eine arrogante, aber völlig berechtigte Aussage.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Der Sarkasmus ist gut.
Könnte glatt von mir stammen.
Chuck Norris hat an mir sein Werk vollendet. 8[


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Uhm ja. Kopf ==> Wand und so. Wenn das ernst gemeint sein soll:
> Gott hat also sein Werk in Menschen erschaffen, die Kriege führen, sich wegen jedem kleinen Dreck in die Haare kriegen, ihren Planeten zerstören etc.?
> *Kk.*
> Da ist mir ja die Büchse der Pandora lieber. Ich glaub, langsam werd ich Heide. ô_O



hi mal wieder Veragron^^
pardon wenn ich das sage, aber kk mit großbuchstabe und punkt zu schreiben wirkt auf mich nerdig - ich will dir nichts unterstellen, aber einem jugendjargon die allgemeine deutsche grammatik/rechtschreibung aufzudrücken tut weh

inwiefern stellst du die büchse der pandora in kontext zum christlichen glauben? oder meinst du glaube an sich?
aber ist der glaube nicht generell eine büchse der pandora? würde keiner drüber sinnieren oder philosophiere gäbe es gar keine probleme diesbezüglich - aber so ist das mit allen diskussionswürdigen themen

vorweg, ich bin gläubig, spirituell, ja vll sogar ein wenig christ, aber ich bin alles andere als ein kerzlschlucker und schon gar kein pseudo missionar oder einer der meint die weisheit/wahrheit mitm löffel gefressen zu haben, aber ich versuche jetzt vielleicht einen anderen blick auf gott für euch zu erschließen (falls euch das, wie ihr es nennt, "konstrukt gott" tatsächlich nicht interessiert und ihr keine lust habt zu diskutieren - was schade wäre - dann überlest die nächsten zeilen bitte und springt zum nächsten absatz)
_Gott_ ist (für mich) wie liebende eltern - er hat uns aus liebe erschaffen und will dass auch wir liebesfähig sind und glücklich werden
doch wie es manchmal ist sind manche kinder eigensinnig, sind böse und jähzornig
gott aber zwingt niemanden auf seine schiene
gott hat mit uns keine marionetten erschaffen - er hat uns als freie, liebende wesen geschaffen die frei sind ihren weg zu gehen
wer angst davor hat, im glauben sei eine marionettengesellschaft begründet, der irrt - gott liebt uns, und es ist gleich ob wir diese liebe erwidern - oder lieben alle ihre eltern?
eltern wollen nicht dass man an sie glaubt - sie wollen dass wir was aus uns machen und auf unsere geschwister aufpassen

wenn ihr vor etwas angst haben müsst - dann vor sämtlichen kirchen die sich als institutionen aufführen (seien es die christlichen kirchen, sekten, muslime oder jüdische glaubensgemeinschaften etc)
hütet euch wenn ihr unter menschen seid - denn sie rechtfertigen diesseitiges denken mit jenseitigen argumenten

aber IHR seid frei geboren, frei zu glauben, frei zu lieben und vor allem frei zu entscheiden
wer euch in eine richtung zwängen will will euch nichts gutes
wenn ihr gott als allgegenwärtig und liebend erfahren habt, dann ist das gut
wenn ihr gott aber nicht erkennt und es nicht verstehen könnt oder wollt - dann ist das auch gut
es ist nicht wichtig an gott zu glauben - wichtig ist nur, dass ihr in euch das gefühl der liebe spürt, dass ihr lachen könnt und das leben achtet

ob es gott gibt oder nicht ist angesichts des lebens und des todes irrelevant
wir werden es eines tages erfahren

salut


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

*shrug* Ich achte halt sehr auf Rechtschreibung (:
Ich meinte die Büchse der Pandora als Legende. Das zu glauben, wäre mir lieber, als dass Gott uns so zu erschaffen gedacht hat, wie wir jetzt sind.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> *shrug* Ich achte halt sehr auf Rechtschreibung (:
> Ich meinte die Büchse der Pandora als Legende. Das zu glauben, wäre mir lieber, als dass Gott uns so zu erschaffen gedacht hat, wie wir jetzt sind.



ich glaub auch nicht dass gott den menschen so erschaffen hat wie wir heute sind - vielmehr denke ich sind wir einfach das produkt der verstrickungen der schöpfung - sozusagen eine logische folgerung, oder eventuell auch nur ein nebenprodukt ;P die evolution hat ja was für sich xD

und naja gewissermaßen stehen wir inmitten der büchse der pandora ^^
täglich öffnen wir solche büchsen
die legende der pandora fand ich immer sehr rührend, wenn auch etwas depremierend
aber wenn man an die büchse der pandora glaubt, wäre es dann so abwägig auch an gott zu glauben? also, das eine ist ja nicht sonderlich verwunderlicher wie das andere^^

du schreibst du wirst langsam zum heiden? vielleicht hab ich das nicht mitbekommen, aber das heißt du bist gläubig?

und zum "Kk." -  kk wirst du in keinem deutschen wörterbuch finden, von daher ist ein "korrektes verwenden im umfeld der deutschen grammatik" kaum möglich - wären sonst aber coole arbeiten die man damit verfassen könnte^^
obwohl natürlich kannst du jetzt argumentieren, dass, da es ja kein reglement für soetwas gibt auch "Kk." korrekt sei, allerdings kann ich dann wieder argumentieren, dass man sich im zweifelsfall an der gebräuchlichen verwendung im unmittelbaren umfeld des verwendeten jargons orientieren sollte (was in unserem fall die gamer/inet szene wäre) - auf gut deutsch diese subdiskussion führt vermutlich niergendwo hin so wie ich uns zwei kenne :/

salut^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Nein, in dem Sinne gläubig wie Christen, Heiden, Juden, Moslems etc. bin ich nicht.
Ich glaube lediglich, dass es Dinge auf diesem Planeten und in diesem Universum gibt, die sich weder mit der Wissenschaft noch mit unserem Vostellungsvermögen erklären lassen.


----------



## Turican (24. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> . Wäre alles sinnlos könntest Du dich auch vor den nächsten Zug werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du solltest sowas nicht sagen


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Wieso? Ist doch wahr. o_O
Wenn dein Leben keinen Sinn mehr ergibt, lass dich abknallen. Hm. Naja. Etwas makaber. Aber auch irgendwo ne gute Idee. Ich geh mal leute suchen, die nach dieser Philosophie leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (24. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ich glaub auch nicht dass gott den menschen so erschaffen hat wie wir heute sind




Als meine Schwester damals über genau dieses Thema mit ihrem Religionslehrer eine Diskussion führte, fragt er: Achso, Du glaubst also der erste Mensch wäre auf die Welt geschissen worden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da stellt man sich doch wirklich die Frage, woher kam der erste Mensch? Auch hier gibt es wieder verschiedene Ansichten die man totdiskutieren könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Als meine Schwester damals über genau dieses Thema mit ihrem Religionslehrer eine Diskussion führte, fragt er: Achso, Du glaubst also der erste Mensch wäre auf die Welt geschissen worden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



adam und eva haben gefi... bis es alle menschen gab XD logisch^^
Auch da glaub ich nicht an die religion/gott ..

galubt in das schickssal das ihr und nur IHR ändern könnt


----------



## Mulukukku (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn das eure Ansichten sind, ok.

Ich bin bekennender Christ.

MfG Mulukukku


----------



## Guibärchen (24. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> adam und eva haben gefi... bis es alle menschen gab XD logisch^^
> Auch da glaub ich nicht an die religion/gott ..
> 
> galubt in das schickssal das ihr und nur IHR ändern könnt



/bibelforscher wissen aus dem TV on
nich vergessen, Eva war adams zweite frau! 
gott hatte damals Adam und "Lilith" geschaffen!
lilith war ein sexgeiles luder dem die missionarsstellung zu langweilig war...
gott hatt sie verbant und aus ihr wurde der erste sucubus!
...
gott schuf eva aus adams rippe
...seit dem geistert lilith durch die weltgeschichte treibts mit männern und zeugt dämonen, 
/bibelforscher wissen aus dem TV off

kein witz! kam vor par wochen auf N24!
Bibel is schon das geilste fantasy buch aller zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (24. Februar 2008)

also ich bin ja ein Jediist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Bibel is schon das geilste fantasy buch aller zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als mehr als ein Fantasybuch seh ich die Bibel auch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Als mehr als ein Fantasybuch seh ich die Bibel auch gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bibel = WoW

Vergleich:

Moses (War das der?^^) - Schamane (Wasserwandeln)

Das ist kein Beweis, aber eine Andeutung, wo Blizz die Idee für WoW her hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (24. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Moses (War das der?^^) - Schamane (Wasserwandeln)


*geht in eine Ecke und weint leise vor sich hin*


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> also ich bin ja ein Jediist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist auch so ziemlich das einzige, was ich glauben könnte. Denn die Macht an sich kann nicht selbst entscheiden, für was sie ihre Fähigkeiten einsetzt, ein Gott schon. Unangenehmer Gedanke. 

Btw.: Die Schöpfungsgeschichte ist sowieso gequirlte Flitzekacke, schonmal was von Inzest gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Btw.: Die Schöpfungsgeschichte ist sowieso gequirlte Flitzekacke, schonmal was von Inzest gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja... wie viel Inzest da getrieben wird, ist schon seltsam...


----------



## Langmar (24. Februar 2008)

Über dieses Thema kann man sich lange streiten.
Meinungsverschiedenheiten wird es immer geben.

Die einen Glauben an Gott, die anderen nicht.

Die einen sagen: "Die Bibel ist Gotteswort", die anderen: "Nette Fantasygeschichte!"


Was mich schon lange interessiert ist:
Wie ist die Welt entstanden? Durch..

1) den Urknall
2) Gott

Ich persönlich glaube an 2). Streitet euch von mir aus um diese Aussage.

Es gibt viele Dinge in dieser Welt über die man sich streiten kann, von Gott erschaffen oder von der Kraft des Universums usw.

Ich bin Evangelist und zufrieden damit. Jedem sein Leben, jedem seine Entscheidung.


mfG Langmar


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Zu dem Thema gibts übrigens eine nette Simpsons-Folge.
"Gott gegen Lisa Simpson" - ist meine ich aus Staffel 17.

Die Folge ist einfach göttlich...


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Dobbelpost.


----------



## Vakeros (24. Februar 2008)

hey glacios wie kommst du darauf, dass ich von mir sprach?
nur fürs protokoll.ich hab von anderen sachen gesprochen.
schonmal was von entwicklungsländern gehört?


btw Lurock die folge kam doch heute


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ....
> btw Lurock die folge kam doch heute


Jo, das hat mich dran erinnert.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Februar 2008)

kommen aber jetzt noch gscheite impulse? weil langsam wird dieser thread langweilig :/

und ja die simpsons folge is verdammt geil^^


----------



## glacios (25. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> kommen aber jetzt noch *gscheite* impulse? weil langsam wird dieser thread langweilig :/
> 
> und ja die simpsons folge is verdammt geil^^



Haha. Hast du den Thread wirklich gelesen? Wo war da des Gescheite?
Lediglich ein paar desorientierte und verzweifelte Möchtegern-Individualisten, die kein Plan vom Leben haben und einen auf großen Philosophen machen.
Kaugummi schmeckt nicht besser, wenn man ihn öfters kaut.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (25. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Haha. Hast du den Thread wirklich gelesen? Wo war da des Gescheite?
> Lediglich ein paar desorientierte und verzweifelte Möchtegern-Individualisten, die kein Plan vom Leben haben und einen auf großen Philosophen machen.
> Kaugummi schmeckt nicht besser, wenn man ihn öfters kaut.



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Gott existiert genau so wie der Osterhase, der Weihnachtsmann, Gnarles Barkley und Captain Future, Die star Sherrifs, Lobo, Shaft, Radioactive Man, Die Milka Kuh usw......
dass is meine meinung zu der grundlegenden frage :>


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Gott und allgemein an nichts übernatürliches. Ich bin der festen Überzeugen, dass etwas derartiges nicht existiert und nur von den Menschen mit wahrscheinlich verschiedenen Zielen erfunden wurde.
> Gott und Religion liegen eng zusammen und ich halte von Religion absolut garnichts! Es mag einige wenige Ausnahmen geben, aber grundsätzlich wurden aufgrund von Glaubens- bzw. Religionsverschiedenheiten zuviele Menschen getötet und Leid verbreitet.
> 
> Eure Meinungen und Argumente sind nun erwünscht.



Ich glaube an was übermächtiges...nämlich an Blizzard!!!!
Die sind übermächtig!!! Die werden von uns bezahlt obwohl wir nur spielen...die sind einfach übermächtig xD

Ich mag Blizz aber...und diese geile Comicgrafik...arrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Lediglich ein paar desorientierte und verzweifelte Möchtegern-Individualisten, die kein Plan vom Leben haben und einen auf großen Philosophen machen.


Ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich Oo


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Ich glaube an was übermächtiges...nämlich an Blizzard!!!!
> Die sind übermächtig!!! Die werden von uns bezahlt obwohl wir nur spielen...die sind einfach übermächtig xD


na schön dass die kinder heutzutage wieder etwas haben woran sie glauben können^^

aber du hast schon recht glacios, wirklich gscheites gabs ned - und wird a ned kommen weil es keiner zu 100% weiß...von daher^^
ich wart ja dass endlich jemand den thread "es gibt gott" aufmacht...es gibt keinen gott klingt so negativ^^

salut


----------



## Yozoshura (25. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> aber du hast schon recht glacios, wirklich gscheites gabs ned - und wird a ned kommen weil es keiner zu 100% weiß...von daher^^
> ich wart ja dass endlich jemand den thread "es gibt gott" aufmacht...es gibt keinen gott klingt so negativ^^
> 
> salut



Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand so einen Thread aufmacht. Der würde sowiso von mir zugespammt werden und anschliessend geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nein jetzt mal ernstfhaft, ob das negativ klingt liegt im Auge/Ohr des Betrachters und meiner Meinung nach regt das mehr zu Diskussionen an als "es gibt gott".

Wirklich viel Sinnvolles kommt nicht mehr, aber man sieht schon was die Mehrheit für eine Meinung zu diesem Thema hat.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Februar 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Ich bin Evangelist und zufrieden damit. Jedem sein Leben, jedem seine Entscheidung.
> mfG Langmar



Eben das ist das Problem. Die Gläubigen erziehen ihre Kinder mit dem Glauben. Die Kinder haben keine Wahl, ob sie es wollen oder nicht, sie kennen es ja nicht anders.
Wenn sich jemand mit 20 entschließt, plötzlich an Gott zu glauben, soll er doch so blöd sein.
Wenn man aber einem nichtmal 10jährigen beibringt, das da oben was sein soll und er nach diesem Fantasygeschöpf leben soll, dann ist das nicht akzeptierbar.

So meine Meinung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also die milka kuh gibts !!!
captain futre kann auch sein xD
der rest ned ..

AHJA an alle die noch klein sind .. JA ES GIBT DEN WEINACHTSMANN xd er heist papi und hat nen weissen bart und ein ausgeliehenes kleid an ^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Eben das ist das Problem. Die Gläubigen erziehen ihre Kinder mit dem Glauben. Die Kinder haben keine Wahl, ob sie es wollen oder nicht, sie kennen es ja nicht anders.
> Wenn sich jemand mit 20 entschließt, plötzlich an Gott zu glauben, soll er doch so blöd sein.
> Wenn man aber einem nichtmal 10jährigen beibringt, das da oben was sein soll und er nach diesem Fantasygeschöpf leben soll, dann ist das nicht akzeptierbar.
> 
> So meine Meinung.


du tust auch so als wäre hier ein facshistisches system am werk, dass die kinder systematisch gleichschaltet oder? lol^^
das problem heute ist, dass es so wenige gläubige menschen gibt, dass hauptsächlich nur mehr die fanatiker auffallen die ihre kinder zu hause erziehen weil sie in der schule ja mit satan in berührung kommen könnten :/

aber ein offener und ernster dialog über religion sollte durchaus platz in den familien haben - religiöse afuklärung sollte genauso wie sexuelle aufklärung stattfinden
kinder sollten zumindest wissen was religion ist, welche religionen es gibt und welche ideen dahinter stecken

mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass religionen ein kulturgut sind
religionen sind nicht nur dass was ein paar priester erzählen oder was ein paar selbstmordattentäter tun, religion(en), in ihrer essenz, ist liebe und wer etwas anderes behauptet hat nur noch nie liebe erfahren

wie gesgt, ich bin für den dialog über religionen
denn wenn man etwas nicht mag, dann sollte man schon darüber bescheid wissen - und etwas nicht ablehnen nur weil die schulmesse langweilig ist
oder anders gesagt: wer etwas ablehnt ohne über details bescheid zu wissen, der sollte sich nicht zum persönlichen feldzug rüsten um anderen dieses etwas madig zu machen

salut


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> du tust auch so als wäre hier ein facshistisches system am werk, dass die kinder systematisch gleichschaltet oder? lol^^
> das problem heute ist, dass es so wenige gläubige menschen gibt, dass hauptsächlich nur mehr die fanatiker auffallen die ihre kinder zu hause erziehen weil sie in der schule ja mit satan in berührung kommen könnten :/
> 
> aber ein offener und ernster dialog über religion sollte durchaus platz in den familien haben - religiöse afuklärung sollte genauso wie sexuelle aufklärung stattfinden
> ...



Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? Erklär mal nochmal für überzeugte Nichtgläubige...


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? Erklär mal nochmal für überzeugte Nichtgläubige...



klar, aber welchen absatz/welche aussage meinst du denn genau oder ist der ganze post für dich undeutlich?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> klar, aber welchen absatz/welche aussage meinst du denn genau oder ist der ganze post für dich undeutlich?



Eher der ganze, ausser der letzte Absatz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2008)

Ach man, seit ihr immer noch am disskutieren.

Wie sagte schon Dr. Evil: "Klappe zu!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (25. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Ich glaube an was übermächtiges...nämlich an Blizzard!!!!
> Die sind übermächtig!!! Die werden von uns bezahlt obwohl wir nur spielen...die sind einfach übermächtig xD
> 
> Ich mag Blizz aber...und diese geile Comicgrafik...arrrrr
> ...



oh nein xD er ist wieder da.... mal schaun wie lange du diesmal posten darft...


btt: lassen wirs gut sein, oder? ich meine da können wir uns jetzt zu tote posten und wir wären immer noch nicht am ende. das große problem ist, dass wir es nicht beweisenkönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> *1*du tust auch so als wäre hier ein facshistisches system am werk, dass die kinder systematisch gleichschaltet oder? lol^^
> das problem heute ist, dass es so wenige gläubige menschen gibt, dass hauptsächlich nur mehr die fanatiker auffallen die ihre kinder zu hause erziehen weil sie in der schule ja mit satan in berührung kommen könnten :/
> 
> *2*aber ein offener und ernster dialog über religion sollte durchaus platz in den familien haben - religiöse afuklärung sollte genauso wie sexuelle aufklärung stattfinden
> ...



gut dann versuch ichs zu erklären^^

ad1:
wenn du davon sprichst dass du ein problem hast wenn kinder von klein auf "indoktriniert" werden, dann gebe ich dir recht, das wäre falsch - allgemein betrachtet wie auch in diesem speziellen kontext
aber du schreibst, meinem empfinden nach, gar so, als würden sämtliche religiöse eltern ihre kinder regelrecht peitschen zu glauben
halt wie ein faschistisches system dass keine andere meinung duldet - und das stimmt nicht (ganz aus persönlicher erfahrung^^)

erschwerend kommt aber hinzu, dass es natürlich sehr wenige wirklich religiöse menschen mehr in unseren ländern gibt
die zahl schwindet von jahr zu jahr - und wie es so immer ist, fallen einem hauptsächlich negativ beispiele auf
zb eltern die ihre kinder aus der schule nehmen und zu hause erziehen weil in der schule von evolutions unterrichtet wurde etc - solche fälle gibt es leider und jene eltern sind nur beknackt
die positiven beispiele aber bleiben meist unerkannt (weil sie religion völlig normal leben und daher nicht auffallen)

ad 2:
trotz aller negativen beispiele sollten eltern, auch wenn sie es ablehnen, ihr kind mündig erziehen - und dazu gehört auch die aufklärung über religionen
wofür religionen stehen, welche es gibt, der unterschied zwischen religion an sich un den "institutionen" (so wie die kirche) die sie vertreten etc
es gibt studien die zeigen, dass in post-kommunistischen ländern die anzahl der zuläufe zu sekten enorm gestiegen ist aufgrund der tatsache, dass religionen im kommunismus unterdrückt wurden, und die leute keinen normalen umgang damit gelernt haben

im endeffekt unterstützt das eh deine meinung, buffed: kinder sollen nicht blind erzogen werden sondern ihnen soll gezeigt werden welche möglichkeiten es gibt: die verschiedenen arten von glauben - und das involviert auch die möglichkeit nicht zu glauben

ad3:
religionen sind mit den unterschiedlichsten kulturen eng verschlungen
ein europa ohne seine christlichen prägungen wäre kaum wiederzuerkennen
ein arabischer raum ohne islam dito
und ich spreche jetzt nicht vom politischen christentum/islam/jundentum - das ist wieder ein eigenes thema

aber die menschen haben ein recht einen teil ihrer kultur zu erfahren/zu erleben - sie sollten mal damit in berührung gekommen sein - wer es dann ablehnt, der hat es sich zumindest vorher mal angeschaut

ad4:
einfach nochmal wiederholt: es muss zumindest ein gespräch über religionen stattfinden - undzwar ein offener, aufgeklärter dialog der niemandem einem zwang aussetzt
und weiters:
wenn jemand, sagen wir, die kirche (im sinne der ecclesia) ablehnt, aber sich noch nie damit ernsthaft auseinandergesetzt hat, der besitzt weder das recht noch die wissensgrundlagen anderen die kirche madig zu reden
wenn sich jemand damit auseinandergesetzt hat und dadurch seine ablehnung begründet, der hat das recht auch darüber zu sprechen

natürlich gibts auch den gegenpart:
jemand der sich nie auseinandergesetzt hat mit etwas und nur meint "is cool weils alle cool finden", der hat ebenso weder das recht noch die wissensgrundlage fundiert darüber reden zu können

hoffe ich hab soweit alles erklären können^^
salut


----------



## badhcatha (25. Februar 2008)

mmm an gott glauben...
ich lehne die katholische und evangelische kirche ab. ich werfe ihnen sogar vor, genauso wie den radikalen im islam, die "angeblichen" überlieferten worte ihres gottes so auszulegen wie sie es wollen und nicht wie sie, wenn es sie wirklich gab, gemeint waren.glaubenskriege sind für mich der beweiß, wo steht drin verteidige den glauben an mich mit schwert und bomben attentaten? aber überall steht: du sollst nicht töten!
(das töten ist nur auf sinnloses morden an menschen bezogen über nahrungsmittelbeschaffung will ich hier nicht diskutieren)
letztlich sind es die menschen die alles falsch auslegen und sagen.
und wer sagt das eine gottheit uns immer zuschaut.. 
mm vieleicht sind wir ein gigantisches siedlerspiel für jemanden..
wer weiß...

was übernatürliche phanomäne betrifft bin ich vorsichtig.
mein mann hat mir da mal eine gschichte erzählt aus seiner schulzeit...

und ich finde es gibt sachen die muss man nicht wissenschaftlich belegen.. 
und ich finde es gibt dinge die kann man nie zu 100% wissenschaftlich belegen
und es gibt wissenschaftlicheirtümer

wie war das zitat? 
es gibt 2 dinge die unendlich sind, die dummheit des menschen und das universum, wobei ich mir beim universum nicht sicher bin
ääm glaub war einstein ka im moment

ich glaube ihrgendwie daran das jeder mensch einen sinn auf dieser welt hat, weil jeder mensch dazu beiträgt die umwelt zu prägen, jeer mensch hat eine change etwas positives beizutragen, wenn er will.
ich glaube an die liebe, ich glaube daran das alles mal zuende geht.
ohne licht kein schatten, ohne gut kein böse, ohne liebe kein hass


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ich glaube daran das alles mal zuende geht.



das hat meine erste freundin auch gesagt - gleich am anfang der beziehung, das war etwas verstörend in dem moment o_O

aber @topic: ich geb dir absolut recht
die großen "glaubensvertretenden" institutionen legen das wort der heiligen schriften in ihrem interesse aus
sowas nennt man allgemein hin korruption - das beliebteste gesellschaftsspiel der menschheit^^

das ist ja das problem an sich
die meisten leute sehen das oberflächliche an der religion: und das sind ihre offiziellen vertreter
und ganz ehrlich: einem katholischen priester, der unverheiratet und keusch lebt (/leben soll), kann ich nicht glauben wenn er von ehe, kindeserziehung oder liebe spricht

in meinem jugendkreis (vielleicht kennen manche von euch sowas? das sind religiös/spirituell motivierte jugendtreffs) hatten wir mal den fall dass wir 3 verschiedene bibelübersetztungen hatten - teilweise ergab das ganz andere sätze und oberflächlich sogar andere bedeutungen
ich habe so lachen müssen - glauben doch manche dass die bibel wortwörtlich wahr ist
meiner meinung nach geht es in der bibel um die essenz, um die lehre die sie bringen will - aber nicht um die wortwörtliche umsetzung oder interpretation in diesem sinne

aber gerade die mächtigen glaubensvertreter biegen es sich gerne wie sie es brauchen
überall wo der mensch seine finger im spiel hat hat auch die unwahrheit ihren platz
blindes glauben führt meist in den untergang

auch wehre ich mich gegen das bild des schäfers, dass die priester von sich haben
ich bin kein schaf das gehütet werden muss o_O

salut


----------



## Langmar (25. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> glauben doch manche dass die bibel wortwörtlich wahr ist
> meiner meinung nach geht es in der bibel um die essenz, um die lehre die sie bringen will



Wenn ich das so lese versteh ich etz:

Die Bibel sagt Gott gibt es, aber der Rest drinn is Fantasy.

Richtig so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## Ocian (25. Februar 2008)

Am Anfang war das Nichts
und Gott sprach: "Es werde Licht..."

Dann war da immer noch nichts,
aber jeder konnte es sehen...


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese versteh ich etz:
> 
> Die Bibel sagt Gott gibt es, aber der Rest drinn is Fantasy.
> 
> ...



nein, so einfach ist es leider nicht langmar

was die aussage der bibel betrifft, so kommt es sehr stark darauf an ob du das erste oder das zweite testament betrachtest
die liebe und größe gottest ist der rote faden der sich durchzieht

als fantasy würde ich die bibel nicht bezeichnen - das ist eine oberflächliche und kindische annäherung
das buch steckt voller geschichten von menschen und menschlichem schicksal und wie sie ihre erfahrungen mit gott, seiner liebe, seiner hilfe und aber auch mit den schattenseiten der schöpfung

wenn ich jemandem raten sollte womit man bei der bibel anfangen sollte zu lesen, dann würde ich die psalme empfehlen
http://www.amazon.de/Die-Psalmen-Lieder-Hy...2746&sr=8-1

die psalme stecken voller liebe wut und hoffnung
selbst ein könig wie david darf darum beten dass die feinde von gott zerschmettert werden - aus 2 gründen:
1) gott ist gütig und gnädig - gott wird nicht auf geheiß eines einfachn menschen seine eigene schöpfung verletzen
2) es ist eine form seine wut in gesunde bahnen zu lenken - man darf böse gedanken haben, ja...wenn es dem zweck dient diese gedanken nicht in taten umzusetzen
jeder kennt das - wie gern würde man jemandem eine runterhauen - aber tut es dann doch nur in gedanken...

es sind einfach einblicke in die menschliche gefühlswelt und es ist atemberaubend wenn man sich überlegt wie die menschen schon vor jahrtausenden gedacht und geschrieben haben

in der bibel szteckt - wie in allen heiligen schriften - so viel mehr als das blanke wort preisgibt
deswegen ist es falsch geschriebene worte als die wahre botschaft gottes anzusehen - worte können sich mit der zeit und den sprachen verändern - die botaschaft aber die _dahinter_ steckt ändert sich nicht so schnell

daher ist es nicht leicht die bibel zu lesen
oberflächlich hat man nur die texte wie man sie bereits aus messen kennt - mit der interpretation die uns von der kirche gegeben wurde
aber wenn man beginnt selber nachzudenken, vielleicht auch ein wenig historisch nachzulesen, dann merkt man erst was dahinter steckt und welche positiven geschichten lehren einem gegeben werden
die verklärung von propheten und heiligen ist die eine seite der medaille - aber die geschichten von liebe und hoffnung die andere

glaubt nicht blind das was euch in kirchen erzählt wird - die theologie wie sie auf universitäten unterrichtet wird ist bereits an einem fortgeschrittenerem punkt als die lehre der kirche in den meisten gemeinden
wenn man das glück hat eine religiöse gemeinschaft zu finden in der man auf aufgeklärte, interessante und kecke menschen trifft, dann hat man ein unschätzbares glück
aber meist ist es nicht so und man trifft auf eingeschlafene, konservative und unbewegliche gemeinden - die einem dementsprechend auch das interesse an religion rauben (vergleichbar mit langweiligen lehrern und schule)

salut


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube an die Matrix und das alles einen grund hat ..

wenn es "gott" gibt dann soll er gegen die armut und hunger was unternehmen .. tut er aber nicht also ist er a) ein a..loch oder b) er existiert nicht

Ich hoffe es ist b ..

@ruben .. zuviel text syr aber kannst du das nicht in so 3 zeilen kürzen? ;D


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @ruben .. zuviel text syr aber kannst du das nicht in so 3 zeilen kürzen? ;D



du bist ja nur zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soooo viel text is das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da fällt mir was ein
es gibt die bibel im wiener dialekt
http://www.amazon.de/Jesus-Hawara-Testamen...8086&sr=8-1

vll müsste nur jemand mal die bibel in 1337 speech und inet jargon schreiben damit es auch die inet-jugend lesen kann^^

edit: @baumkuschla
obwohl du sonst ja eher spamst...dieses bild triffts auf den punkt lol^^


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Am Anfang war das Nichts
> und Gott sprach: "Es werde Licht..."
> 
> Dann war da immer noch nichts,
> aber jeder konnte es sehen...



Sowieso eine geile Aussage.
Ein Nichts mit Licht... naja <.<

@Baum: Scheint fast so, als könnte unser Holzkoppknutscher jetzt endlich google benutzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (25. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> als fantasy würde ich die bibel nicht bezeichnen



Tu ich auch nich. Aber der kleine Text vorher, den ich in Quote hab, hat sich für mich so angehört.
Sorry, wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Februar 2008)

@Ruben: Ich werde morgen antworten, heute habe ich keine Lust mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (25. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klosterschüler >_< rofle!


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Btw. sind Christen verdammt gut im f....n. Stichwort Nächstenliebe.

Das kommt dabei raus wenn man Rammstein hört 8[


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Februar 2008)

sieht jemand gerade south park?
die osterfolge

die is super - und passt recht gut in den kontext 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------



## Vreen (26. Februar 2008)

wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese bin ich sicher das es keinen gott gibt


----------



## Kerindor (26. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Gott.



Hast recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da sieht man was der papa gott für schlimme sachen mach...als erstes legt er kuckkuseier in Marias Körbschen und dann versklavt er Leute!!!!ganz schlimmer kerl!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich lese ja genrell bei so Sachen nur den ersten Post.

Meiner Meinung nach glaube ih nicht das Gott der Erschaffer allen Lebens ist...weil dann die Frage aufkommt: "Wer hat Gott erschaffen?"

Macht euch nicht soviel Gedanken und tut das was jeder in unserem ALter tut...Käufer und Verkäufer spielen..also Trinken und Ausgeben.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arrrr zwei leckere sachen....die frau kann mir einen ausgeben und sie darf dafür trinken!!!xD


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

Ich mag den Baumkuschler XD


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

yeah danke xD

ich weiß ich bin krank!!!^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die frau kann auch was anderes trinken *duck*


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

xD *mega-hyper-grinser*


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> xD *mega-hyper-grinser*



und jetzt die hände zum himmel komm lass und fröhlich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ot: Gott is back .. <---  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 shiiiiiit...alTer preiset minastirit!!!!!

AMEN!!!


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> shiiiiiit...alTer preiset minastirit!!!!!
> ...



Mögen die Epix mit dir sein mein schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

oh gebiter vielen dank...vielen vielen dank!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

möp möp back to topic now


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> oh gebiter vielen dank...vielen vielen dank!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



topic = gott ..

gott = me ;D 
sind doch beim topic

Gott ist nur eine erfindung der religion.. ein typ mit weissem bart Orly? oder allah oder oder oder
Religion sagt wir wer "gott ist" da ich keine habe glaube ich an das schicksal und das ich es ändern kann sprich ich bin mein eigener "gott"


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

okay wir haben jetzt ne eigene religion^^
ich glaube jez an dich oh herr u. gebiter


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Gott ist nur eine erfindung der religion.. ein typ mit weissem bart Orly? oder allah oder oder oder
> Religion sagt wir wer "gott ist" da ich keine habe glaube ich an das schicksal und das ich es ändern kann sprich ich bin mein eigener "gott"


das is ne milchmädchenrechnung
als ob du wirklich jedes detail deines schicksal selber schmieden könntest
man kann große teile beeinflussen, ja - aber bei weitem nicht alles
gott mit bart ist eine erfindung der menschen ja - aber auch daran gedacht dass es mehr gibt wie die menschliche wahrnehmung? ^^
du brauchst es ja nicht mal gott nennen wenn man ehrlich ist

das thema gott ist so unendlich wie unsere argumente die wir pro und contra vorbringen
zu der "wahrheit" werden wir eh nie vordringen - wissen wer recht hat werden wir erst wenn wir tot sind

salut


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

ein zu tiefst betroffener GLÄubiger...xP

ciao


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ein zu tiefst betroffener GLÄubiger...xP
> 
> ciao


irgendwie bist du süß baumkuschla^^
am anfang hast du noch total genervt, aber mittlerweile haben deine beiträge einen gewissen humor entwickelt, das mag ich^^

btw ich bin kein Gläubiger
also schluss mit deinem gesülze baumkuschla und lern erst mal was bevor du loslegst ^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

*lern* dynasight *lern*

praktikum xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> das is ne milchmädchenrechnung
> als ob du wirklich jedes detail deines schicksal selber schmieden könntest
> man kann große teile beeinflussen, ja - aber bei weitem nicht alles
> gott mit bart ist eine erfindung der menschen ja - aber auch daran gedacht dass es mehr gibt wie die menschliche wahrnehmung? ^^
> ...



Ruben kannst du dich ned kurz Fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So les les les .. JA man kann nciht alles ändern aber man kanns versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einen "gott" in diesem sinne gibts für mich nicht. Ich glaube nicht daran dass sich alles von einem "Es" erschaffen wurde. Urknall + Entwicklung daran glaube ich. 

Und wenn wir Tot sind werd ich eh in der Hölle sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das gibts so sexy teufelchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Religon = Meines Erachtens SCHEISSE
Gott = Soll jeder selber entscheiden an was er glaubt .. den peter im himmel oder an seinen hund oder an seine kinder .. whatever .. Glaub an dich denn nur du kannst dein leben ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ruben kannst du dich ned kurz Fassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



scheisse alTer ich mag dich: und ich will auch die teufelchen bekommen!!!


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> scheisse alTer ich mag dich: und ich will auch die teufelchen bekommen!!!



Die gibts nur für Stamgäste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenns da sowas gibt: Dann geh ich sofort dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lolisch!!!!

ich komm mit!


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

und schon hab ich den ersten der an meine Religion glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt den leuten was sie wollen und sie folgen dir bis in den tod ..


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

jöüüüüü so machen ma das xD

*ganz ganz riesengroßer mega-super grinser*


----------



## Sugarwarlock (27. Februar 2008)

joa icvh hab mir die letzten 9 seiten nicht durchgelesen aber egal^^

also ich glaube nicht direkt an gott aber irgendwie würd ich auch nicht aus der kirche austreten. mir würde halt schon immer eingeredet, dass es da etwas gibt aber dass der nur scheiße labert^^ ich esse freitags nicht nur fisch... ich habe sex auch wenn ich kein blag will... ich glaub wenn ich mal heirate (was meiner meinung nicht sein muss um glücklich zu sein) dann is die chance auch hoch das ich mich mal scheiden lasse.^^


----------



## glacios (28. Februar 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> joa icvh hab mir die letzten 9 seiten nicht durchgelesen aber egal^^
> 
> also ich glaube nicht direkt an gott aber irgendwie würd ich auch nicht aus der kirche austreten. mir würde halt schon immer eingeredet, dass es da etwas gibt aber dass der nur scheiße labert^^ ich esse freitags nicht nur fisch... ich habe sex auch wenn ich kein blag will... *ich glaub wenn ich mal heirate (was meiner meinung nicht sein muss um glücklich zu sein) dann is die chance auch hoch das ich mich mal scheiden lasse*.^^


Was soll man dazu noch groß sagen? Bestätigt hier nur wieder meine These mit den verwirrten kleinen Kindern, die null Plan vom Leben haben.
Werde erstmal erwachsen bevor du meinst, wie einer reden zu können!

@Minastirit und Anhängsel
Jaja ganz toll. Euer Angeschleime könnt ihr ja auch über PM fortsetzen, gesittete Leute wie ich möchten sowas hier nicht wirklich lesen, zumal da es auch nicht wirklich lustig ist.


----------



## Casionara (28. Februar 2008)

wer ist Gott?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch groß sagen? Bestätigt hier nur wieder meine These mit den verwirrten kleinen Kindern, die null Plan vom Leben haben.
> Werde erstmal erwachsen bevor du meinst, wie einer reden zu können!
> 
> @Minastirit und Anhängsel
> Jaja ganz toll. Euer Angeschleime könnt ihr ja auch über PM fortsetzen, gesittete Leute wie ich möchten sowas hier nicht wirklich lesen, zumal da es auch nicht wirklich lustig ist.



Es tut mir ja leid dass du SOOOO erhaben bist und achsoviel Sinvolles Redest. Du hast deine Meinung ich meine. Ach ja und Heiraten ist kein Zwang. Es bringt Steuervorteile mehr nicht ... man muss dafür aber bis an sein Lebensende Treu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sagt zumindest eine Kirchliche Heirat) Glücklich sein kann man auch so ohne Kirche und den Ganzen schrott. 

Wie man so schön sagt Leben und Leben lassen .. 

Nur weil nicht jeder an den Selben Gott glaubt .. BZW an das selbe "ES".. Ich glaube an das Schicksal sprich ich glaube an mich. Also bin ich mein eigener "Gott" wenn man so will.
Anonsten sag ich nur:
Wo war "Gott" in all den Kriegen? (Am Schlafen?)
Wo war "Gott" als Viele Menschen bei Katastrophen starben? Wollte er nur zukuken?

So Far ..
Ur not Better then me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

wieso hat Gott es zugelassen das die scheiss Rassisten an die macht kahmen!?


----------



## Huntara (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wo war "Gott" in all den Kriegen? (Am Schlafen?)
> Wo war "Gott" als Viele Menschen bei Katastrophen starben? Wollte er nur zukuken?
> 
> So Far ..
> ...



STOP!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir Menschen sind für den Krieg verantwortlich gewesen, niemand anders!! Glaube, Du verwechselst da ganz gehörig was.


----------



## Huntara (28. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> wieso hat Gott es zugelassen das die scheiss Rassisten an die macht kahmen!?



Gott ist nicht für die Dinge zuständig, für das was wir Menschen getan haben. Die Menschen
haben Nationalsozialisten an die Macht gebracht, niemand anders.


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

das sind dann immer die diskussionen in denen leute argumentieren, dass gott, wenn es ihn gaebe, seuchen, kriege, klimakatastrophen etc verhindern solle
nur sind wir immer noch fuer unsere taten selbst verantwortlich

aber da hier eh kaum noch vernuenftig argumentiert wird ist hier jeder konstruktive kommentar wie perlen vor die saeue werfen


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

stimmt ich habe nicht überlegt sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (28. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> das sind dann immer die diskussionen in denen leute argumentieren, dass gott, wenn es ihn gaebe, seuchen, kriege, klimakatastrophen etc verhindern solle
> nur sind wir immer noch fuer unsere taten selbst verantwortlich
> 
> aber da hier eh kaum noch vernuenftig argumentiert wird ist hier jeder konstruktive kommentar wie perlen vor die saeue werfen



Jap, genauso ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Örm, und was ist mit den ganzen Krankheiten? Die wir ja nunmal nicht selbst verschuldet haben...

Die muss Gott, wenn es ihn gibt, ja auch erschaffen haben. 

Grund 1 dafür wäre: Er hatte gerade so große Lust drauf.

Grund 2: Er verhindert damit die Überbevolkerung der Erde.


Beide Gründe sind nachvollziehbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch groß sagen? Bestätigt hier nur wieder meine These mit den verwirrten kleinen Kindern, die null Plan vom Leben haben.
> Werde erstmal erwachsen bevor du meinst, wie einer reden zu können!
> 
> @Minastirit und Anhängsel
> Jaja ganz toll. Euer Angeschleime könnt ihr ja auch über PM fortsetzen, gesittete Leute wie ich möchten sowas hier nicht wirklich lesen, zumal da es auch nicht wirklich lustig ist.



Alter hat nichts mit Reife zu tun. Ich bin auch erst 13, und kann mich wie ein normaler Mensch ausdrücken.
Wie wäre es, wenn du erstmal über dein Geschriebenes nachdenkst, bevor du solche unqualifizierten Kommentare ablässt?

@VB: Der letzte Satz stimmt total.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

13?? WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

merkt man garnich^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> 13?? WOW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Veragron ist nicht der einzige in dem Alter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Glacios, du verallgemeinerst mal wieder. So gesehen
kann ich auch sagen alle Hopper sind scheiße. Obwohl das nicht
stimmt, mir sind tatsächlich auch ein paar Nette bekannt.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Was mich wirklich interessiert: Wie alt bist du Baumkuschla?^^Kann dich nicht einschätzen.

sry für off-topic aber ist eh mein Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Merci.
Btw...dein Ava ist etwas, ähm, martialisch. :O

Herrgott Sakra, ich bin so lahm-.-

Ging an Baum.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich interessiert: Wie alt bist du Baumkuschla?^^Kann dich nicht einschätzen.
> 
> sry für off-topic aber ist eh mein Fred
> 
> ...



tjaaaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

guck dir genau die smilies an was die anzeigen^^


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> tjaaaa!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist 15^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> du bist 15^^


1 Daumen + eine Hand = 6

Dacht' ich mir...


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1 Daumen + eine Hand = 6
> 
> Dacht' ich mir...



Kann auch sein^^ tippe aber auf 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

xD

haha wie lüstig!!!

ja bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

und schon so krank im kopf? oooooohhhhhh myyyyyyyyyy freakinnnnn god


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

xD

löl...naja back to topic!


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

jo btt


----------



## glacios (28. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Gott ist nicht für die Dinge zuständig, für das was wir Menschen getan haben. Die Menschen
> haben Nationalsozialisten an die Macht gebracht, niemand anders.



Es wird nie wieder vorkommen und ich schäme mich dafür, aber ich muss dir tatsächlich zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Veragron schrieb:


> Alter hat nichts mit Reife zu tun. Ich bin auch erst 13, und kann mich wie ein normaler Mensch ausdrücken.
> Wie wäre es, wenn du erstmal über dein Geschriebenes nachdenkst, bevor du solche unqualifizierten Kommentare ablässt?
> 
> @VB: Der letzte Satz stimmt total.



Alter hat nichts mit Reife zu tun? Hahaha, bitte lass du doch solche unqualifizierten Kommentare.
Ganz ehrlich: Das sagst du nur, weil du 13 bist. Wärst du Ü18 hättest du sowas nie von deinen Lippen fallen lassen. Klar es ist normal, dass man als Pubertierender gern erwachsen sein will und nicht mehr das kleine unmündige Kind sein will, aber so toll ist das auch net! Ich wär froh nochmal so alt wie du zu sein und alles locker angehn zu lassen. Geh raus und spiel lieber Fußball und tausch Sticker, das hab ich in dem Alter auch gemacht, da kommt mehr raus als großartige Diskussionen zu führen. Ein junger Körper braucht Bewegung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Alter hat nichts mit Reife zu tun? Hahaha, bitte lass du doch solche unqualifizierten Kommentare.
> Ganz ehrlich: Das sagst du nur, weil du 13 bist. Wärst du Ü18 hättest du sowas nie von deinen Lippen fallen lassen. Klar es ist normal, dass man als Pubertierender gern erwachsen sein will und nicht mehr das kleine unmündige Kind sein will, aber so toll ist das auch net! Ich wär froh nochmal so alt wie du zu sein und alles locker angehn zu lassen. Geh raus und spiel lieber Fußball und tausch Sticker, das hab ich in dem Alter auch gemacht, da kommt mehr raus als großartige Diskussionen zu führen. Ein junger Körper braucht Bewegung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstens: Es ist tatsächlich so. Mir sind in meinen 1 1/2 Jahren WoW 30-jährige untergekommen, die sich benahmen wie kleine Kinder, und 10-jährige, mit denen man gemütlich am Eleplateau farmen, Hordler kloppen und über Schule, das Leben, Literatur et cetera reden konnte.

Zweitens: Nein. Das war, ist und wird meine Meinung bleiben, egal wie alt ich selber bin.

Drittens: Mag sein. Jedoch ist gerne erwachsen werden und sich reif ausdrücken etc. etwas ganz anderes. Natürlich gibt es auch Kinder in meinem Alter, die sich benehmen wie der letzte Dreck, aber das ist eher selten.

Viertens: Wie kannst du es dir auch nur anmaßen, mir solche Ratschläge zu geben? Woher willst du wissen, was mir gefällt? Woher willst du wissen, was ich in meiner Freizeit mache? Woher willst du wissen, dass ich nicht grade von ebendem Fußball zurückkomme? (Nein, tu ich nicht, Fußball ist nicht mein Ding.) 
Sticker tasuchen tu ich nicht, genausowenig wie Yu-Gi-Oh! spielen oder Pokemon-Dreck anschauen. 
Diskussionen führen ist toll, ich hab auf der Skifreizeit mit meinem Klassenlehrer den ganzen Abend über Star Wars, Musik, Literatur, kurzum über das komplette Spektrum geredet. 
Und auch ein alter Körper braucht Bewegung. Nur mal so am Rande.

Think about it.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

> Es wird nie wieder vorkommen und ich schäme mich dafür, aber ich muss dir tatsächlich zustimmen sad.gif



Dann ist "gott" nicht schuld aber helfen tat er in den letzten x tausen jahren auch nicht. Darum glaube ich nicht daran .. was man nicht sieht glaubt man nicht ..

Ahja und das es nie mehr passiert kann man nur Hoffen. So sagen kann man das nicht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> [...]
> Drittens: Mag sein. Jedoch ist gerne erwachsen werden und sich reif ausdrücken etc. etwas ganz anderes. *Natürlich gibt es auch Kinder in meinem Alter, die sich benehmen wie der letzte Dreck, aber das ist eher selten.*
> [...]



Leider nicht. In diesem Alter ist es eine Ausnahme, wenn sie sich so benehmen können, wie Du es tust. Ist leider so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Erstens: Es ist tatsächlich so. Mir sind in meinen 1 1/2 Jahren WoW 30-jährige untergekommen, die sich benahmen wie kleine Kinder, und 10-jährige, mit denen man gemütlich am Eleplateau farmen, Hordler kloppen und über Schule, das Leben, Literatur et cetera reden konnte.
> 
> Zweitens: Nein. Das war, ist und wird meine Meinung bleiben, egal wie alt ich selber bin.
> 
> ...



Da fehlt noch das: Pwnd by Veragron!


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Leider nicht. In diesem Alter ist es eine Ausnahme, wenn sie sich so benehmen können, wie Du es tust. Ist leider so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit einEM Hinterteil! *husch und weg*


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Hmm...kann schon sein.
Ich hab vergessen, dass meine Klasse durchgehend 1-2 Jahre älter als ich ist, und dass ich mich auch nur mit den, hm, 'reiferen' unterhalte. Was erstaunlicherweise hauptsächlich Mädchen sind. 

Nein, nicht erstaunlicherweise. Es wundert mich nicht mehr. Wenn man sich anschaut, was der Großteil unserer männlichen Fraktion bspw. vom lesen hält, von der Schule an sich ganz zu schweigen...

Nyah wayne, nicht mein Problem. So lange es Menschen gibt, die die Tatsache respektieren können, dass es auch unter-18-jährige gibt, die sich vernünftig ausdrücken können, ist mir das egal.

Verflixt, ich hab mich mal wieder festgeschrieben.


Edit: @Bananenpost Nr. 1: Meine Fresse, bist du mal wieder geistreich. Dass ich vernünftig argumentieren kann, sieht man auch daohne, bzw. würde es das ganze ins lächerliche ziehen.
       @Bananenpost Nr. 2: *auf Avatar deut* Wovon, zur Hölle, redest du? o_0


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Mit einEM Hinterteil! *husch und weg*



Der Text ist Zufall du Kartoffel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kann man schlecht wählen, wie der andere Text, ausser "ein Hinterteil" gerade heißt.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Text ist Zufall du Kartoffel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja? Komma her!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Achja? Komma her!



Ne, gerade keine Lust...


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

lass den bitte
der versucht heute noch B1ubb an posts zu ueberbieten
deswegen spammt der gerade alle threads voll
ohne was zum thema zu sagen


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Du meinst das Bananenbrot?
Theo, gib mir ein Banaaaaaaaanenbrot... *sing* *hüstel*
Beg your pardon.

Wo ist glacios hin? Hat chopis Bär mal wieder Hunger gehabt? :-x


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> lass den bitte
> der versucht heute noch B1ubb an posts zu ueberbieten
> ....


Was gar nicht so schwer ist...


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Sprach der Meister. ;O

BTT?
Ich hab neulich ein Petruskreuz auf mein Franzheft gemalt. Und ich warte darauf, wie meine Lehrerin da aufnimmt. Und ja, in dem Aspekt will ich provozieren. t.t


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Du meinst das Bananenbrot?
> Theo, gib mir ein Banaaaaaaaanenbrot... *sing* *hüstel*
> Beg your pardon.
> 
> Wo ist glacios hin? Hat chopis Bär mal wieder Hunger gehabt? :-x



und wie der hunger hat ;D chopi gibt ja immer nur milch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Mhm *hust* Bärenmilch?
Unser Calciumlieferant ist ja Druide. Was ich praktisch fände. Sich zuerst Streicheleinheiten abholen, dann n paar Delphine besuchen gehen, den Bayern als Problembär 2 mit Anstürmen, Stancedance und Moonfire aufn Sack gehen, und danach ne Runde Google Earth spielen. Klingt porno.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Das ist mein Fred. Alle raus hier, sonst ruf ich die Polizei wegen Fredfriedensbruch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Jetzt wird er größenwahnsinnig. Oder Juliy hat nochn Acc gehackt, der gangzta.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Das ist mir zu schwammig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Erstens: Es ist tatsächlich so. Mir sind in meinen 1 1/2 Jahren WoW 30-jährige untergekommen, die sich benahmen wie kleine Kinder, und 10-jährige, mit denen man gemütlich am Eleplateau farmen, Hordler kloppen und über Schule, das Leben, Literatur et cetera reden konnte.
> 
> Zweitens: Nein. Das war, ist und wird meine Meinung bleiben, egal wie alt ich selber bin.
> 
> ...


Zu 1.  Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, wie man so schön sagt. Es ist mir ferner ziemlich egal, wie du wann dich mit wem auf welche Weise unterhalten hast. Fakt ist aber: Jungs im Alter zwischen 12-17 (plus minus ein Jahr) sind in der Pubertät. Das bedeutet der männliche Köper entwickelt sich blablabla das weißt du selber. Auf jeden Fall sind dazu Hormone nötig und Leute mit schwankendem/unreguliertem Hormonspiegel reagieren, nun, sagen mir mal anders. Nicht umsonst gibts die Wechseljahre/Schwangerschaftsmonate etc. Ich weiß es aus eigener Erfahrung, wenn man die Pubertät durchlaufen hat, ist man ein durchaus anderer Mensch (gut das ist etwas übertrieben). Und damit kommen wir auch schon zu Punkt 2: Meinungen ändern sich und irgendwann wenn du in der Straßenbahn sitzt und die 14/15-Jährigen Schule aus haben, wirst du dir denken: "Scheiße, warum bin ich nicht mit dem Auto gefahren? Ich hasse diese Pubertierenden! War ich auch mal so? Wie konnten meine Eltern das nur ertragen? Können die nicht aufhören rumzukreischen?" So oder so ähnlich. Dass es vernümftige gibt bestreite ich nicht, aber dennoch bilden sie erstens die Ausnahme und zweitens ist ihr Denken naja wie soll ich sagen noch im Werdegang?!
Zu 4. Ratschläge erteilen darf ich, nur musst du sie nicht befolgen. Das war lediglich als Beispiel genannt, um dir zu sagen, was ich damals gemacht hab. Übrigens ist diese Abwehrreaktion durchaus ein deutliches Anzeichen der Pubertät. Um wieder aufs Thema zurückzukommen: Es wär gscheider irgendwas anderes zumachen und sei es nur Sticker sammeln, als diese schwachsinnige Diskussion über Gott weiterzuführen. Ich denke sowieso der TE macht das nur, um sich seine Bestätigung abzuholen und um zu zeigen, wie cool er doch ist, weil er nicht an Gott glaubt. Womit ich niemanden beleidigen will, der aus *ernsthaften* Gründen nicht an Gott glaubt.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Das zu dem Denken im Werdegang...sagen wir, es ist bei vielen noch kindlich. Aber eben nicht bei allen.
Und das mit den Ratschlägen erteilen. Das darfst du durchaus, wer wäre ich, dass ich dir das absprechen würde? Ich mag etwas überreagiert haben, aber es kam etwas provokativ rüber. Vermutlich wegen dem Smiley am Ende. 
Ist doch wurscht. Wüsstest du nicht, wie alt ich wirklich bin, wie würdest du mich dann einschätzen? Und nur das zählt. 
Und die Diskussion scheint sich totgelaufen zu haben. Ich frag mich, wann der erste Mod hier vorbeischaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2008)

jup wär mal an der zeit - ich denke es ist bereits alles relevante gesagt worden :/


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Schnapszahl, Ruben!
333. Post, gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Schnapszahl, Ruben!
> 333. Post, gratz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol danke xD


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Bald bist du bei 666 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Das ist dann Lurocks Zahl. :O


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das ist dann Lurocks Zahl. :O


Welcher Unwürdige nennt meinen Namen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Ich geb dir gleich unwürdig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(AK Power o,.,o)


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

lurock ist schon bei 4080 .. gogo 5k ..

ot: zam ist unser gott ! der foren gott xd (mit seinen adds carcharoth und tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock --- Offtank Tikume
Speedkill --- Lifedraintank Carcha/Banish Schildi
Me --- 0/0/61 Eisblume: Kiting Zam.

Derbe Taktik, huh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

kk, rdy?


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

w8 mana.

/rw Ok Leute....ein sauberer down ohne Tote diesmal
/rw mit vielen epixxxxxx
/rw Gogo!!


----------



## glacios (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das zu dem Denken im Werdegang...sagen wir, es ist bei vielen noch kindlich. Aber eben nicht bei allen.


ja das stimmt. Aber wie gesagt, das sind dann Ausnahmen.


Veragron schrieb:


> Und das mit den Ratschlägen erteilen. Das darfst du durchaus, wer wäre ich, dass ich dir das absprechen würde? Ich mag etwas überreagiert haben, aber es kam etwas provokativ rüber. Vermutlich wegen dem Smiley am Ende.


Nö überreagiert hast du nicht. Das war provokant von mir. Ich provoziere gerne. Ich bin Zyniker.


Veragron schrieb:


> Ist doch wurscht. Wüsstest du nicht, wie alt ich wirklich bin, wie würdest du mich dann einschätzen? Und nur das zählt.
> Und die Diskussion scheint sich totgelaufen zu haben. Ich frag mich, wann der erste Mod hier vorbeischaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich hätte dich auf jeden Fall auf über 20 eingeschätzt. So 25.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> ja das stimmt. Aber wie gesagt, das sind dann Ausnahmen.
> 
> Nö überreagiert hast du nicht. Das war provokant von mir. Ich provoziere gerne. Ich bin Zyniker.
> 
> Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich hätte dich auf jeden Fall auf über 20 eingeschätzt. So 25.



Leider Ausnahmen. Oder sollte man sagen, zum Glück? Darüber könnte man sich jetzt den mund fusselig reden.

Mhm. Zyniker sind toll. Vorallem als Biolehrer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der ist so ziemlich der einzige, der meinen schwarzen Humor schluckt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.

*trocken grins* Mhja. Die Illusion zerbricht, wenn man mich im TS hört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (29. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Leider Ausnahmen. Oder sollte man sagen, zum Glück? Darüber könnte man sich jetzt den mund fusselig reden.
> 
> Mhm. Zyniker sind toll. Vorallem als Biolehrer.
> 
> ...



Ja im forum kann man sich eben leicht durch pseudo intellektuelle beiträge die leichtgläubige beeindrucken mit ihren fremdwörtern und allen drum und dran, als älter einschätzen lassen (vice versa auch als jünger)


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

Es gibt gott, wie sollte denn die Welt , das Universum einfach entstehen??? Hmm keine Erklärung ???
Wenn ihr jetzt sagt wie ist dann Gott entstanden -> für diese Frage gibt es keine Antwort denn das übersteigt das Denkvermögen des Menschen... (Ihr glaubt auch das es Mars, Merkur die ganzen Planete, ka george Bush^^ gibt aber ihr habt sie nie gesehn also )
Schaut doch mal aus dem Fenster : Die Nacht, der Tag, die Sonne, der Mond , die Sterne , die menschen, die tiere, die Pflanzen .. das alles kann nicht einfach so entstanden sein das ist unlogisch!
Hoffentlich werdet ihr das irgendwann einsehen..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> Es gibt gott, wie sollte denn die Welt , das Universum einfach entstehen??? Hmm keine Erklärung ???
> Wenn ihr jetzt sagt wie ist dann Gott entstanden -> für diese Frage gibt es keine Antwort denn das übersteigt das Denkvermögen des Menschen... (Ihr glaubt auch das es Mars, Merkur die ganzen Planete, ka george Bush^^ gibt aber ihr habt sie nie gesehn also )
> Schaut doch mal aus dem Fenster : Die Nacht, der Tag, die Sonne, der Mond , die Sterne , die menschen, die tiere, die Pflanzen .. das alles kann nicht einfach so entstanden sein das ist unlogisch!
> Hoffentlich werdet ihr das irgendwann einsehen..



Rofl!

Wenn die Entstehung von Gott über unser Denken geht, dann ist es mit dem Urknall, oder was auch immer da war, nicht anders.

Für die Planeten und Menschen die du aufzählst und eine extrem dumme Begründung lieferst, um sie in ein anscheinend gutes Argument zu verpacken, gibt es Beweise. Sie existieren eindeutig.

Das was du siehst, wenn du aus dem Fenster siehst, ist nicht "einfach so entstanden". Schonmal von der Evolutionstheorie gehört?

Sry, aber dein Post ist mit Abstand der dümmste, von den "Gottesvertretern" hier im Thread.

kkthxbye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

Naja zähl doch mal paar beispiele auf...
Es kann nicht einfach alles enstanden sein , die welt auf der wir leben
Es ist einfach unlogisch das alles einfach so entstanden ist...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> Naja zähl doch mal paar beispiele auf...
> Es kann nicht einfach alles enstanden sein , die welt auf der wir leben
> Es ist einfach unlogisch das alles einfach so entstanden ist...



Alles klar:

Du bist zu "blöd", dir vorzustellen, dass die Evolution stattgefunden hat.

Wir sind zu "blöd", uns vorzustellen, dass ein Fantasywesen alles erschaffen hat.

Nur seltsamer Weise gibt es für die Evolution Beweise, für die Existenz Gottes, allerdings nicht.


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

dan zähl mal paar beweise auf bitte , vllt überzeugst du mich ja


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> dan zähl mal paar beweise auf bitte , vllt überzeugst du mich ja



Evolution


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

http://api.fmanager.net/api_v1/productDeta...p;objectId=3547

hier bitte


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

Verpackte Lügen

Weil die Evolution einen ideologischen Sinn besitzt, wird sie von Medienkonzernen, die an die Wichtigkeit dieses Sinnes glauben, natürlich mit einem großen Eifer unterstützt. Dabei wissen sich die Evolutionisten des Vorteils, welchen sie durch die “Gehirnwäsche”-Programme der Medien erlangen, gut zu bedienen. Unzählige Menschen wurden davon, dass es eine Evolution gibt, dermaßen fest überzeugt, dass niemand auch nur daran denkt, „wie?“ oder „warum?“ zu fragen. Alles hat Gültigkeit, egal was auch die Evolutionisten schreiben würden. Deshalb können Evolutionisten ihre Lügen, wenn sie diese auch nur ein wenig attraktiv verpacken, ganz einfach glaubhaft machen.

Zum Beispiel wird sogar in den “wissenschaftlichsten” Evolutionsbüchern, eine der größten Sackgassen der Evolution, “der Sprung vom Wasser zum Land” mit einer Einfachheit, mit der man sogar Kinder nicht überzeugen kann, erläutert. Gemäß der Theorie fing das Leben im Wasser an und die ersten entwickelten Tiere seien Fische gewesen. Nach dieser Theorie - wie immer das auch geschehen sein soll (!) - fingen eines Tages diese Fische an, sich auf das Land zu schleudern! (Als Grund dafür wird meistens eine Dürre angezeigt). Und wieder gemäß dieser Theorie erhalten - wie auch immer (!?) - die Fische, die sich entschlossen haben, an Land zu leben, statt ihren Flossen, Füße; Statt Kiemen, Lungen!

In den meisten Evolutionsbüchern steht zu dieser Behauptung nichts als Erklärung, wie das alles statt gefunden haben soll. Selbst in den “wissenschaftlichsten” Quellen, wird die Absurdität dieser Behauptung hinter einigen sinnlosen Sätzen wie “…und der Übergang vom Wasser ans Land verwirklichte sich” verborgen.

Wie mag “dieser Übergang” wohl verwirklicht sein? Wir wissen, dass, wenn ein Fisch aus dem Wasser kommt, nicht mehr als einige Minuten leben kann. Was würde mit den Fischen passieren, nähmen wir an, dass es, wie die Evolutionisten behaupten, eine Dürre gegeben hat, und dass die Fische sich zwangsläufig zum Land richteten? Die Antwort ist ganz leicht: Alle Fische, die aus dem Wasser kommen, würden einer nach dem anderen, in einigen Minuten sterben. Es ist ganz egal ob dieser Prozess dabei möglicherweise zehn Millionen Jahre dauert, die Antwort ist wieder die gleiche: Die Fische würden einer nach dem anderen sterben. Niemand kann sagen, dass "..möglicherweise manche dieser Fische, die bei ihren Versuch im vier millionstem Jahr aus dem Wasser kamen und dann genau in dem Moment, als sie im Sterben lagen, sich plötzlich ihre Flossen zu Füßen und ihre Kiemen zu Lungen verwandelten!”. Denn das ist völlig lächerlich.

Aber genau das ist es, was die Evolutionisten behaupten. “Übertragung von Wasser zu Land”, “Übertragung von Land zu Luft” und noch viele angebliche “Sprünge” werden durch diese unvernünftigen Erklärungen angeblich erklärt. Die Evolutionisten halten es für besser für sie selbst, wenn sie von der Erstehung komplexer Organe, wie Augen und Ohren, schweigen.

Die “Verbindungsglieder”, die durch die Evolutionisten eingesetzt werden, um diese phantastischen Umwandlungen zu bestätigen, sind gute Beispiele für Fälschung und Verzerrung. Zum Beispiel wurde der von den Evolutionisten als ein fast vor 70 Millionen Jahren ausgerotteter Organismus und ein “Zwischenglied” des Überganges vom Wasser zum Land dargestellte Fisch Coelacanth (Rhipitistian Crossopterigian), unter großem Erstaunen der Evolutionisten 1939 lebendig nahe Madagaskar gefunden. Der gleiche Fisch wurde nachher fast 50mal im offenen Meer gefangen. Und es wurde gesehen, dass die Organe (seine Innenohralcoven, sein Hauptrückgrat und Schwimmbeutel) durch die dieses Tier sich für die Evolutionisten als “Zwischenglied” auszeichnete, überhaupt nicht solche “Zwischenglied”-Eigenschaften besitzen.

Dasselbe gilt für alle andere Fossilien die als “Zwischenglieder” dargestellt werden. Einige Geständnisse der Evolutionisten zu diesem Thema sind ziemlich interessant. Zum Beispiel sagt der weithin bekannte Naturwissenschaftler A.H. Clark: “Da wir keinen Beweis haben, einen Übergang zwischen Fossilien und lebenden Gruppen anzuzeigen, sollten wir notwendigerweise annehmen, dass solche Zwischenglieder nie existierten.”

Ein weithin bekannter Genetiker und Evolutionist, Richard B. Goldschmidt bekennt, dass keine solch erwähnten Dinge wie “Zwischenglieder” existierten und nimmt dann an, dass die Arten “ganz plötzlich entstanden seien”. Er erklärt dieses so: “In der Praxis sieht man alle bekannten Familien ohne irgendwelche Zwischenglieder plötzlich im Dasein.” Und es ist ganz klar, dass “ein plötzliches Entstehen” auf die Schöpfung verweist.

Obgleich die Evolutionisten in den wissenschaftlichen Plattformen in Verlegenheit gebracht werden, ist es für sie leicht, die alltäglichen Menschen mit “wissenschaftlichen” Verpackungen zu betrügen: Sie zeichnen eine illusionäre Abbildung, die eine Übertragung vom Wasser zum Land darstellt, dann erfinden Sie lateinische Namen für das Tier im Wasser, für seinen auf dem Land gefundenen illusionären “Enkel” und auch für das “Zwischenglied” (das ist natürlich ein phantastisches Tier, das eigentlich überhaupt nicht existiert). Jetzt ist die verpackte Lüge fabriziert: “Der Eusthenopteron wandelte sich in einem langen Evolutionsprozess erst in den Rhipitistian Crossoptergian um, dann in den Ichthyostega”. Wenn Sie dann noch diese Wörter von einem Wissenschaftler, mit dicken Brillengläsern und einer weißen Schürze, erläutern lassen, können Sie viele Leute schon im Voraus überzeugen. Die Medien-Konzerne, die sich der Verbreitung der Evolutionstheorie gewidmet haben, verkünden diese gute Nachricht sofort am nächsten Tag in die ganze Welt mit einer großen Begeisterung. Für die Majorität, die die Welt nur durch die Augen der Medien sehen, würde dieser Beweis mehr als genügend sein…

Andere verpackte Lügen sind die von den Evolutionisten produzierten “Rekonstruktions-Zeichnungen“. Sie können viele von diesen in den evolutionistischen Publikationen finden. In diesen Zeichnungen finden sich meist halb menschliche – halb affenähnliche Geschöpfe mit ihrer ganzen Familie wieder. Ein behaarter Körper, ein etwas krummer Gang und ein Gesicht zwischen einem Mann und einem Affen, so werden diese Geschöpfe entsprechend den sogenannten Fossilien dargestellt, die angeblich von den evolutionistischen “Wissenschaftlern” gefunden wurden.

Aber die Wahrheit ist, dass diese Rekonstruktionen überhaupt nichts bedeuten. Denn die Fossilien informieren uns nur über den Knochenbau des Lebewesens. Man kann durch diese Fossilien keine Erkenntnis gewinnen, wie “behaart” der Körper des Lebewesens war. In gleicher Weise würde man keine Informationen über die Nase, die Ohren, die Lippen und das Haar des Lebewesens haben. Jedoch stellen die Evolutionisten meistens genau diese Organe wie Nase, Lippe und Ohr als halb menschlich – halb affenähnlich dar.

Auf diese Art können Sie auch ein phantastisches Zwischenglied erhalten, indem Sie die Nase, die Ohren und die Lippen eines Affen auf einem menschlichen Schädel hinzufügen.

Die, von den Evolutionisten erfundenen Geschichten, sind dermaßen geschwindelt, dass sie schon mit dem gleichen Schädel viele unterschiedliche Gesichter verbinden können. Die absolut verschieden aussehenden drei Rekonstruktionen des Australopithecus Robustus (Zinjanthropus) genannten Fossils bilden dafür ein sehr bekanntes Beispiel. Ein anderes Beispiel bilden die von einem aus dem Zahn eines Schweins hervorkommend dargestellten Zeichnungen des Nebraska Mannes mit einer halb menschlichen – halb affenähnlicher Erscheinung, auf der man auch seine Familie sehen kann. Dies zeigt sehr gut, was für einen Umfang die phantasievolle Energie der Evolutionisten besitzt.

Dennoch sind diese phantastischen Zeichnungen für viele Menschen zufriedenstellende Beweise. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass diese “wichtigen” Wissenschaftler alle diese Tabellen willkürlich erfinden oder!?…

Aber diese Wissenschaftler “fabrizieren” diese Tabellen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Denn die Evolution ist nichts anderes als eine logische Einbildung die von keinerlei konkreten (empirischen) Entdeckungen bestätigt werden kann.

Der Grund, warum diese Einbildung überall in der Welt seit ein einhalb Jahrhunderten als eine absolute Tatsache proklamiert wird ist, dass sie den modernen Weltauftrag, welcher durch weltliche ideologische Systeme angeordnet wird, unterstützt. Wie es in diesem Artikel verständlich dargestellt ist, benötigen die Ideologien dieses Weltauftrages Konzepte wie Darwinismus um sich rechtfertigen, fortfahren und um diese große Täuschung in der Kraft halten zu können.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> http://api.fmanager.net/api_v1/productDeta...p;objectId=3547



Lediglich eine der vielen Seiten, die versuchen, alles für sie so zu drehen, das es unwahrscheinlich klingt, und Idioten wie du an ihren Gott glauben.
Grz! Du hast es geschafft!

Und jetzt geh beten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

wieso beleidigst du einen direkt, denk lieber darüber nach über den text den ich oben geschrieben hab ... lächerlich keine argumente und einfach beleidigen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Also nochmal für dich:

Seit vielen Jahren tauchen immerwieder solche Texte auf, die die Evolutionstheorie verleumnen und sie als falsch darstellen. Dieses wird gemacht, damit Leute wie DU sich das durchlesen und beim nächsten mal, wenn sie mit der Evolution konfrontiert werden, abblocken und genau den Scheiss erzählen, der da drinne steht.

Damit die genannten Leute weiterhin in die Kollekte spenden und den Gott anbeten, den sie wollen. Sie lenken damit die Menschen.

Doch seit einiger Zeit entrutschen die Menschen. Sie gehen nichtmehr in die Kirche sondern lieber auf Partys. Die Anzahl der Anhänger sinkt und das macht ihnen Angst. Deshalb schreiben sie solche Texte, um das schlimmste aufzuhalten: Der Zerfall ihrer Religionen - Was ich vollends begrüßen würde.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> Verpackte Lügen
> 
> Weil die Evolution einen ideologischen Sinn besitzt, wird sie von Medienkonzernen, die an die Wichtigkeit dieses Sinnes glauben, natürlich mit einem großen Eifer unterstützt. [...]


Als Pastafari kann ich dem nur zustimmen.
Aber immer wenn ich über meine Religion nachdenke bekomme ich Hunger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeit für die Mittagspause. Bis später.

Nieder mit der Evolutionstheorie...


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Die Evolution ist der wahrscheinlichste Motor hinter unserer Entstehungsgeschichte.

Es ist die einzige Theorie, die rational zu erklären versucht "wie" Arten entstehen.

Man hat mir noch keine "bessere" Erklärung geliefert.

Kritiker der Evolutionstheorie versuchen sie stets nur zu widerlegen, führen aber
nie wirklich wahrscheinlichere Modelle ein.

Kreationismus ist ein Hinweis auf eine gewünschte Vereinfachung unseres jetzigen,
recht komplexen Lebens.

Jede Behauptung die Evolution sei eine Art "Waffe" bestimmter Kreise ist verschwörungs-
paranoides Geschwätz.


Man sollte vor allem nicht vergessen, daß die Evolution Millionen von Jahren Zeit hatte
das Leben wie wir es jetzt kennen zu schöpfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es tut mir leid Redstorm, dein wirklich langer Beitrag klingt wie ein zu hochtrabend
formulierter Rechtfertigungsversuch eines Sektenführers.


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

@Völlig Buffed --> du kannst mir immer noch nicht beweisen das die evolutionstheorie richtig ist... Willst du mir sagen das es besser ist auf Partys zu gehen wo es alkohol und den ganzen mist gibt als in die Kirche / Moschee zu gehen ??? Wenn ja bist du einfach nur krank... Anstatt mir Argumente zu liefern beleidigst du auf einmal den Text als Scheis...  Im Islam wird keiner dazu gezwungen irgendwem irgentwohin geld zu spenden !!! Wir haben auch keine Angst das unsere Religion zerfällt denn das wird nie passieren , unser Ziel ist es so leute wie dich auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen 



> Nieder mit der Evolutionstheorie...



*zustimm*


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> @Völlig Buffed --> du kannst mir immer noch nicht beweisen das die evolutionstheorie richtig ist... Willst du mir sagen das es besser ist auf Partys zu gehen wo es alkohol und den ganzen mist gibt als in die Kirche / Moschee zu gehen ??? Wenn ja bist du einfach nur krank... Anstatt mir Argumente zu liefern beleidigst du auf einmal den Text als Scheis...  Im Islam wird keiner dazu gezwungen irgendwem irgentwohin geld zu spenden !!! Wir haben auch keine Angst das unsere Religion zerfällt denn das wird nie passieren , unser Ziel ist es so leute wie dich auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen
> *zustimm*



"Oh Gott", ein Missionar.

Jetzt ist mir wirklich übel.

Bitte aufhören.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> "Oh Gott", ein Missionar.
> 
> Jetzt ist mir wirklich übel.
> 
> Bitte aufhören.



/sgin!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Ich sage es mal so:
*
Ich hasse den Islam. *

Hast du das verstanden? Eure Religion ist wohl das schlimmste und abartigste, was sich irgendwelche Spinner haben einfallen lassen. Es übertrifft selbst den Christentum, und der ist auch nicht ohne.

Alah kann sich fi***n. Und wenn ich hier gerade Gotteslästerei betreibe, dann soll er/sie/es mich hier und jetzt bestrafen. Was selbstverständlich nicht passieren wird, da er/sie/es nicht existiert.

Ich glaube lieber an an die Evolutionstheorie wie sie durch Funde überall auf der Welt verdeutlicht wurde, als an ein Buch, was irgendjemand mal aus Langeweile geschrieben hat.

PS: Ich bin Antialkoholiker du Pflaume.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

ja bin ich darf ich nicht???
Was ihr macht ist genau das selbe nur andersrum!..


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

> Ich sage es mal so:
> 
> Ich hasse den Islam.
> 
> ...




Kannst du nichts ausser Beleidigen???? woher nimmst du das recht ???
Allah wird dich vielleicht jetzt nicht bestrafen , dafür umsoschlimmer auf der anderen seite




> Ich glaube lieber an an die Evolutionstheorie wie sie durch Funde überall auf der Welt verdeutlicht wurde, als an ein Buch, was irgendjemand mal aus Langeweile geschrieben hat.



Ja Beweise bitte , hab immernoch keine von dir bekommen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> Kannst du nichts ausser Beleidigen???? woher nimmst du das recht ???
> Allah wird dich vielleicht jetzt nicht bestrafen , dafür umsoschlimmer auf der anderen seite
> Ja Beweise bitte , hab immernoch keine von dir bekommen



Für was willst du Beweise? Gib mir lieber Beweise für die Existenz deines Gottes!

Geh dir lieber nen Gürtel mit Sprengstoff umschnallen, lauf in eine Einkaufspassage und spreng dich zu deinen 72 Jungfrauen(Was überings alles Männer sind).


Religionen können mir gestohlen bleiben. Ihr seid Abschaum, wie Nazis, der schwarze Block und dieses ganze Gesocks.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> Kannst du nichts ausser Beleidigen???? woher nimmst du das recht ???
> Allah wird dich vielleicht jetzt nicht bestrafen , dafür umsoschlimmer auf der anderen seite
> Ja Beweise bitte , hab immernoch keine von dir bekommen



Ok mal vorweg, die Beleidigungen waren hart und nicht wirklich nötig, aber ich weiss genau was dein Vorposter damit erreichen wollte. Er will dir ganz einfach zeigen, dass er sagen kann was er will und im kein Gott auf der Welt etwas tun kann, da es keinen gibt. 

Das glaubst du ja selbst nicht mit der anderen Seite oder? Ich bitte dich.


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

ähm doch tu ich , ich glaube an ein leben nach dem Tod...



> Geh dir lieber nen Gürtel mit Sprengstoff umschnallen, lauf in eine Einkaufspassage und spreng dich zu deinen 72 Jungfrauen(Was überings alles Männer sind).



Warum verbindest du den Islam mit Terror??? 
Im Islam ist es strengstens verboten Menschen zu töten...
Eines der größten Sünden die es überhaupt gibt...
Nur weil irgentwelche typen sich in die luft sprengen wird alles auf dem Islam geschoben
Wenn ein moslem verurteil wird, wird nicht er verurteilt sonder direkt der ganze Islam und alle die moslems sind !!!

Sowas kommt nur dadurch zustande weil leute wie du die unsere religion nicht kennen so einen mist erzählen und einfach nur dagegen sind weil sie sich von den Medien beeinflussen lassen und von allem möglichen....


Ich schreib dir in nächster Beweise für die Existenz Allahs


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Geh dir lieber nen Gürtel mit Sprengstoff umschnallen, lauf in eine Einkaufspassage und spreng dich zu deinen 72 Jungfrauen(Was überings alles Männer sind).


Komm bitte mal wieder runter...
Solange Du nicht begriffen hast, daß nicht jeder Moslem ein Terrorist ist, solltest Du Dich möglicherweise nicht an Diskussionen zum Thema Religion beteiligen.

You are dismissed...


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Oje, ein Islamhasser, ein Missionar und ein paar StündlichdieSiganturänderer..

 - Das ist Sprengstoff -

Ich seif jetzt hier noch schnell meine Ansicht runter, denn dazu ist dieser Thread ja da.
Und dann schau ich hier nie mehr rein, so eine Freakshow!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich glaube es gibt einen "Gott". Die Evolution hat unser Leben geformt, die Naturgesetze
haben unseren Kosmos möglich gemacht. Wo und wann der Startschuß erfolgte kann sich
niemand vorstellen. WER alles in Auftrag gab sowieso nicht.
Irgendwo muß die Existenz aller Dinge jedoch begonnen habe, und die Quelle dafür ist für
mich GOTT.

Was die Menschen aus dieser "Antwort für alles Sein" mitunter gemacht haben, gehorcht ganz
dem menschlichen Verstand und seinen Eigenarten.

Ich glaube nicht, daß ich gewisse Regeln befolgen muß um nach meinem Tod in irgendein
Paradies zu kommen.
Ich glaube nicht, daß ich überhaupt eine Chance habe solche Ansprüche stellen zu können
oder kosmisch gesehen irgendeine Bedeutung habe.

Ich weiß, daß mich meine Triebe am Leben erhalten und keine Sinnfragen.

Ich weiß, daß ich mit dem Gefühl das die Schöpfung um uns herum einen Sinn hat besser
schlafen kann und mein Leben schlüssiger wirkt.

Ich weiß auch, daß man ein Areal im menschlichen Gehirn vermutet, welches für solch
'religiöse' Gedanken zuständig ist.
Ich vermute, daß es somit sein könnte, daß 'religiöses Denken' somit nur ein lebenserhaltender
Aufsatz ist, für ein Tier mit Bewußtsein, ein Wesen, das nicht nur noch für Triebe existiert.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
'Gläubig' ist das keineswegs - aber es ist auch nicht einfältig oder zu stark vereinfacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> ähm doch tu ich , ich glaube an ein leben nach dem Tod...
> Warum verbindest du den Islam mit Terror???
> Im Islam ist es strengstens verboten Menschen zu töten...
> Eines der größten Sünden die es überhaupt gibt...
> ...



Ja ein Leben nach dem Tod kann schon sein, wobei ich dann eher an dei Wiedergeburt glauben würde und auch wenn dem so ist, wird Gott/Allah nichts damit zu tun haben.

Lass bitte die Beweise für die Existenz Allahs, damit würdest du dich bestimmt nur lächerlich machen.


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Oje, ein Islamhasser, ein Missionar und ein paar StündlichdieSiganturänderer..
> 
> - Das ist Sprengstoff -
> 
> ...




Sag mal, kannst du Gedanken lesen? Ich konne meine Ansichten nie so richtig formulieren, aber der Text passt wie die Faust aufs Auge....Hammer^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Oje, ein Islamhasser, ein Missionar und ein paar StündlichdieSiganturänderer..
> 
> - Das ist Sprengstoff -
> [...]



Falsch! Religionen-Hasser bitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (29. Februar 2008)

wer keine ahnung von religion hat glaubt am ende alles...

mehr will ich zu solch einem thema nicht sagen


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ja ein Leben nach dem Tod kann schon sein, wobei ich dann eher an dei Wiedergeburt glauben würde und auch wenn dem so ist, wird Gott/Allah nichts damit zu tun haben.


Demnach eher Buddhist?
Das wäre mir zu stressig.
Da freu ich mich doch auf mein Leben nach dem Tod -  ohne eine Wiedergeburt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Demnach eher Buddhist?
> Das wäre mir zu stressig.
> Da freu ich mich doch auf mein Leben nach dem Tod -  ohne eine Wiedergeburt.
> 
> ...



Nein ich bin kein Buddhist, (siehe Anfangspost) aber wenn mich jemand fragen würde, ob es eher ein Leben nach dem Tot oder eine Wiedergeburt gäbe, würde ich auf Wiedergeburt tippen, weil es mir schlicht und einfach logischer vorkommt.

Kriegst du etwa auch die 70 Jungfrauen oder auf was freust du dich?


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Kriegst du etwa auch die 70 Jungfrauen oder auf was freust du dich?


Worauf man sich als Pastafari (siehe einige Posts zuvor) halt so freut.
70 Jungfrauen gehören leider nicht dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Auf was freut man sich als fliegendes Spaghettimonster?


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Ich wusste garnicht, dass du Pastafari bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie kann ich zu deiner Religion konvertieren?


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Auf was freut man sich als fliegendes Spaghettimonster?



Bier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Bier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kann ich auch ohne an Seine Spaghettigkeit zu glauben...


----------



## Shênya (29. Februar 2008)

<-- Glaubt an eine übernatürliche Macht, ob man sie gott nennen kann / will soll jedem selbst überlassen sein.

Zu Euren Beweisforderungen:
Würde man etwas übernatürliches Beweisen. Wäre es dann noch übernatürlich?
Wohl eher nicht. Denn was als bewiesen erachtet wird, erhält gleichzeitig den Stand: Durch natürliche Grundlagen geprüft und bestätigt. Wodurch also das "über" wegfällt.

Was die Religionen anbelangt: An die glaube ich nicht. Sie weisen gemeinsamkeiten auf, und sind trotzdem so verschieden. Jede behauptet etwas anderes. Und jede ist, unabhängig davon wie heilig sie sich gibt, gleich kriegerisch.
Eine Religion die nur Friede predigt ist ja toll.. doch für mich auch Heuchelei.

Glaube an einen Gott kann man wohl auch schlecht definieren. Was ist Gott? Dies kann für jedes Individuum etwas ganz anderes sein. Jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellungen, seine eigenen Wünsche.
Ein Glaube durch Religion ist ein Glaube nach Vorgabe.
Für mich ist Glaube etwas persönliches. Etwas was ebenso individuell ist wie unsere Welt.

Von daher finde ich Aussagen wie: Ich hasse Islam, Allah gibts nicht etc etc total fehlgeleitet.

Dies ist meine Meinung hierzu.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch ohne an Seine Spaghettigkeit zu glauben...


Sicherlich, aber was ist besser als Bier?
Freibier aus dem Biervulkan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber was ist besser als Bier?
> Freibier aus dem Biervulkan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmh, kommt drauf an welche Sorte... vllt werd' ich ja auch ein FSM-Anhänger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Februar 2008)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal was dazu schreiben.

Ich selbst glaube nicht an Gott. Ich bin Atheist. Und zwar seit heute genau 16 Jahre lang. Ich war nie Anhänger irgendeiner Religion. Ich bin nicht getauft, nicht konfimiert oder sonst was. An etwas Übernatürliches glaub ich nicht. Da ist kein Gott, der alles erschaffen hat. Ich glaub da eher schon der Evolutions-Theorie.

Und zu diesem "*Beweis mir das und das, und bla, bla, bla*"...:

Leute. Hört auf damit. Anhänger einer Religion, welcher auch immer, werden Leute wie mich immer wieder dazu auffordern die Evolution zu beweisen. Und andersrum. Ich werd auch erst an Gott glauben, wenn mir irgendjemand auf diesem Planeten beweisen kann, dass er existiert. 

Klar. Die Evolution ist auch nur eine Theorie, weil niemand so 100pro weiß, wie alles anfing. Aber in meinen Augen ist das logischer und möglicher als Gott.

So. PUNKT.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, kommt drauf an welche Sorte... vllt werd' ich ja auch ein FSM-Anhänger...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt duzende Bierfulkane. Ich mag helle Vulkane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Es gibt duzende Bierfulkane. Ich mag helle Vulkane
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für nen Budweiser-Vulkan würd ich mein letztes Hemd hergeben!


----------



## Langmar (29. Februar 2008)

Noch was kurzes:

Dieses "Gib mir Beweise für das.." bringt nichts. Damit wird nur sinnlos Zeit verschwendet.

Also lehnt euch zurück und zockt WoW xP


----------



## Redstorm (29. Februar 2008)

joa W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 W    4ever


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Nun gut, nachdem ich mich zu meinem Glauben bekannt habe, mag es wohl dem ein oder anderem den Anschein erweckt haben, daß ich das Thema nicht ernst nehme. 
Das ist mitnichten der Fall.
Der Sinn hinter der FSM-Bewgung ist ja auch in erster Linie nicht theologischer, sondern eher philosophischer Natur.
Glaube ich an Gott/Allah/<insert Name here>? Nein.
Glaube ich an Religionen? Ja!

Es klänge arrogant, wenn ich sagen würde, daß es für mich keine Rolle spielt, ob Gott existiert, oder nicht und ich denjenigen, die daran glauben mit Sicherheit nichts anderes einreden wollte, weil der Glaube an Gott für sie eine zentrale Rolle spielt und für mich nicht. Ok, falsch. Es hätte nicht "klänge" (Konjunktiv) heissen müssen sondern "klingt", denn so schaut's einfach aus und es liegt im Ermessen des Betrachters, ob es so klingt oder nicht.

Tatsache für mich ist einfach folgende Position: Ich persönlich glaube nicht an einen bestimmten Gott.
Ich glaube zwar an bestimmte übersinnliche Gegebenheiten, das hat aber nichts mit irgendeiner Religion zu tun.

Meines Erachtens ist die treffendste Theorie die Evolutionstheorie und ich streite den Kreationismus ab.
Ich lese gerne populärwissenschaftliche physikalische Bücher und habe mir so eine gewisse Vorstellung erarbeitet, was beim Urknall, bzw. um korrekter zu sein: in der Zeitspanne kurz nach dem Urknall und heute, weil es schwierig ist beim Urknall von einem Zeitpunkt zu sprechen, in etwa abgegangen ist.
Und ich glaube an diese Theorien.
Ist es deswegen abwegig auch an Gott zu glauben? Meines Erachtens mitnichten.

Und Religionen verfolgen einen Sinn. Sie geben Menschen halt - besonders in schwierigen Situationen.
Muß ich an Gott glauben um den zehn Geboten zu folgen? Nein.
Kann ich sie trotzdem als überaus sinnvoll erachten? Ja.
Muß ich an Allah glauben um mich nach den Regeln des Koran zu richten? Nein.
Kann ich es trotzdem als sinvoll erachten nach den Regeln zu leben? Ja.
Das gleiche gilt für jede andere Art der Religion.

Für mich geht es gar nicht darum an irgendeine Gottheit zu glauben, sondern darum nach bestimmten Prinzipien zu leben. Prinzipien, die ich auch achte, wenn ich nicht an eine Gottheit glaube, die mir gerade bei meinen Taten zuschaut.
Ich muß kein gläubiger Christ oder Moslem sein, um das Leben anderer zu achten oder Respekt vor anderen Leuten zu haben.
Ich muß auch nicht Buddhist sein, um beim Gehen meinen Blick auch über den Boden auf den ich gleich treten werde schweifen zu lassen und meinen Fuß nicht dahin zu setzen, wo gerade ein Käfer entlanggeht.
Das hat für mich einfach mit Respekt gegenüber meiner Umwelt zu tun. Da spielt gar kein Gott eine Rolle.

Und Respekt gegenüber meiner Umwelt schließt auch ein anderen ihren Glauben zu lassen.
Ich erhebe mich nicht gegenüber anderen, wenn ich diese Regeln achte, auch wenn ich nicht an eine Gottheit glaube.
Derjenige der sich darüber erhebt ist derjenige, dem meine Aussage am Anfang arrogant klang. Und derjenige sollte seine Ansicht möglicherweise überdenken.

Ich befürchte es ist einfach "modern" geworden sich als "aufgeklärt" und "erwachsen" zu erklären, weil man vorgibt nicht an eine Gottheit zu glauben.
Leider nimmt in unserer Medienwelt Gott/Allah wohl inzwischen einen Stellenwelt ein wie der Weihnachtsmann und der Osterhase....


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (1. März 2008)

ich glaube fest an Gott, und bin damit glücklich^^


----------



## Saytan (1. März 2008)

Wenn es einen Gott gäbe,dan würde er doch seine eigene erschaffung schützen wollen oder nicht?Warum hat er also die Nazis nicht aufgehalten oder so was?Warum mussten mehrere Millionen Menschen sterben?Wo war Gott da?


----------



## Dalmus (1. März 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Wenn es einen Gott gäbe,dan würde er doch seine eigene erschaffung schützen wollen oder nicht?Warum hat er also die Nazis nicht aufgehalten oder so was?Warum mussten mehrere Millionen Menschen sterben?Wo war Gott da?


Ich glaube die Frage hatten wir schonmal in diesem Thread.
Ich erinnere mich da an irgendeine Filmszene, in der das gleiche gefragt wurde und da hieß es: Warum läßt man als Mutter sein Kind Skateboard fahren? Man weiß, daß es sich was brechen kann. Man läßt ihm trotzdem diese Freiheit.


----------



## RubenPlinius (1. März 2008)

vielleicht will gott uns auch einfach auf die probe stellen

er hat uns mit freiem willen geschaffen
nun ist es an uns auch zu beweisen dass wir was sinnvolles damit anfangen
vielleicht sollten wir aufhören immer etwas von mächtigeren zu erwarten sondern die dinge selber in die hand zu nehmen

in der dunkelsten stunde werden wir aufrecht stehen mit der gewissheit dass da eine macht ist die über uns hüten wird - doch bisdahin sollten wir mal selber darauf achten was wir für die welt tun können und nicht die verantwortung auf andere abwätltzen

gott hat die nazis nicht verhindert weil wir menschen selber in der lage sein sollten solche dinge zu regeln - fragt also nicht wo war gott, fragt lieber wo war der gesunde menschenverstand

für alle mit prüfungsangst hab ich ne schlechte nachricht:
das leben ist die größte prüfung vor der wir je stehen werden

salut


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Frage hatten wir schonmal in diesem Thread.
> Ich erinnere mich da an irgendeine Filmszene, in der das gleiche gefragt wurde und da hieß es: Warum läßt man als Mutter sein Kind Skateboard fahren? Man weiß, daß es sich was brechen kann. Man läßt ihm trotzdem diese Freiheit.




ich wollte mich in das gespräch eigentlich nicht einmischen, aber deieser vergleich ist ja wohl mal kimme lecken


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> [...]
> Leider nimmt in unserer Medienwelt Gott/Allah wohl inzwischen einen Stellenwelt ein wie der Weihnachtsmann und der Osterhase....



Warum leider? Das sind sie nunmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (1. März 2008)

> Muß ich an Allah glauben um mich nach den Regeln des Koran zu richten? Nein.



Wenn man nicht an Allah glaubt dann ist man kein Moslem...
Da bringts auch nichts sich an den koran zu richten




> vielleicht will gott uns auch einfach auf die probe stellen
> 
> er hat uns mit freiem willen geschaffen
> nun ist es an uns auch zu beweisen dass wir was sinnvolles damit anfangen
> vielleicht sollten wir aufhören immer etwas von mächtigeren zu erwarten sondern die dinge selber in die hand zu nehmen




Das ist richtig !!!


----------



## sTereoType (1. März 2008)

ich glaube auch nicht an gott, aber ich versuche keinen der gläubig ist zu bekehren das es keinen gott gibt.
warum auch? ich sehe religion eher als lebensstütze ohne die einige in dieser welt nicht richtig klar kommen. so ist für viele der glaube an den himmel ein trost beim verlust eines geliebten menschen. allerdings halte ich nichts von diesen illusionen

zu dem thema fällt mir noch ein geniales zitat von ned flanders aus den simpsons ein.
die kinder zeigen auf ein dinosaurier skelett und fragen was das sei , daruf sagt ned: " das sind knochen die gott zur ablenkung in der erde versteckt hat"   xD


edit: falls es doch einen gott geben sollte, denke ich , dass er ein perverser voyeurist ist , der sich an dem leid der menschen ergötzt.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (1. März 2008)

sorry gehört aber noch zum thema und passt zur irgendeiner seite^^

islam hin oder her...ingsgesamt ist jede religion n bissl verrückt^^

genau so finde ich das mit dem satansglaube wircklich bescheuert!

zu VölligBuffed: Übertreib mal ned mit diesem ich hasse dies und jenes!
denn sonst kommen die Arabar und hauen dich xD

MFG Baumi^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. März 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> zu VölligBuffed: Übertreib mal ned mit diesem ich hasse dies und jenes!
> denn sonst kommen die Arabar und hauen dich xD
> 
> MFG Baumi^^



Ich darf ja wohl hassen, wen/was ich will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich darf ja wohl hassen, wen/was ich will.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das darfst du wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (14. März 2008)

glauben heisst: nicht wissen


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Ich bin, leider Gottes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , katholisch aber ich verschwende meine Zeit nicht damit in eine Kirche zu gehen und sich zu den (meist scheinheiligen) Kirchengängern zu setzen. -.- In den meisten Fällen macht Religion einfach dumm. (Siehe Amerika)

Ich pflege immer zu sagen : Ich hab nichts gegen Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber sein Fanclub nervt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## meterpaffay (14. März 2008)

denk ich aucj


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. März 2008)

omg wer hat den fred wieder ausgegraben xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. März 2008)

Der Hernwhaga-Twink.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. März 2008)

na toll

gleich beginnt wieder die epische schlacht von befürwortern und gegnern - und ich wette was drauf dass wir zu keinem anderen ergebnis wie auf den 15 vorhergegangenen seiten kommen xD

salut


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

> Es gibt keinen Gott.



Stimmt.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. März 2008)

> Es gibt Gott.


Stimmt auch.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

huge penis is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggeee
eeee 8------------------------------------>


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> huge penis is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggeee
> eeee 8------------------------------------>


gottseidank endlich spam
jetzt werden wir vll von diesem thread erlöst xD


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*hoff*


----------



## Knirscher (15. März 2008)

Der Mensch ist gekommen, wie sein Glaube, und er wird auch wieder gehen...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

i came too! huuuuge splash!


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. März 2008)

ich weiß nicht, ob man den thread reporten kann damit ihn die mods zumachen oder heißt es warten bis einer vorbeischaut und sieht dass das hier eh nur mehr zu spam führt?
weil ich mein, mehr wie "ja" und "nein" werden wir hier nicht rauskriegen
das hier wird nur ein ewiges spiel von these und antithese und würde irgendwann selbst die nachtschwärmer an seitenzahl überholen :/


----------



## umbraadeus (16. März 2008)

eh, ich bin auch der meinung ,das es keinen gott gibt...
seine barmherzigkeit merkt man ja,vorallem in afrika etc.
religion,gott, wurden/werden hauptsächlich als ausrede für krieg und meuterreien benzutzt




MfG Umbraadeus
ps:Lieber Gott gib doch zu
daß ich klüger bin als Du
Und nun nimm doch endlich hin
daß ich etwas besonderes bin
So und nun preise meinen Namen
sonst setzt es etwas 
Amen


----------



## Jockurt (16. März 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig wie "boese" ihr hier doch seid.

"Es gibt keinen Gott, der hilft ja gar nicht wenn in Afrika sich 2 verrueckte Warlords die Koepfe abhacken!"
Ja, ist natuerlich ungut fuer die restliche Bevoelkerung, aber was sollte ein Gott denn machen? Die beiden toeten oder wie?

Wie zahllose Poster vor mir schon gesagt haben, gibt es einfach keine Antwort auf die Frage.


----------



## umbraadeus (16. März 2008)

was soll er machen?..frieden,keine hungersnot etc. aber wie soll er das machen wenns ihn niht gibt??=)


zu dem gibts noch ein prob mit der bibel..laut bibel warden adam und efa die ersten menschen.
also wir stammen von den 2 ab..so sind wir brüder und schwestern..doch geschwisterliebe ist laut
gesätz veboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakahma (16. März 2008)

Kannst du zu 100% sagen das es Gott nich gibt?


----------



## lars1988 (16. März 2008)

Hallo, ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand dieses Thema Closed.
Beim lesen dieses Themas wirds mir schlecht.
Ich fühle mich sehr unwohl dabei und es gehört hier nicht hin.

Das leben ist hart und schwer, und wie jemand damit klar kommt, ob mit oder ohne Gott bleibt ihm überlassen.
Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung.
Ich als atheist würde mich aber davor hüten, einem gläubigen den GLauben aus zu reden.

Also bitte bitte Closed


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. März 2008)

umbraadeus schrieb:


> zu dem gibts noch ein prob mit der bibel..laut bibel warden adam und efa die ersten menschen.
> also wir stammen von den 2 ab..so sind wir brüder und schwestern..doch geschwisterliebe ist laut
> gesätz veboten
> 
> ...



Und laut Wissenschaft stammen wir auch alle von einer einzigen Frau ab. Und stehen damit vor dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand dieses Thema Closed.



Ich nicht, einer der wenigen vielversprechenden Threads in diesem Forum.



lars1988 schrieb:


> Beim lesen dieses Themas wirds mir schlecht.
> Ich fühle mich sehr unwohl dabei und es gehört hier nicht hin.



Dein Unwohlseinempfinden ist kein triftiger Grund diesen Thread zu schließen. Und in ein Forum mit dem Namen "Gott & die Welt" passt ein Thread über Gott bzw dessen Nichtexistenz sehr gut. 



lars1988 schrieb:


> Das leben ist hart und schwer, und wie jemand damit klar kommt, ob mit oder ohne Gott bleibt ihm überlassen.



Ja...



lars1988 schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung.



Ja, aber ich kann versuchen andere von meinen Meinung zu überzeugen. 



lars1988 schrieb:


> Ich als atheist würde mich aber davor hüten, einem gläubigen den GLauben aus zu reden.



Ich nicht. Ich versuche (als Atheist) jedem Gläubigen seinen (Fehl-)Glauben auszureden. Das ist mein gutes recht...



lars1988 schrieb:


> Also bitte bitte Closed



Woraus du jetzt den Schluss ziehst, dass dieser Thread zu schließen sei ist mir nicht ganz klar. Aber wenn du es dir nur einreden willst bist du nicht allein.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Vakahma schrieb:


> Kannst du zu 100% sagen das es Gott nich gibt?



Incontemio rät zur Lektüre: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ockhams_Rasiermesser


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

umbraadeus schrieb:


> was soll er machen?



Wenn Gott etwas machen würde an der Erde (also nachträglich verändern) würde man daraus zwei Schlüsse ziehen können:

Er hat bewusst eine unvollendete Welt erschaffen und ihm war von vorneherein klar, dass er sie an einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt verändern müssen würde. 
Er ist nicht allwissend/allmächtig und entspricht nicht der allgemein gültigen Definition von "Gott".



umbraadeus schrieb:


> ..frieden,keine hungersnot etc. aber wie soll er das machen wenns ihn niht gibt??=)



Gottes Entscheidungen beruhen, wenn er existiert, auf Parametern die Menschen nicht kennen, damit liegen seine Handlungsabsichten außerhalb der größtmöglichen Grenze menschlicher Erkenntnis. Gottes Taten erscheinen dem Menschen durch dessen Unwissen unlogisch. 



umbraadeus schrieb:


> zu dem gibts noch ein prob mit der bibel..laut bibel warden adam und efa die ersten menschen.
> also wir stammen von den 2 ab..so sind wir brüder und schwestern



Ich wüsste nicht, dass wir beide die selben Eltern hätten. Selbst wenn alle Menschen von zwei Menschen abstammen ist dieses Problem in heutiger Zeit nicht mehr aktuell. 



umbraadeus schrieb:


> ..doch geschwisterliebe ist laut
> gesätz veboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnte man die ersten Generationen der Menschen nicht als eine Ausnahme betrachten? (Und die Generationen Noahs auch?)

Könnte die Abstammung der Menschen von zwei Ursprungs-Menschen nicht nur bildlich gemeint sind? (Man muss kein Kreationist sein um religös zu sein...)


----------



## Eaglewdw (27. April 2008)

wer sich mal die mühe machen will, des auf sich wirken zu lassen: is echt gut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQTALEIMRKY


----------



## lollercoaster (27. April 2008)

Eaglewdw schrieb:


> wer sich mal die mühe machen will, des auf sich wirken zu lassen: is echt gut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQTALEIMRKY


Ich finde das vid voll erbärmlich und schlecht argumentiert -.-
Z.B. ist das UNiversum auch mal aus dem "nichts" entstanden, aber das geht ja nicht wie er es gesagt hat oder es war laut dem schon immer da, was aber auch wieder nicht geht weil das ja wiederum unlogisch wäre, hat er ja selber gesagt. 
Das war jetzt mal bloß dazu.

So jetzt zum Thema. Stell dir mal vor es gäb keine christliche Kirche....
, dann gäbe es beispielsweise das Altersheim  bei mir im Dorf nicht mehr, die ganze Hilfe für Bedürftige gäbe es nicht mehr, es gäbe kaum noch Jugendeinrichtungen und und und....
Und der Staat hätte nie und nimmer das Geld das alles zu ersetzen, von daher tut die Kirche nur Gutes oder haben die schon einmal versucht dich auszurauben?
Du glaubst garnicht bei wie vielen Einrichtungen die Kirche etwas mitfinanziert, ohne Kirche wären wir wahrscheinlich nicht soweit voran in Deutschland wie wir es momentan sind.


----------



## Chrissian (27. April 2008)

Natürlich gibt es Gott.

Ich wurde halt so erzogen,dass es ihn gbt,und glaube deswegen daran.
Aber es ist ja so,dass man an Gott glaubt,wenn man Hoffnung braucht.Wenn jemand stirbt,will man nicht,dass man ihn nie wiedersieht,und so kommen manche zu Gott.

Ich persönlich halt auch 0 von Religion und Kirche,den ganzen Mist braucht man nicht,ich glaube an Gott,und nicht an Kirche oder die Bibel oder sonstwas


----------



## Dargun (27. April 2008)

nee also an gott glaub ich schon ewig net mehr ^^.es gibt soetwas wie himmel und hölle nicht. und wenn man stirbt ists halt zuende....wer an ihn glauben mag,jeder hat nen anderen glauben!


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> , dann gäbe es beispielsweise das Altersheim  bei mir im Dorf nicht mehr, die ganze Hilfe für Bedürftige gäbe es nicht mehr, es gäbe kaum noch Jugendeinrichtungen und und und....



Wäre es nicht ökonomischer und sogar sozialer, wenn man nicht die Kirchensteuer zahlen würde sondern sein Geld gleich in einen Fond für soziale Zwecke stecken würde? Dann würde man auch nicht die Pfarrer, die Instandhaltung der Kirchen etc. bezahlen.


----------



## Rayon (27. April 2008)

Ich glaub' auch nicht an Gott und komme gut durch. So what. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. April 2008)

mir is gerade eine frage gekommen:

sie richtet sich grundsätzlich an jeden, aber insbesondere an jene die an nicht glauben können/wollen
euch ist es wahrscheinlich deutlich bewusster als anderen dass es eine reelle chance gibt, dass nach dem physischen tod es aus ist...komplett...
was ist aber eure reaktion da drauf?
nutzt ihr euer leben sinnvoll? fühlt ihr euch lebendig? genießt ihr das leben und all seine schönen facetten?
oder fahrt ihr die "orsch-oder-goda" schiene und gebt euch die kante weil es ja eh alles wurscht ist?

das würde mich interessieren wie ihr das empfindet
lg


----------



## mofsens (27. April 2008)

wayne, im abstuerzenden flugzeug betet jeder atheist. 
gruessle


----------



## Rayon (27. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> sie richtet sich grundsätzlich an jeden, aber insbesondere an jene die an nicht glauben können/wollen
> euch ist es wahrscheinlich deutlich bewusster als anderen dass es eine reelle chance gibt, dass nach dem physischen tod es aus ist...komplett...
> was ist aber eure reaktion da drauf?
> nutzt ihr euer leben sinnvoll? fühlt ihr euch lebendig? genießt ihr das leben und all seine schönen facetten?
> oder fahrt ihr die "orsch-oder-goda" schiene und gebt euch die kante weil es ja eh alles wurscht ist?



Ich leb' im hier und heute, mach mir über sowas keine Gedanken. Bin generell der Typ der sich nicht hängen lässt - hab mein ganzes Leben noch vor mir, wieso sollt' ich mich also bereits nun frusten lassen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (27. April 2008)

* Es gibt ihn Wohl lol*


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. April 2008)

LoD schrieb:


> Ich leb' im hier und heute, mach mir über sowas keine Gedanken. Bin generell der Typ der sich nicht hängen lässt - hab mein ganzes Leben noch vor mir, wieso sollt' ich mich also bereits nun frusten lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich find das is ne super einstellung^^

aber um die diskussion bissl weiterzuführen...
gerade dann muss man sich ja auch, realisitsch betrachtet, im klaren sein, dass das leben jederzeit aus sein kann von "ein ganzes leben vor mir" kann man da ja nicht pauschal reden
das soll jetzt keinen lebensverdruss fördern, im gegenteil...inwiefern macht ihr euch bewusst dass es auch mal nicht nach plan laufen kann und man daher die gegebene zeit noch effektiver nutzen sollte?

lg


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> gerade dann muss man sich ja auch, realisitsch betrachtet, im klaren sein, dass das leben jederzeit aus sein kann von "ein ganzes leben vor mir" kann man da ja nicht pauschal reden



Es ist kein Argument für Gott zu sagen, es wäre besser für mein Lebensgefühl, wenn er existieren würde.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> das soll jetzt keinen lebensverdruss fördern, im gegenteil...inwiefern macht ihr euch bewusst dass es auch mal nicht nach plan laufen kann und man daher die gegebene zeit noch effektiver nutzen sollte?
> 
> lg



So wie es Blizzard sagt, denke auch ich: It's done, when it's done.

Heißt bei mir so viel, dass, wenn es vorbei ist, ist es vorbei. Ich mache mir da keine Gedanken drüber. Und wenn ich irgendwann mal unheilbar krank bin und nur ein paar Monate habe, dann denke ich vielleicht drüber nach mit wem ich die restliche Zeit verbringe, aber bestimmt nicht mit "Gott".

Wenn man tot ist, verfault man, nichts anderes.



> wayne, im abstuerzenden flugzeug betet jeder atheist.
> gruessle



Bestimmt nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es ist kein Argument für Gott zu sagen, es wäre besser für mein Lebensgefühl, wenn er existieren würde.



nein du interpretierst da mein zitat vll etwas falsch
ich spreche sogar fast in eurem sinn, dass, wenn man nicht an gott glaubt, man eigentlich ein intensiveres lebensgefühl haben müsste da einem bewusst ist, dass es enden wird und man somit die zeit sinnvoll nützen sollte und die dinge vll als schöner wahrnimmt als vorher

und ja, ein argument ist es keines, da hast du durchaus recht

wie gesagt die fragen von oben sollen nur zur diskussion dienen
inwiefern ihr gott ablehnt, oder es euch mit dem gedanken unheimlich ist, ist mir dahingehend egal - ich weiß es ja auch nicht mit sicherheit ^^

lg


----------



## Destilatus (27. April 2008)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1338572241371195960

Ich weis das es keinen Gott gibt.


----------



## Guibärchen (28. April 2008)

wenn ihr wirklich wissen wolt ob es gott gibt... wartet bis ihr sterbt : /


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> wenn ihr wirklich wissen wolt ob es gott gibt... wartet bis ihr sterbt : /



Wieso warten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzu (28. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> du tust auch so als wäre hier ein facshistisches system am werk, dass die kinder systematisch gleichschaltet oder? lol^^]


Du wirst lachen, es ist tatsächlich ein System am Werk, dass den einzig wahren Glauben propagiert. Allerdings ist die Geschichte nicht faschistisch, sondern christlich. 
Und ob das Christentum nun die Basis aller Weisheit ist, dass sollten am besten nicht die Christen beurteilen. 



> das problem heute ist, dass es so wenige gläubige menschen gibt, dass hauptsächlich nur mehr die fanatiker auffallen die ihre kinder zu hause erziehen weil sie in der schule ja mit satan in berührung kommen könnten :/


Ich halte den Mangel an gläubigen Menschen keinesfalls für einen Makel. In einer Bevölkerung, in der jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann, was er möchte oder nicht ist der Entscheid gegen einen organisierten Glauben legitim. 



> aber ein offener und ernster dialog über religion sollte durchaus platz in den familien haben - religiöse afuklärung sollte genauso wie sexuelle aufklärung stattfinden
> kinder sollten zumindest wissen was religion ist, welche religionen es gibt und welche ideen dahinter stecken


 Da simme ich dir zu 100% zu. Allerdings sollte der Umgang mit Religion frei sein. 



> mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass religionen ein kulturgut sind
> religionen sind nicht nur dass was ein paar priester erzählen oder was ein paar selbstmordattentäter tun, religion(en), in ihrer essenz, ist liebe und wer etwas anderes behauptet hat nur noch nie liebe erfahren


Das sehe ich nicht ganz so rosig. Religionen sind in erster Linie Herrschaftsinstrumente. Sie sind in organisierter Form dogmatisch, unhinterfragbar (gesellschaftlich) und unflexibel. Und jeder mensch der ein minimum an Hirn hat ist gut beraten, zwischen religiösem Glauben und menschlich religiöser Machtsicherung zu unterscheiden. 



> wie gesgt, ich bin für den dialog über religionen
> denn wenn man etwas nicht mag, dann sollte man schon darüber bescheid wissen - und etwas nicht ablehnen nur weil die schulmesse langweilig ist
> oder anders gesagt: wer etwas ablehnt ohne über details bescheid zu wissen, der sollte sich nicht zum persönlichen feldzug rüsten um anderen dieses etwas madig zu machen



Denke über folgendes nach: 
In kleinen Gemeinschaften organisiert Religion sehr vieles. 
Z.B. mögen alle erstmal den Türken nich, der den Kiosk an der Ecke eröffnet.
Aber alle gucken weg wenn der in der Gemeinde tätige Pappi mal Lust auf Töchterchen hat.
Is ja auch klar, kann ja nich sein, dass sowas passiert.  



salut
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Foertel (28. April 2008)

Schaut mal nem Menschen den ihr liebt gaaanz tief in die Augen und ihr werdet von selber zu der Erkentniss kommen das so etwas nicht aus dem Nichts entstanden sein kann...


----------



## Mitzu (28. April 2008)

sry, doppelpost


----------



## Mitzu (28. April 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Schaut mal nem Menschen den ihr liebt gaaanz tief in die Augen und ihr werdet von selber zu der Erkentniss kommen das so etwas nicht aus dem Nichts entstanden sein kann...



Aha, und welcher religion hat der Gott angehört, der deine Frau gebaut hat?


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. April 2008)

gott gehört keiner religion an o_O

wie strange wär das denn


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1338572241371195960



Guter Film, allerdings irgendwie.....gruselig.


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

Es gibt einen Gott. Der Gott der für das unbegreifbare steht. Er ist der Gott der Liebe der seinen SOhn für uns geopfert hat. Er ist kein Gott der Kondome und Abtreibungen verbietet, nein er hat uns die Erde selbst überlassen, deswegen ist auch nicht Gott Schuld an Hochwasser, Explosionen und Hunger in der 3. Welt...Nein, dass sind wir.
Ich glaube an ihn, da ich weiss das er uns alle liebt und auf uns wartet.
Ihm ist egal was wir glauben...


----------



## Foertel (28. April 2008)

*zificult zustimmt*

Und Mitzu, man sollte die Grenzen seines beschränkten Horizonts überschreiten bevor man hier diskutiert, Gott gehört keiner Religion an, Gott ist Gott, es gibt nur einen, doch es ist egal ob man ihn aus islamische, christliche oder jüdische Art anbetet, im Endeffekt ist es immer DER Gott der angebetet wird, die Menschen verstehen bloß wie du oft nicht das wir im Endeffekt alle an das gleiche Glauben, die unterschiedlichen Religionen diesen Gott aber unterschiedlich auslegen und unterschiedlich kennen.

Ich finde es logisch das man im islamischen Bereich anders über Gott denkt als im europäischen, schließlich tut Gott nicht in beiden Bereichen das selbe und er erklärt uns sicher auch nicht wo er nun genau was bewirkt hat.


----------



## Siu (28. April 2008)

> Schaut mal nem Menschen den ihr liebt gaaanz tief in die Augen und ihr werdet von selber zu der Erkentniss kommen das so etwas nicht aus dem Nichts entstanden sein kann...



Stimmt. Aus dem "Nichts" entsteht garantiert kein Lebewesen. Hast du schon einmal etwas von Geschlechtsakt gehört? Wo Mann und Frau Sex haben und dabei Erbmaterial austauschen und Chromosome neu kombiniert werden um nach 9 Monaten dann ein Kind zu haben? So entstand zumindestens meine Freundin und meine Eltern und Ich und ihr alle.
Edam und Eva... ich kann niemandem austreiben, dass es so etwas gab. Es gibt christlich religiöse Menschen, die an so etwas glauben und auch fest davon überzeugt sind und es gibt Menschen, die eher an der Urknalltheorie festhalten und der Entstehung aus Leben durch Baktieren/Mikroorgansimen. Dazu gehöre ich.

Es wurde weiter vorne schon gesagt, dass jeder Mensch glaubt - und in dem Falle ist es relativ egal an was derjenige glaubt.

Foertel, ich frage mich was dir das Recht gibt andere mit "beschränkten Horizont" hinzustellen, weil sie anders über die Sache denken. Bei Gott gibt es kein richtig und kein falsch. Woher weißt du bitte, dass Gott keiner Religion angehört und das es nur DEN einen Gott gibt. Wir haben keine Beweise, weder für seine Existenz noch über sein Wesen. Vielleicht ist es auch eine Göttin. Aber das ist scheinbar das typische Kinderbild was einem eingetrichtert wird. Gott ist ein Mann und er hat einen langen weißen Bart. Da finde ich den Film "Dogma" sehr cool als auf einmal der mächtige Gott daher kommt, der total verspielt ist und, hey, weiblich ist.

Sobald also etwas "unbegreifbar" ist, steckt Gott dahinter? Verstehe. Kann es nicht einfach sein, dass wir durch unsere Erkenntnisse in der Wissenschaft einfach noch nicht soweit sind? Oder was stellst du dir konkret unter "unbegreifbar" vor? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Gott. Der Gott der für das unbegreifbare steht. Er ist der Gott der Liebe der seinen SOhn für uns geopfert hat.



Mich wundert es immer wieder warum ein übermenschliche Entität so menschliche ist. Sie hat einen Sohn und "opfert" ihn, warum nicht "einfacher"? 



zificult schrieb:


> Er ist kein Gott der Kondome und Abtreibungen verbietet, nein er hat uns die Erde selbst überlassen, deswegen ist auch nicht Gott Schuld an Hochwasser, Explosionen und Hunger in der 3. Welt...Nein, dass sind wir.



Es gibt von Menschen verursachte Naturkatastrophen, aber es gibt auch genug für die die Menschen nicht verursacht haben (Vulkanausbrüche etc.). Wenn Gott uns alle "liebt" (auch das finde ich wieder extrem menschlich), warum verhindert es das nicht?



zificult schrieb:


> Ich glaube an ihn, da ich weiss das er uns alle liebt und auf uns wartet.



Wenn du das so sicher "weißt", dann kannst du das doch sicher irgendwie belegen, oder? Aber vielleicht gehen unsere Definitionen was "Wissen" ist und was nicht einfach weit auseinander ... 



zificult schrieb:


> Ihm ist egal was wir glauben...



Ok super, dann muss ich wenigstens keine Angst haben "bestraft" zu werden.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Schaut mal nem Menschen den ihr liebt gaaanz tief in die Augen und ihr werdet von selber zu der Erkentniss kommen das so etwas nicht aus dem Nichts entstanden sein kann...



Liebe ist ein Gefühlszustand der durch spezielle Hormone ausgelöst wird, die dann ausgeschüttet werden, wenn man Menschen trifft die eine unterschiedliche Immunstruktur haben als man selbst (das evolutionär von Vorteil). Außerdem gibt es noch sogenannte "Treuehormone", die dafür sorgen das wir beim selben Partner bleiben. All das "hilft" uns unsere "Lebensziele" zu verwirklichen: Sex und Leben.


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

danke fürs zustimmen Leute, aber darüber hier zu diskutieren is eig auch falsch...soll doch jeder das glauben was er meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(täten wir das nich würden Kriege entstehen xD)


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

Das ist ja gerade das interessante an der ganzen Geschichte. Man versucht wissenschaftlich an eine Geisteshaltung heranzugehen. Dabei impliziert doch gerade das Nomen Glauben, das vertrauensvolle Nichtwissen in eine Sache und in diesem Falle, das Vertrauen in einen Gott, der sich mir bis heute zwar noch nicht zu erkennen gegeben hat von dem ich aber trotzdem glaube, dass es ihn gibt. 

Ich kann es nicht beweisen, mir kann es aber auch niemand widerlegen und im Zweifel für die Angeklagten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht beweisen, mir kann es aber auch niemand widerlegen und im Zweifel für die Angeklagten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wer ist der Angklagte? Die Kritiker oder die Kirche?


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und wer ist der Angklagte? Die Kritiker oder die Kirche?



Gott bzw. seine Existenz. Glauben hat für mich nur in zweiter Linie etwas mit der Kirche zu tun. Ich bezahle zwar fleißig meine Kirchensteuer, war das letzte Mal aber in der vierten Klasse bei einem Gottesdienst (Hochzeiten von Bekannten und Freuden ausgeklammert). Ich will nur für mich wissen, dass wenn ich einmal das Bedürfnis habe in einer Kirche Trost und Rückhalt zu finden, dass dann auch noch eine da ist, in die ich gehen kann.

Wenn man sich im Bezug auf Kirchen und Glauben auf nichts einigen kann, dann zumindest auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, nämlich das Glaube grenzenübergreifend Menschen im harmonischen Dialog zueinander führen "kann".


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gott bzw. seine Existenz. Glauben hat für mich nur in zweiter Linie etwas mit der Kirche zu tun. Ich bezahle zwar fleißig meine Kirchensteuer, war das letzte Mal aber in der vierten Klasse bei einem Gottesdienst (Hochzeiten von Bekannten und Freuden ausgeklammert).



Und genau das ist mein Problem. Die Kirche macht es sich zum Nutzen, dass viele Menchen etwas brauchen, dass ihnen Halt und Kraft gibt. Die Kirchensteuer ist der beste Beweis dafür.

Wenn die Menschen schon etwas Glauben, sollte man ihnen nicht noch für ihre Dummheit das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.

Ist genauso wie mit diesen "Wahrsagern". Leute die das glauben gehen dort hin und werden abgezockt.

Reines Profitspiel das sich die letzten Jahrtausende perfektioniert hat.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und genau das ist mein Problem. Die Kirche macht es sich zum Nutzen, dass viele Menchen etwas brauchen, dass ihnen Halt und Kraft gibt. Die Kirchensteuer ist der beste Beweis dafür.
> 
> Wenn die Menschen schon etwas Glauben, sollte man ihnen nicht noch für ihre Dummheit das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2008)

_Wenn_ es ein Gott geben würde, dann würde kein Mensch auf der Welt bestraft sein vom Anfang an seiner Geburt. Es gibt zu viele Leute die mit Krankheiten oder Missgestaltungen aufwachsen...da fragt man sich wieso, man dann als so ein Mensch dieser Art bestraft worden ist.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht beweisen, mir kann es aber auch niemand widerlegen und im Zweifel für die Angeklagten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so wie jede noch so absurde Behauptung, die von Menschen aufgestellt werden kann. Ist es also sinnvoll an jeden Mist zu glauben, den man hört? 

Wenn du mir nicht glaubst: Beweise mir, dass die Afrikaner nicht vom Saturn kommen!


----------



## LMay (28. April 2008)

Ähm...erst einmal ist Kirchensteuer niemals ein Zwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du, "VölligBuffeD" den Glauben als Dummheit bezeichnest, bist du derjenige der mir leid tut.
Natürlich gibt es in Religionen profitgeile Leute, natürlich werden wegen dem Glauben Kriege geführt und das auch schon seit Jahrtausenden...

Aber dort gibt es einen Unterschied: Für die einen ist Glauben=Macht, für die wirklich Gläubigen ist der Glaube Halt, Kultur und Weisheit. U.v.m.

Das Christentum als Beispiel setzt sich dafür ein, Verständnis zu schaffen, die Menschen zum Nachdenken zu bringen, wie die meisten anderen Religionen auch.

Ich selbst glaube an das Große und Ganze, nicht an etwas Einzelnes. Dennoch finde ich es schön, wenn Menschen sich religiös engagieren und daran glauben.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Genau so wie jede noch so absurde Behauptung, die von Menschen aufgestellt werden kann. Ist es also sinnvoll an jeden Mist zu glauben, den man hört?
> 
> Wenn du mir nicht glaubst: Beweise mir, dass die Afrikaner nicht vom Saturn kommen!



Der Biologieunterricht ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich denke das könnte ich wohl hinbekommen. 

Gegenfrage: Ist es denn sinnvoller jeden "Mist" (fürchterliches Wort in einer angeblich wertefreien Diskussion) anzuzweifeln, nur weil man ihn nicht beweisen kann, sondern soviel Mut aufbringen müßte, um in diesen unbestätigten Sachverhalt zu vertrauen, für den es eben keine Beweise gibt? 
Ich sehe da in erster Linie die ureigenste Furcht des Menschen vor dem Unbekannten. Viele Menschen schaffen es ja nicht einmal ihrem Parter zu vertrauen und zu glauben, wie sollen sie es da erst bei Gott schaffen?

Edit:
Und wo es LMay gerade anspricht. Es ist mal wieder schön zu sehen, dass in einer Diskussion um Gott und Glauben, die Contra Seite wesentlicher schneller einen schärferen Ton anschlägt und von Dummheit und Mist redet. Ziemlich unchristlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Ähm...erst einmal ist Kirchensteuer niemals ein Zwang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Die Kirchensteuer ist eine Steuer, die Religionsgemeinschaften von ihren Mitgliedern zur Finanzierung der Ausgaben der Gemeinschaft erheben. In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wird die Kirchenlohnsteuer von den Finanzämtern der jeweiligen Bundesländer eingezogen, die dafür eine Aufwandsentschädigung einbehalten.
> 
> Nach Artikel 140 des Grundgesetzes in Verbindung mit Artikel 137 der Weimarer Verfassung sind diejenigen Religions- und Weltanschauungsgemeinschaften, die eine Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts sind, berechtigt, Steuern zu erheben.
> 
> ...





> _Rechtsgrundlagen für die Erhebung von Steuern der Religions- und Weltanschauungsgemeinschaften_
> 
> Zu den rechtlichen Voraussetzungen der Erhebung von Steuern für Religions- und Weltanschauungsgemeinschaften zählen:
> 
> ...



Wer hätte das gedacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



LMay schrieb:


> Und wenn du, "VölligBuffeD" den Glauben als Dummheit bezeichnest, bist du derjenige der mir leid tut.
> Natürlich gibt es in Religionen profitgeile Leute, natürlich werden wegen dem Glauben Kriege geführt und das auch schon seit Jahrtausenden...



Tja, Glaube heißt Glaube, weil man daran glaubt. Sonst würde es Wissen heißen. Und wenn ich es als Dummheit bezeichne, dann deshalb, weil ich die Menschen für dumm/leichtgläubig halte.



LMay schrieb:


> Aber dort gibt es einen Unterschied: Für die einen ist Glauben=Macht, für die wirklich Gläubigen ist der Glaube Halt, Kultur und Weisheit. U.v.m.



Glaube hat deshalb begonnen, weil sich die Menschen früher viele Dinge nicht erklären konnten. Jetzt wo die Wissenschaft immer weiter kommt, gerät der Glaube in eine Enge. Einer der wenigen Gründe, warum sich der Glaube heute noch hält, ist dieser, das Menschen dazu erzogen wurden, daran zu glauben. Ich durfte mich frei enttscheiden und siehe, oh Wunder (Dieses Wort benutze ich nur Sprichwörtlich, da ich nicht an Wunder glaube), ich habe mich für die Realität entschieden.



LMay schrieb:


> Das Christentum als Beispiel setzt sich dafür ein, Verständnis zu schaffen, die Menschen zum Nachdenken zu bringen, wie die meisten anderen Religionen auch.



Damit habe ich keine Probleme, aber das ginge auch ohne Religionen. Da wären wir wieder bei der Profitgeilheit.



LMay schrieb:


> Ich selbst glaube an das Große und Ganze, nicht an etwas Einzelnes. Dennoch finde ich es schön, wenn Menschen sich religiös engagieren und daran glauben.



Du findest es schön, ich halte es für blinde Dummheit.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

@VölligBuffed
Und wo steht in den ganzen Paragraphen, dass die Taufe Pflicht für jeden Bundesbürger ist?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @VölligBuffed
> Und wo steht in den ganzen Paragraphen, dass die Taufe Pflicht für jeden Bundesbürger ist?



Nirgends, aber wie oft werden Kinder getauft und zu dieser Religion erzogen? Ist EXAKT das gleiche, nur dass das Kind nicht merkt, was passiert. 

So denkt das Kind dann irgendwann, das es ja ganz normal ist und bezahlt immer und immer weiter.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Biologieunterricht ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich denke das könnte ich wohl hinbekommen.



Wenn ich meine These immer um weitere Details erweitere kann ich jede Behauptung aufrecht erhalten. Deshalb gibt es Ockhams Rasiermesser. Von vielen Theorien ist die einfachste zu wählen. 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Ist es denn sinnvoller jeden "Mist" (fürchterliches Wort in einer angeblich wertefreien Diskussion) anzuzweifeln, nur weil man ihn nicht beweisen kann, sondern soviel Mut aufbringen müßte, um in diesen unbestätigten Sachverhalt zu vertrauen, für den es eben keine Beweise gibt?



Es ist mutig an etwas Unbewiesenes zu glauben? Es ist also mutig, wenn ich glaube, dass alle Afrikaner vom Saturn kommen. 

Seit wann ist diese Diskussion "wertfrei"? 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich sehe da in erster Linie die ureigenste Furcht des Menschen vor dem Unbekannten. Viele Menschen schaffen es ja nicht einmal ihrem Parter zu vertrauen und zu glauben, wie sollen sie es da erst bei Gott schaffen?



Ich verstehe ich nicht ganz was du damit sagen willst das es schwer ist Gott zu vertrauen. Ja es ist schwer, aber was soll uns das jetzt sagen?


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nirgends, aber wie oft werden Kinder getauft und zu dieser Religion erzogen? Ist EXAKT das gleiche, nur dass das Kind nicht merkt, was passiert.
> 
> So denkt das Kind dann irgendwann, das es ja ganz normal ist und bezahlt immer und immer weiter.



1.) Und wie oft ist das die "Schuld" der Kirche? 
2.) Das Kind erklärt mit der Taufe nicht seine Zugehörigkeit zur Kirche, die Eltern sprechen für das Kind und geloben es christlich zu erziehen.
3.) Erst mit der Firmung / Konfirmation bestätigt das Kind dieses Versprechen durch ein Bekenntnis zu Gott. (kein Muss)
4.) Jeder Erwachsene sollte wissen, welche Rechte und Pflichten er hat. 
5.) Wenn du dich beschwerst, dass die Eltern ihre Kinder taufen und die dann irgendwann Kirchensteuer zahlen, dann packst du das Problem aber am falschen Ende an. 
6.) Da "Glauben" für dich beschriebenermaßen mit Dummheit gleichzusetzen ist, stimme ich in diesem Fall zu und sage, wer glaubt, dass Kirchensteuer zahlen normal und verpflichtend ist, der ist wirklich ein ausgemachter Hornochse.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Seit wann ist diese Diskussion "wertfrei"?
> Ich verstehe ich nicht ganz was du damit sagen willst das es schwer ist Gott zu vertrauen. Ja es ist schwer, aber was soll uns das jetzt sagen?



Ich denke, damit meinte er, dass sich Menschen immer alles erklären wollen. Dass hat früher mit Vulkanausbrüchen und Erdbeben angefangen. Da hat man einfach Götter dafür eingesetzt, denen man dann gehuldigt hat, um vor ihnen sicher zu sein.

Die Angst (Nicht nur die Angst) vor dem Unbekannten treibt Menschen in den Glauben.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1.) Und wie oft ist das die "Schuld" der Kirche?
> 2.) Das Kind erklärt mit der Taufe nicht seine Zugehörigkeit zur Kirche, die Eltern sprechen für das Kind und geloben es christlich zu erziehen.
> 3.) Erst mit der Firmung / Konfirmation bestätigt das Kind dieses Versprechen durch ein Bekenntnis zu Gott. (kein Muss)
> 4.) Jeder Erwachsene sollte wissen, welche Rechte und Pflichten er hat.
> ...



1.) Immer, da sie unmündige Kinder, die nicht verstehe was Glaube ist taufen. 
2.) Ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass mich meine Eltern nicht haben taufen lassen und ich selbst entscheiden konnte, ob ich mich irgendeiner Religion anschließen will. Außerdem ist die Floskel "christlich erziehen" sehr ungenau definiert, denn der Einfluss christlicher Werte auf unsere europäische Kultur kann auch ich nicht leugnen. In einer gewissen Weise wird also jedes Kind "christlich" erzogen. 
3.) Ich kenne einige Paare und Ortschaften in denen das für die Kinder ein Muss ist. 
4.) Ja. 
6.) Ich setzte Glaube gleich mit:

- Dummheit
- Ignoranz
- Leugnen von Tatsachen
- Unterstützung von Terroristen (siehe Dawkin) 
- Schwäche


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1.) Und wie oft ist das die "Schuld" der Kirche?



Hmm, wer kam wohl auf die Idee, Kinder zu taufen?



Noxiel schrieb:


> 2.) Das Kind erklärt mit der Taufe nicht seine Zugehörigkeit zur Kirche, die Eltern sprechen für das Kind und geloben es christlich zu erziehen.



EXAKT DAS. Die Eltern, die ebenso so erzogen wurden, entscheiden für das Kind. Das Kind hat hierbei keine Entscheidungsgewalt. Zumal es noch zu jung ist.



Noxiel schrieb:


> 3.) Erst mit der Firmung / Konfirmation bestätigt das Kind dieses Versprechen durch ein Bekenntnis zu Gott. (kein Muss)





> In den deutschen Landeskirchen findet die Konfirmation üblicherweise im Alter von *14 Jahren* statt. Das Konfirmationsalter wird dabei davon bestimmt, dass Jugendliche mit Vollendung des *14. Lebensjahres* das Alter ihrer Religionsmündigkeit erreicht haben und nun selbst über ihre Zugehörigkeit zu einer Religionsgemeinschaft entscheiden und bestimmen können.



So... und welches Kind kann schon mit 14 beurteilen, was wahr ist, zumal dieses Kind eben wie oben angesprochen so erzogen wurde. Es hatte nie eine andere Wahl.



Noxiel schrieb:


> 4.) Jeder Erwachsene sollte wissen, welche Rechte und Pflichten er hat.



Das muss ich so unterstreichen. Allerdings setze ich den Glauben einfach mal eine Metapher auf:

Glaube ist wie ein Virus, der sich durch die Generationen frisst und nur durch ein Gegenmittel aufgehalten werden kann. Die Abwendung von Gott und das Erkennen der Wahrheit.



Noxiel schrieb:


> 5.) Wenn du dich beschwerst, dass die Eltern ihre Kinder taufen und die dann irgendwann Kirchensteuer zahlen, dann packst du das Problem aber am falschen Ende an.



Wieso? Das Problem beginnt mit der Taufe. Das Kind darf nicht entscheiden, ob die Brühe auf seinen Kopf soll. Das Kind wird dann so erzogen, wie es die jeweilige Kirche für richtig erhält. 



Noxiel schrieb:


> 6.) Da "Glauben" für dich beschriebenermaßen mit Dummheit gleichzusetzen ist, stimme ich in diesem Fall zu und sage, wer glaubt, dass Kirchensteuer zahlen normal und verpflichtend ist, der ist wirklich ein ausgemachter Hornochse.



Nicht "normal und verpflichtend" wie du es wahrscheinlich denkst. Ich denke, durch den Aufzwang der Eltern wird es zur Pflicht. Wobei hier Pflicht nicht so verstanden werden kann, wie es im Duden steht, sondern als ein anderes Wort für "nicht wissend, was dadurch feststeht".

Für mich ist die Taufe und die daraus folgende Erziehung ein GlaubensAUFZWANG.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. April 2008)

jetzt fängt das ganze schon wieder an -_-

haben wir uns nicht schon auf seite 4 darauf geeinigt dass keiner die absolute wahrheit kennt, aber jede seite ihre festen standpunkte hat die sie verbissten vertritt?

eben genau das tut sich hier wieder auf, wird sich über weitere 5 seiten erstrecken, bis der thread wieder für 3 wochen verschwindet und dann wieder von jemandem ausgegraben wird...

es ist bewiesen dass:
1) keiner einen wissenschaftlichen beweis für gott vorbringen kann
2) keiner einen wissenschaftlichen beweis gegen gott vorbringen kann

denn zu sagen "ich glaube an gott" oder "es gibt keinen gott" ist einfach zu wenig
und zu sagen "wenn es einen gott gäbe, dann gäbe es keine kriege" - ja vll is es aber auch ein böser gott?
denkt nicht so eingleisig und führt wenigstens eine diskussion mit neuen argumenten und nicht mit dem selben aufgewärmten zeug wie vor zig seiten :/


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> 1) keiner einen wissenschaftlichen beweis für gott vorbringen kann
> 2) keiner einen wissenschaftlichen beweis gegen gott vorbringen kann



Kein Beweis für etwas = Es ist dumm daran zu glauben. 

Sehr nett zu lesen: 

_„Wenn ich behaupten würde, dass es zwischen Erde und Mars eine Teekanne aus Porzellan gäbe, welche auf einer elliptischen Bahn um die Sonne kreise, so könnte niemand meine Behauptung widerlegen, vorausgesetzt, ich würde vorsichtshalber hinzufügen, dass diese Kanne zu klein sei, um selbst von unseren leistungsfähigsten Teleskopen entdeckt werden zu können. Aber wenn ich nun weiterhin auf dem Standpunkt beharrte, meine unwiderlegbare Behauptung zu bezweifeln sei eine unerträgliche Anmaßung menschlicher Vernunft, dann könnte man zu Recht meinen, ich würde Unsinn erzählen. Wenn jedoch in antiken Büchern die Existenz einer solchen Teekanne bekräftigt würde, dies jeden Sonntag als heilige Wahrheit gelehrt und in die Köpfe der Kinder in der Schule eingeimpft würde, dann würde das Anzweifeln ihrer Existenz zu einem Zeichen von Exzentrizität werden. Es würde dem Zweifler, in einem aufgeklärten Zeitalter, die Aufmerksamkeit eines Psychiaters oder, in einem früheren Zeitalter, die Aufmerksamkeit eines Inquisitors einbringen.“_  Bertrand Russell

Und dazu von Richard Dawkin: 
_
„Der Grund, wieso organisierte Religion offene Feindschaft verdient, ist, dass Religion, anders als der Glaube an Russells Teekanne, mächtig, einflussreich und steuerbefreit ist und systematisch an Kinder weitergegeben wird, die zu jung sind, sich dagegen zu wehren. Kinder sind nicht gezwungen, ihre prägenden Jahre damit zu verbringen, verrückte Bücher über Teekannen auswendig zu lernen. Staatlich subventionierte Schulen schließen keine Kinder vom Unterricht aus, deren Eltern das falsche Aussehen der Teekanne bevorzugen. Teekannen-Gläubige steinigen keine Teekannen-Ungläubigen, Teekannen-Renegaten, Teekannen-Ketzer und Teekannen-Lästerer zu Tode. Mütter warnen ihre Söhne nicht davor, Teekannen-Schicksen zu heiraten, deren Eltern an drei Teekannen statt an eine glauben. Leute, die ihre Milch zuerst einschenken, schießen nicht jenen, die den Tee zuerst einschenken, die Kniescheiben weg.“_


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Kein Beweis für etwas = Es ist dumm daran zu glauben.



die zitierten texte sind lustig zu lesen^^ danke fürs posten, war interessant

naja, aber wenn wir die "glauben ist dumm" thematik aufgreifen

wie oft in der geschichte haben insbesondere forscher eine vermutung gehabt, eine theorie an die sie fest geglaubt haben? sie konnten sie lange nicht beweisen, aber eines tages konnten sie es, obwohl sie vorher jeder für verrückt abgestempelt hat

und ja, wenn du wirklich mit ehrlichem herzen daran glaubst dass eine kanne zwischen erde und mars schwebt, dann mach dich auf die suche, vll liegst du mit deiner intuition richtig

wir können das ganze "glaube getue" aber auch abschaffen
dann verbannen wir die kirche, die religionen, aber auch das wort "glaube" aus unserem wortschatz, jeder, der etwas nicht zu 100% weiß, hält in zukunft den mund und es wird an nichts mehr geforscht was nicht schon im vorhinein zu 100% feststeht dass es exestiert oder möglich ist

klar, können wir so machen, ist eine kluge idee


und jetzt mal ehrlich: einen funken glauben, egal an was, kann jeder mensch gut brauchen - es muss keine religion sein, aber es wird immer etwas geben, eine idee, ein ziel, eine vision an die menschen glauben
und diese perspektive vom tisch kehren zu wollen weil man glaube kategorisch ablehnt... _das_ ist dumm


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

@ RubenPlinius

es ist bewiesen dass:
1) keiner einen wissenschaftlichen beweis für gott vorbringen kann
2) keiner einen wissenschaftlichen beweis gegen gott vorbringen kann

das ist so schon vollkommen korrekt von dir denn etwas was NICHT existiert kann man nicht widerlegen oder belegen. Weil es die Kleingeistige Vorstellung der Menschen ist die meinen das es ein höheres Wesen gibt das alles erschaffen hat usw. weil sie sich mit ihrem eigenen Verstand die dinge nicht erklären können wie z.b. warum die Mutter gestorben ist or what ever. Sie klammern sich dort an etwas wovon sie meinen das es dafür einen Grund gibt das Jemand das alles so geplant hat und das es richtig war. 

Es ist die Verzweiflung der Menschen die sie in die Arme der Kirche treibt. Und dort werden sie denn ausgenommen wie Gänse... z.b. damals die Ablassbriefe.

Das Heutzutage noch menschen in die Kirche rennen ist für mich schleierhaft. Was hat dies für einen Sinn? Was bringts mir an etwas zu glauben was nie existiert hat? 

Warum lassen sich Menschen eine Stunde lang mit Lügen volllullen und gehen dann mit einen Lächeln im gesicht wieder raus? Da komm ich mir manchmal vor als wenn ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt bin der vernüftig genug ist bei der Realität zu bleiben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> klar, können wir so machen, ist eine kluge idee
> und jetzt mal ehrlich: einen funken glauben, egal an was, kann jeder mensch gut brauchen - es muss keine religion sein, aber es wird immer etwas geben, eine idee, ein ziel, eine vision an die menschen glauben
> und diese perspektive vom tisch kehren zu wollen weil man glaube kategorisch ablehnt... _das_ ist dumm



Wir zielen hier an den Glaube an eine "höhere Macht" und nicht das Wort glauben im Zusammenhang mit Sätzen wie "Ich glaube, mein Nachbar kotzt sich gerade die Magenwände heraus." oder "Ich glaube, heute könnte ein scheiss Tag werden.".

Es geht um "Ich _glaube_ an Gott.".

Du verdrehst die Thematik ins Lächerliche.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine These immer um weitere Details erweitere kann ich jede Behauptung aufrecht erhalten. Deshalb gibt es Ockhams Rasiermesser. Von vielen Theorien ist die einfachste zu wählen.



Interessant, dass du es ansprichst. Ich ging bisher immer in der Annahme, dass Ockhams Skalpell ein Prinzip der wissenschaftlichen Methodik ist, das bei theoretischen Modellen angewandt wird. Eine Grundanahme, also ein Axiom wird in aller Regel von Ockhams Rasiermesser ausgenommen. Du gehst davon aus, es gibt keinen Gott, ich sage es gibt ihn, beides Axiome auf denen unsere Theorien ansetzen.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es ist mutig an etwas Unbewiesenes zu glauben? Es ist also mutig, wenn ich glaube, dass alle Afrikaner vom Saturn kommen.



Es bedarf Mut in einen Sachverhalt, und hier ist es die Existenz Gottes, zu vertrauen, für den es nach wissenschaftlicher Sicht keinen Beweis gibt. Ich weiß, dass sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht, weil es den Vorschriften der Logik und Grammatik entspricht, intern widerspruchsfrei sowie überprüfbar und es empirisch erwiesen ist. 
Ich glaube an Gott, weil die oben genannten Dinge nicht zu beweisen sind. 



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Seit wann ist diese Diskussion "wertfrei"?
> Ich verstehe ich nicht ganz was du damit sagen willst das es schwer ist Gott zu vertrauen. Ja es ist schwer, aber was soll uns das jetzt sagen?



Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass der Mensch allgemeinhin vor Dingen die er wissenschaftlich nicht erklären kann, ablehnend gegenüber steht und sie als unwahr oder unlogisch abtut. Dennoch in seine Überzeugung zu vertrauen bedarf Mut, denn ohne Beweise dafür oder dagegen, ist es alleine Glauben ohne Wissen. 



Incontemtio schrieb:


> 1.) Immer, da sie unmündige Kinder, die nicht verstehe was Glaube ist taufen.
> 2.) Ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass mich meine Eltern nicht haben taufen lassen und ich selbst entscheiden konnte, ob ich mich irgendeiner Religion anschließen will. Außerdem ist die Floskel "christlich erziehen" sehr ungenau definiert, denn der Einfluss christlicher Werte auf unsere europäische Kultur kann auch ich nicht leugnen. In einer gewissen Weise wird also jedes Kind "christlich" erzogen.
> 3.) Ich kenne einige Paare und Ortschaften in denen das für die Kinder ein Muss ist.
> 4.) Ja.
> ...




1) Nicht die Kirche tauft, das sind immernoch die Eltern. Und den Einwand, dass Eltern ihre Kinder aus Gewohnheit taufen, lasse ich nicht gelten, dafür pochen mir zuviele auf ihre selbstbestimmende Lebensweise. Tatsächlich sehe ich in der Taufe, den Wunsch der Eltern ihr Kind nach christlichen Ansichten zu erziehen und dies dadurch auszudrücken. Einen steuerlichen Vorteil haben sie durch die Taufe nämlich nicht.
3) Ich kenne einige Paare und Ortschaften in denen das für die Kinder kein Muss ist.
6) Ich setze Glaube gleich mit:

- Vertrauen
- Nächstenliebe
- Toleranz
- Mitgefühl
- Stärke

Welche Tatsachen der Glaube leugnet, müsstest du mir aber noch kurz erläutern.




VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> EXAKT DAS. Die Eltern, die ebenso so erzogen wurden, entscheiden für das Kind. Das Kind hat hierbei keine Entscheidungsgewalt. Zumal es noch zu jung ist.



Also sind für dich Menschen, in diesem Fall die Eltern, Idioten die stumpf das nachmachen, was andere vorgemacht haben.....okay. 




VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So... und welches Kind kann schon mit 14 beurteilen, was wahr ist, zumal dieses Kind eben wie oben angesprochen so erzogen wurde. Es hatte nie eine andere Wahl.
> Das muss ich so unterstreichen. Allerdings setze ich den Glauben einfach mal eine Metapher auf:
> 
> Glaube ist wie ein Virus, der sich durch die Generationen frisst und nur durch ein Gegenmittel aufgehalten werden kann. Die Abwendung von Gott und das Erkennen der Wahrheit.



Welcher Wahrheit denn? Und basiert Wahrheit nicht auf Fakten und Tatsachen, in sich bewiesenen Schlußfolgerungen? Bisher sind wir meines Wissens nicht über ein "unwahrscheinlich" hinausgekommen.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Taufe und die daraus folgende Erziehung ein GlaubensAUFZWANG.



Für mich nicht. 

Und RubenPlinius hat es schön auf den Punkt gebracht. Diese Diskussion kann immer fortgeführt werden, vermutlich solange bis irgendwann mal ein recht gescheiter Mann auf die Bühne tritt und sagt: "Es ist bewiesen, Gott existiert (nicht)" 

Bis dahin belächle ich mitleidig die Verfechter der Gott-ist-tot-Theorie und ernte von ihnen ungläubiges Kopfschütteln. Wir werden uns gegenseitig als verrückt und völlig weltfremd bezeichnen und unseres Weges gehen. Vielleicht einzig mit dem Unterschied, dass ich mir bei weitem keinen so großen Kopf mache, warum er oder jener nicht gläubig ist, als das es die Gegenseite bei mir tut. Glauben kann man nicht erzwingen, Wissen schon.

Einen habe ich doch noch:
_Die Frage, ob es einen Gott gibt, der es gut mit uns Menschen meint, der einen Plan und ein Ziel für unser Leben hat, der uns einmal zur Rechenschaft ziehen wird und dem wir uns schon in diesem Leben anvertrauen können, hat für das Leben der Menschen eine deutlich höhere Relevanz, vorausgesetzt, diese Frage wird zugelassen. Auch Fragen wie "Woher komme ich?" oder "Wohin gehe ich?" oder "Wozu lebe ich?" gehören zu diesem Bereich, dem sich der Glaubende öffnet. Betrachtet man die Ergebnisse jahrtausender langer Suche nach Antworten in Philosophie und Theologie, so fragt man sich, ob die Geisteswissenschaften jemals über die in sich widersprüchliche antike Feststellung "Ich weiß, daß ich nichts weiß." hinauskommen werden. Schon die Frage nach der Wahrheit entzieht sich hartnäckig dem kognitiven Zugriff:

Ich will die Wahrheit wissen und nicht irgend einen Müll glauben, deshalb zweifle ich alles an. Also: Angenommen ich zweifle alles an. Dann weiß ich zumindest, daß ich alles anzweifle. Das ist logisch. Ich muß also auch die Logik anzweifeln. Logisch - oder?! Also führt das auch nicht zum Ziel. Gut, ich zweifle also generell mein Denken an. Angenommen ich bin verrückt, dann kann ich mich sowieso nicht auf mein Denken verlassen und auch nicht darauf, daß ich alles anzweifle. Es gibt Dinge, an denen kann man als Mensch nicht zweifeln. Das verbietet schon die Psychologie. Aber wer sagt, daß sie recht hat? Psychologie basiert auf Beobachtung, Beobachtung auf Erkenntnistheorie, diese auf Logik ... aber warum glauben wir, daß alles logisch sein muß? Lehrt diese Welt nicht oft das Gegenteil? Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?? Was sagen denn die anderen? Vielleicht kann ich mich an ihnen orientieren. Wie kamen denn die anderen zu ihrer Erkenntnis? Haben sie sich an den anderen orientiert??? Vielleicht gibt es ja gar keine absolute Wahrheit. Dann wäre aber die Aussage, daß es keine absolute Wahrheit gibt eine absolute Wahrheit. Das ist ein Widerspruch. Also gibt es entweder eine absolute Wahrheit, oder die Logik ist falsch - aber welchen Sinn machen dann Begriffe wie "richtig" und "falsch"? Was heißt dann, die Logik ist falsch? Und wenn es doch eine absolute Wahrheit gibt? Wenn man wüßte, das es eine gibt, hätte man schon eine. Angenommen, es gibt keine sichere Methode an Erkenntnis zu kommen (ich darf natürlich nicht wissen, daß es keine Methode gibt, sonst hätte ich ja eine gefunden, die mich eben zu dieser Erkenntnis bringt). Dann bleibt dennoch die Frage, warum wir manche Dinge glauben und andere nicht... _


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. April 2008)

> 6) Ich setze Glaube gleich mit:
> 
> - Vertrauen
> - Nächstenliebe
> ...



Lustigerweise halte ich diejenigen (bzw deren Meinungen), die hier den Glauben aufs Härteste verurteilen (oder für dumm halten) für
- dumm und 
- ignorant
während mir die "gläubige" Fraktion 
- tolerant
aufgefallen ist.

Nur mal so am Rande, jetzt macht ruhig weiter so. Lachen ist gesund.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Lustigerweise halte ich diejenigen die hier den Glauben aufs Härteste verurteilen als
> - dumm und
> - ignorant



Ich verurteile nicht den Glauben selbst, sondern das, was den Glaube aufrecht erhält. (Erziehung, Kirche etc.)

Den Glaube selbst halte ich, wie schon weiter oben zu sehen, für dumm.


----------



## Delphin87 (28. April 2008)

Solange man im Stillen einen bestimmten Gedanken hat kann man ihn ruhig laut ausdenken -.-...

passieren tut dir dadurch nämlich nicht´s. Glauben ist sone Sache. Wenn ich "GLAUBE" muss ich ja nicht andere daran teilhaben lassen. Deshalb schweige ich immer darüber welcher Religion ich angehöre und sage lieber was juckt dich das... Somit erspart man sich 1. viel ärger und 2. niemand kann einen enttäuschen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei zweiteren noch ärgenzend zuzufügen: Niemand kann einen enttäuschen solange man nicht enttäuscht werden möchte. Wenn man auf der suche nach Gegenargumenten ist wird man sie auch zu tausenden in andersgläubigen finden... Aber wie schon unzählige male erwähnt: Glauben is net wissen! Ich will nur glauben mehr net. Da brauch ich keine Anti Christen/Moslems/Juden für die mir sagen dass und das ist net WAHR. Ich brauch keine Fakten um zu glauben. Ich brauch nur meine eigene Glückseeligkeit. Diese Anti Leute kotzen mich eh meist immer an... aber jedem das seine -.-

PS: Ich wurde zwar Christlich getauft aber WO IN ALLER WELT steht geschrieben dass die Taufe deinen Charakter bildet? Nur weil ich Christ bin muss ich da gleich jeden Tag in die Kirche rennen? Hat doch keine Nachteile (behaupte ich jetzt mal so) ... 

Meinen glauben lebe ich in mir selbst aus und ich brauche dafür keine Einrichtungen deshalb ist es mir egal dass ich getauft wurde.

Aber weiß einer zufällig ob man sich umtaufen lassen kann? ^^


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

Sorry, dass ich nicht alles gelesen habe, bevor ich hier poste. Ist ja auch schon ein bisserl lang geworden... Werde das sicherlich irgendwann nachholen. Im Augenblick habe ich aber nur die letzten 20 Posts überflogen. Daher keine Garantie, dass ich nichts wiederhole, was schon gesagt worden ist.

Meines Erachtens entstehen Religionen in mehreren Phasen.

Phase 1: Die Suche nach Herkunft und Sinn
Die Menschen haben keine Erklärungen dafür, warum irgendetwas existiert, warum der Planet existiert, auf dem sie leben, warum sie existieren. Menschen brauchen jedoch solche Erklärungen. Denn nur dann, wenn sie wissen, woher sie kommen, erkennen sie, wohin sie gehen und warum sie dorthin gehen. Das Bewusstsein der eigenen Vergangenheit weist einen Weg in die Zukunft. Also beginnen sie, nach Erklärungen zu suchen. Erst dann, wenn sich die Welt erklären lässt, kann der Mensch schlußfolgern, wie er selbst sich verhalten sollte.

Phase 2: Beobachtung
Der Mensch fängt also an, seine Umgebung zu beobachten. Er erkennt beispielsweise, dass es Vulkane gibt, dass sie bisweilen ausbrechen und dass der Ausbruch ihm gefährlich wird. Das Problem ist also erkannt. Der Mensch kann nunmehr anfangen, nach Lösungen zu suchen.

Phase 3: Versuch der Erkenntnisfindung
Der Mensch versucht in dieser Phase, aus dem Wissen, das er über die Welt erworben hat, Schlussfolgerungen für sein eigenes Verhalten zu ziehen. Ich weiß, dass es Vulkane gibt, ich weiß, sie werden mir gefährlich. Ich kann allerdings nie so genau sagen, wo und wann einer ausbrechen wird. Wie verhalte ich mich also? Erster Schritt: Ich halte mich fern von großen, dampfenden Hügeln. Denn ich weiß, dass diese hin und wieder Feuer spucken. Aber wie wappne ich mich gegen neu entstehende Vulkane, gegen Risse im Boden, die sich unter meinen Füßen auftun?

Phase 4: Erkenntnis der eigenen Unzulänglichkeit
An dieser Stelle erkennt der Mensch dann meist, dass ihm noch 2.000 Jahre Wissenschaftsgeschichte fehlen und er noch gar nichts über die Kugelgestalt der Erde, den Aufbau des Planeten, Plattentektonik, Seismographie und ähnliche Dinge weiß, mit deren Hilfe man Vulkanausbrüche vorhersagen kann. Der Mensch erkennt seine eigenen Unzulänglichkeit. Er erkennt, dass die Gefahren zwar bestehen, es aber keinen Weg gibt, wie er sich gegen sie schützen könnte.

Phase 5: Furcht
Der Mensch verfällt in Furcht. Die Welt ist groß, bedrohlich, unerklärlich und voller Gefahren. Der Mensch ist klein, unwissend, hilflos und diesen Gefahren schutzlos ausgesetzt. Sein Leben ist hart und kurz.

Phase 6: Hoffnung
Angesichts seiner prekären Ausgangslage bliebe dem Menschen eigentlich nur, sich von der nächsten Klippe zu stürzen und seinem hoffnungslosen Dasein ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten. Aber die Evolution hat den Menschen auf Arterhaltung programmiert. Das Gehirn sagt dem Menschen, dass er überleben möchte. Der wissens-, hilf- und machtlose Mensch braucht also irgendetwas, an dem er sich festhalten kann. Etwas, das ihm Hoffnung gibt. Hoffnung, dass er gegen die Gefahren bestehen kann. Hoffnung, dass er trotz seiner Unvollkommenheit überleben kann. Hoffnung, dass sein Dasein nicht sinnlos ist. Hoffnung, dass es eine Richtung gibt, in die er gehen kann.

Phase 7: Interpolation
Da dem Menschen die Erklärungen fehlen, erschafft er sie sich eben selbst. Es gibt keinen Seismographen, mit dessen Hilfe sich Erdbeben vorhersagen lassen? Das macht nichts. Der Mensch erfindet einen eigenen Schutzmechanismus. Menschen wissen, dass Vulkane ein bedrohliches Donnergrollen von sich geben, bevor sie ausbrechen. Menschen wissen auch, dass das bei ihren eigenen Artgenossen nicht anders ist. Da brodelt es auch manchmal ziemlich in ihrem Inneren, bevor ein Wutausbruch zutage tritt. Nur, dass der Ausbruch beim Vulkan ein bisschen größer ist. Die Schlußfolgerung ist einfach - das Wesen, das da vor sich hingrummelt, bevor es ausbricht, muss ein bisschen mächtiger und größer sein, als es der Häuptling ist, der sich über wiederholtes Versagen bei der Jagd auf das verfluchte weiße Mammut aufregt. Ein Naturgeist vielleicht. Oder der Geist von Onkel Fritz, der konnte schließlich ebenfalls mächtig aus der Haut fahren, wenn er mal nicht genug zu trinken hatte. Wenn man ihm dann eine Flasche Wachholderschnaps hingelegt hat, war er aber rasch wieder besänftigt. Und was bei Onkel Fritz funktioniert, kann bei so einem Naturgeist ja nicht falsch sein. Also bringt man dem Geist, der die Vulkane zum Ausbrechen bringt, ein paar Opfergaben dar, um ihn zu besänftigen.

Phase 8: Ritualisierung
Das verhindert dann zwar auch nicht, dass die Vulkane ausbrechen. Trotzdem haben die Menschen auf einmal signifakant verbesserte Überlebenschancen. Die Opfergaben, die man dem Naturgeist darbringt, müssen in einer Welt der knappen Ressourcen erstmal herbeigeschafft werden. Bislang gab es vier Jäger, da man aber ein Mammut mehr braucht, um es zu opfern, werden noch zwei weitere abkommandiert. Die feststellen, dass sie gemeinsam sehr viel größere Jagderfolge erzielen. Sie machen mehr Beute, was dazu führt, dass die Nachkommen besser ernährt werden. Die Kindersterblichkeit sinkt. In ein paar Jahren streifen weitaus mehr Jäger durch die Gegend, dringen in Regionen vor, die dem Stamm bislang verborgen geblieben sind. Und stellen fest, dass dort der Boden dampft. Also zieht der Stamm eiligst von dannen und entkommt dadurch dem nächsten Vulkanausbruch. Aus der Annahme, dass das Opfer den Geist besänftigt, wird Gewissheit - auf einmal sterben weitaus weniger Menschen als zuvor. Aus dem Opfer wird ein Ritual.

Phase 9: Weitergabe an die nächste Generation
Die scheinbaren Erkenntnisse werden schon den kleinsten Kindern beigebracht. Kinder haben die Eigenart, dass sie alles glauben, was Erwachsene ihnen sagen. Wissen, das mit absoluter Gewissheit vermittelt wird, stellen viele ihr Lebtag hinweg nicht mehr in Frage. Für die nächste Generation ist es deshalb völlig klar, dass der Naturgeist existiert und dass man ihn durch Opfer besänftigen kann. Egal, welche Erkenntnisse auch dagegen sprechen - das Wissen wird mit aller Gewalt verteidigt, da es von den Eltern kam. Zudem lässt sich ja auch scheinbar der Zusammenhang nachweisen - die Sterblichkeit ist zurückgegangen, seit die Rituale gepflegt werden. Wie sollte das wohl kommen, wenn nicht durch das Eingreifen des besänftigten Naturgeistes?

Phase 10: Wahrheit
Da sich das Ritual als nützlich erwiesen hat, wird der Grund, warum man es durchführt, zur Wahrheit erklärt. Zwar ist die Annahme, dass die Opfer den Naturgeist besänftigen, objektiv nicht wahr. Der Mensch zieht aber trotzdem seinen Vorteil daraus. Denn indem er glaubt, dass das Opfer nützlich ist, führt er es weiterhin durch. Um die Opfer bewerkstelligen zu können, müssen alle mitarbeiten. Das befördert den Gruppengeist, es gelingt dem Menschen also besser, die Fähigkeiten des Einzelnen in eine Richtung zu bündeln, die allen nützt, nicht nur dem Individuum. Das verbessert die Überlebenschancen des Stammes.

Phase 11: Absolute Wahrheit
Irgendwann gehen Menschen her und ziehen die Existenz des Naturgeistes in Frage. Die Anführer des Stammes wittern darin eine Gefahr für ihre Gesellschaft. Denn wenn die Menschen nicht mehr an den Naturgeist glauben, führen sie auch keine Opfer mehr durch. Dann arbeiten sie nicht mehr zusammen. Die Gemeinschaft verfällt und kann sich nicht mehr so gut gegen die Gefahren des Lebens wappnen. Also erklärt man die Existenz des Naturgeistes zur absoluten Wahrheit, die nicht in Zweifel gestellt werden darf, um dadurch Schaden von der Gesellschaft abzuwenden. Abweichler werden unter Strafe gestellt.

Phase 12: Aufstieg
Der Stamm wächst über seine ursprünglichen Grenzen hinaus und gründet eine Zivilisation. Die Gefahren von einst erscheinen weniger bedrohlich. Man weiß jetzt, wo Vulkane entstehen und wo nicht. Gefährliche Tiere werden von hunderten von Jägern zu Tode gehetzt. Das Opfer verliert an Bedeutung, da der Mensch nicht mehr so hilflos ist wie früher und es nicht mehr zwingend auf jeden Einzelnen ankommt. Abweichlerisches Gedankengut macht sich breit, und die Zivilisation geht doch nicht unter. Der Mensch ist zahlreich geworden. Und er ist mächtig geworden.

Phase 13: Herrschaft
Die Führungselite kennt, dass sie das Volk mit den alten Geschichten nicht mehr zu fesseln vermag. Der Naturgeist ist passé, er ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Also wird seine Geschichte umgeschrieben. Aus dem einstigen Naturgeist, der die Vulkane zur Explosion brachte, wird ein strahlender Sonnengott, der das auserwählte Volk zu Macht und Wohlstand führen wird. Unter seinem Banner kann man die Soldaten des Reiches versammeln, um Krieg gegen die Nachbarn zu führen. Der gemeinsame Feind schafft eine neue Einheit im Volk. Der Glaube an den Sonnengott schweißt das Reich wiederum zusammen.

Phase 14: Vielfalt
Da ein Sonnengott nicht alle Errungenschaften des Reiches zu erklären vermag, gibt man ihm eine Reihe von Verwandtschaft mit auf den Weg. Eine Göttin für die Liebe, einen Schmiedegott, einen Gott des Krieges. Für jeden Zweck ist etwas dabei. Dem Sonnengott sind aber alle treu ergeben. Sprich - egal, wer was glaubt, sie kämpfen doch alle für das gemeinsame Ziel. Auf diese Weise hält die herrschende Klasse das Reich zusammen.

Phase 15: Aufruhr
Völkerscharen werden überrannt und in das Reich, nennen wir es das Römische, assimiliert. Den starken Armeen des Römischen Reiches können die gebeutelten Israeliten nichts entgegensetzen. Wohl jedoch ihren Gott. Die Römer besetzen Isreal und bedrohen die kulturelle Integrität seine Volkes? Wir wissen uns wohl zu wehren, denn der gemeinsame Glaube an Jahwe schweißt uns zusammen und widersteht dem Assimilationsdruck. Das Römische Imperium schafft Frieden im Reich, indem es die Gottheiten unterworfener Völker in ihr eigenes Pantheon integriert? Es besteht also die Gefahr, dass wir auf diese Weise mundtot gemacht werden? Nicht mit Jahwe. Wir definieren, dass Jahwe keine anderen Götter neben sich duldet. Er ist ein Gott, stark und mächtig, mächtig im Streit. Er gibt uns eine gemeinsame Basis. Hoffnung. Einen Grund, weiterzukämpfen, zu überleben, zusammenzuhalten. Aufrecht zu stehen, auch wenn der Feind uns drängt. Er wird uns aus der Knechtschaft befreien.
Hundert Jahre später - und noch immer in römischer Gefangenschaft. Die Erkenntnis setzt sich durch, dass Jahwe nicht kommt, um zu helfen. Immerhin - der Glaube an ihn hält das Volk zusammen. Der Monotheismus verhindert die Assimilation durch die Römer. Also ersinnt Paulus einen kühnen Plan. Das Reich zu Fall zu bringen, indem er Jahwe zu den Römern bringt. Das Judentum kennt keine Missionierung, also ersinnt er seine eigene Religion. Und beginnt, den Gott Jahwe, der ursprünglich nur für die Juden geschaffen war, um das Volk zusammenzuschweißen und zu einen, ins Reich zu exportieren.
Die orthodoxen Juden verlieren durch die Zerstörung des Tempels zu Jerusalem an Macht? Der Evangelist Markus setzt sofort nach. Er schreibt das erste Evangelium, im Jahr der Zerstörung des Tempels. Und wendet sich an die Juden, die ihre alten Machthaber verloren haben. Diese nehmen seine Lehren mit in die Diaspora, tragen sie hinein ins römische Reich. Und verbreiten sie. Man spricht ganz gezielt die Menschen an, die von den Römern am schlechtesten behandelt werden. Frauen. Sklaven. Minderheiten. Man behandelt sie gut, gibt ihnen Hoffnung. Die Menschen strömen in Scharen herbei. Im gleichen Maße, wie die Gemeinden wachsen, wachsen auch die Regeln. Geburtenkontrolle wird verboten. Dadurch steigt die Zahl der Christen im Reich. Frauen werden gut behandelt - es ist also sichergestellt, dass sie die Kinder zum Christen erziehen. Schwangerschaftsabbruch ist verboten - die Heiden tun dies, auf diese Weise stagniert ihre Zahl, die der Christen jedoch wird größer und größer. Luzifer, der babylonische Gott der Morgenröte, ist ein mächtiger Konkurrenzgott? Kein Problem, wir setzen ihn mit dem Satan gleich, dadruch wird er böse. Und wer möchte schon einem bösen Gott folgen? Auf diese Weise werden die Menschen missioniert. "Hinabgetiegen in das Reich des Todes" heißt es im Glaubensbekenntnis - und das ist im römischen Reich der Orkus oder Hades? Das vertuschen wir dann später, nachdem wir den Glauben an Hades ausgemerzt haben, und werfen die entsprechende Schrift, die diesese Ereignis beschreibt, aus der Bibel. Wir predigen Nächstenliebe - im Schmelztiegel des Reiches, wo 90 % der Bevölkerung in Armut leben, wirkt dies wie sozialer Kitt.

Phase 16: Den Spieß umdrehen
In einem Akt der politischen Selbstrettung dreht Kaiser Konstantin den Spieß um und erklärt das Christentum zur Staatsreligion. Die zahlreich und mächtig gewordenen Christen stehen nun auf Seiten des Kaisers und sind nicht mehr gegen ihn. Zudem übernehmen sie für ihn die Aufgabe, die Anhänger der heidnischen Religionen zu missionieren. Dadurch werden die zahlreichen Streitigkeiten im Reich beendet, die es zuvor nahezu unregierbar gemacht hatten. Jedoch übernehmen die Christen dadurch viele Eigenarten, die sie zuvor als typisch römisch abgelehnt hatten. Etwa die Prunksucht, der später so gerne gefrönt wurde.

Phase 17: Untergang des Reiches
Da die christlichen Gutmenschen nicht mehr kämpfen wollen, werden mehr und mehr germanische Söldner angeheuert. Nicht eingehaltene Zusagen seitens des Kaisers versetzen dem Reich den Todesstoß. Alarich ist der erste, Odoaker muss nur noch nachtreten. Die Christen lernen dadurch, dass Nächstenliebe ohne Macht wertlos ist - und richten sich darauf ein.

Phase 18: Herrschaft
Die Religion wird weiter genutzt, das Reich - in diesem Fall das Karls des Großen - zusammenzuhalten. Im Namen Gottes werden Kriege geführt, Morde begangen, Folter ausgeübt.

Phase 19: Wissenschaft
Aus diesem Grund wird Wissenschaft leidenschaftich bekämpft. Jede Erkenntnis, die getroffen wird, gefährdet die Macht der herrschenden Klasse, die sich auf der Religion gründet. Die Religion basiert auf erfundenen Geschichten, auf Interpolation. Die Wissenschaft vermittelt tatsächliche Erkenntisse. Wo immer eine Erkenntis so offensichtlich wahr ist, dass sie sich nicht mehr unterdrücken lässt, wird sie durch die Theologie in den biblischen Kontext eingeordnet. Auf diese Weise bleibt der Kern der Religion unangetastet. Die Nichtexistenz Gottes lässt sich schließlich nicht beweisen. Auf diese Weise sichert die Kirche bis heute ihre Existenz und ihre Macht.

Phase 20: Indoktrination und Manipulation
Und so funktioniert es bis heute. Kinder werden mit der Religion indoktriniert. Was sie als Kinder gelernt haben, ist eine Wahrheit, die sie später nie mehr in Frage stellen. Kluge Köpfe benutzen die Religion, um andere Menschen in ihrem Sinne zu manipulieren. Wer an absolute Wahrheiten glaubt, lässt sich auch einreden, wie er sich um der absoluten Wahrheit willen verhalten soll. Das kann der andere in seinem Sinne nutzen. Wer glaubt, lässt sich auch beeinflussen. Von denen, die vorgeben, Gottes Willen zu kennen. Und ihn erfinden, damit andere sich in ihrem Sinne verhalten. Es gibt keinen Gott - aber das Wissen lässt sich hervorragend verwenden, die Menschen zu steuern und je nach Bedarf zusammenzuschweißen oder zu spalten.


----------



## Siu (28. April 2008)

Schöner Textwall Ematra. Ich werde allerdings weder zustimmen noch ablehnen, weil es mir einfach ZU viel ist für eine Diskussion über "Glaube und Gott", weil es hier einfach darum geht auf seinem Standpunkt zu beharren. Die, die glauben werden auch weiterhin glauben und die, die nicht an Gott glauben, die eben nicht.


"Textwall trifft Euch kritisch für 12454 Schaden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> weil es hier einfach darum geht auf seinem Standpunkt zu beharren. Die, die glauben werden auch weiterhin glauben und die, die nicht an Gott glauben, die eben nicht.




Da stimme ich Dir zu. Und warum das so ist, erkläre ich in meinem Textwall *breitgrins*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Die, die glauben werden auch weiterhin glauben und die, die nicht an Gott glauben, die eben nicht.



Viele Menschen scheinen nach dem Motto "Meine Meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren sie mich nicht mit Fakten!" zu leben ...


----------



## Delphin87 (28. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Viele Menschen scheinen nach dem Motto "Meine Meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren sie mich nicht mit Fakten!" zu leben ...



Und versuchen zwanghaft ihre Bestätigung (natürlich die ganze Wahrheit) bei Anders Gläubigen zu finden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann whine whine wenn sie diese ansichten net teilen...das geht dann bis  hin zum Mord -.-


----------



## Buddits (28. April 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Gott und allgemein an nichts übernatürliches. Ich bin der festen Überzeugen, dass etwas derartiges nicht existiert und nur von den Menschen mit wahrscheinlich verschiedenen Zielen erfunden wurde.
> Gott und Religion liegen eng zusammen und ich halte von Religion absolut garnichts! Es mag einige wenige Ausnahmen geben, aber grundsätzlich wurden aufgrund von Glaubens- bzw. Religionsverschiedenheiten zuviele Menschen getötet und Leid verbreitet.
> 
> Eure Meinungen und Argumente sind nun erwünscht.



Niemand zwingt dich an irgendetwas zu glauben. Ich persönlich glaube aber genauso wenig wie du an einen Gott glaubst an einen dummen Zufalle ala Urknall...
Aber das muss jeder für sich selber wissen. Jemanden für seinen Glauben(ob jetzt religiös oder nicht) zu verachten ist aber sehr traurig ...


----------



## Siu (28. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Viele Menschen scheinen nach dem Motto "Meine Meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren sie mich nicht mit Fakten!" zu leben ...




Was für Fakten? Fakten über die Existenz von Gott oder Fakten über die nicht-existenz von Gott? Bei so einer Diskussion kann man niemanden mit Fakten verwirren, die nicht existieren. Oder war das gar eine Bestätigung meines Quotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Gott92 (28. April 2008)

Gibt es keinen Gott? Verdammt wieso las ich dann die Bibel?


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen Gott? Verdammt wieso las ich dann die Bibel?




Lies meinen Post oben, dann weißt Du es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Med!um (28. April 2008)

Äh ja


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

Irgendwie betrübt es mich, als willfähriger Spielball höherer irdischer Mächte tituliert zu werden, nur weil ich Gläubig bin. 

Aber naja das Leben geht weiter, nicht wahr?


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. April 2008)

der einzige vorteil wenn die atheisten recht haben, ist, dass wir diese verdammte diskussion dann nicht nach dem tod weiterführen müssen/können


----------



## Dargun (28. April 2008)

was bringt dieser glaube? nichts....denn verzeihung hat schonmal wer gott gesehen? mit ihm gesprochen? nein...mann wird es auch nie können weil er nicht existiert! er ist ein produkt des menschlichen gehirns...

auch wenn die Bibel was anders sagt...es sind nichts weiter als schriftensammlungen . die niemand beweisen kann....es sei denn wir erfinden eine zeitmaschine und überzeugen uns daon was geschen ist zu dieser zeit!

aber da dies wohl niemals möglich sein wird....wird es für mich und viele andere keinen gott geben!

evetuell wenn ich später einmal nicht mehr bin. und ich sollte vor der großen pforte stehen....und da sollte es was geben nach dem leben....dann und nur vielleicht dann , werde ich überzeugt sein das es gott usw gibt :-)


----------



## Besieger (28. April 2008)

> der einzige vorteil wenn die atheisten recht haben, ist, dass wir diese verdammte diskussion dann nicht nach dem tod weiterführen müssen/können



Du meinst die Atheisten mit ihren Pseudowissenschaften wie Dawkins?


----------



## Besieger (28. April 2008)

> was bringt dieser glaube? nichts



Vor allen Dingen ergreift den Schild des Glaubens, mit welchem ihr auslöschen könnt alle feurigen Pfeile des Bösewichts! Eph. 6, 16


----------



## x3n0n (28. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> evetuell wenn ich später einmal nicht mehr bin. und ich sollte vor der großen pforte stehen....und da sollte es was geben nach dem leben....dann und nur vielleicht dann , werde ich überzeugt sein das es gott usw gibt :-)


...und in die Hölle kommen 

_Ich lebe lieber in dem Glauben an Gott um hinterher festzustellen, dass es ihn nicht gibt, als ohne ihn um hinterher festzustellen, dass es ihn gibt.
-(Author folgt, grad ka)​_


----------



## Dargun (28. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> ...und in die Hölle kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja bitte in die hölle ^^ da ist es warm *gg

denn wer keine angst vorm teufel hat....braucht auch keinen gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (28. April 2008)

> Ich lebe lieber in dem Glauben an Gott um hinterher festzustellen, dass es ihn nicht gibt, als ohne ihn um hinterher festzustellen, dass es ihn gibt.



Glaub sogar von Thomas Gottschalk



> denn wer keine angst vorm teufel hat....braucht auch keinen gott



Alkohol oh Alkohol


----------



## Buddits (28. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Du meinst die Atheisten mit ihren Pseudowissenschaften wie Dawkins?



/signed



Dargun schrieb:


> ja bitte in die hölle ^^ da ist es warm *gg
> 
> denn wer keine angst vorm teufel hat....braucht auch keinen gott
> 
> ...



Hmm also wenn es den Teufel gibt(wovon ich überzeugt bin da ja auch an gott glaube) dann wäre ich auf eine begegnung nicht so scharf 
..wird keine wärmflasche mit zwei hörnern sein...


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. April 2008)

fehlt nur noch der thread "Es gibt keinen Teufel!" da würden sich sicher auch jede menge melden xD

wir können diese diskussion so lange führen bis einer von uns abnippelt, nachsieht und uns bescheid gibt sofern da was auf der anderen seite ist

aber ich würde bevorzugen n schlussstrich zu ziehen und einzusehen dass man hier auf keinen gemeinsamen nenner kommt
von der "wahrheit" ganz zu schweigen...aber selbt die ist wie die realität einfach dehnbar

salut


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Du meinst die Atheisten mit ihren Pseudowissenschaften wie Dawkins?



Und die Gläubigen stehen da deiner Meinung nach besser da? Wenn man will findet auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schafe, die aber nicht repräsentativ sind.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wir können diese diskussion so lange führen bis einer von uns abnippelt, nachsieht und uns bescheid gibt sofern da was auf der anderen seite ist



Wir können diese Diskussion solange weiterführen, bis alle eingesehen haben, dass es dumm ist an etwas nicht Bewiesenes zu glaube.


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> ...und in die Hölle kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach ja, richtig...

Wir reden von diesem allwissenden Gott, der völlig überrascht auf die Unvollkommenheit seiner Schöpfung reagiert. Wäre mir an seiner Stelle auch so gegangen, schließlich ist dieser Gott ja auch allmächtig. (Was ja auch schon nicht funktioniert. Ein allmächtiger Gott kann sich jederzeit entscheiden, wie er die Schöpfung verbessern will. Ein allwissender Gott weiß aber schon, wie er sich entscheidet, hat also keine Entscheidungsfreiheit mehr.)

Zudem ist dieser Gott ein liebender, gütiger, vergebender Gott. Deshalb schickt er Menschen, deren einziges Verbrechen darin besteht, nicht an ihn zu glauben, auch lieber in die Hölle, statt pädagogisch auf sie einzuwirken, wie es ihm - da er ja ein allmächtiger Gott ist, ohne weiteres möglich sein müsste.

Ach ja. Die Hölle. Die muss es zwingend geben. Ein allmächtiger und allwissender Gott hat natürlich keine andere Wahl, als den Glauben an seine Person durch das Schüren von Furcht und durch offene Drohung zu erreichen.

Da tue ich mal lieber so, als ob ich an ihn glaube, wo er doch allmächtig ist und so und mich in die Hölle schicken kann....

Ach so, ja. Hätte ich fast vergessen. Er ist ja auch allwissend. Also weiß er doch sofort, dass ich nur so tue, als würde ich an ihn glauben. Wenn ich unwürdige Laus also hergehe und so tue, als würde ich an einen allmächtigen und allwissend Gott glauben, obwohl ich das gar nicht tue, müsste dieser gütige und vergebende Gott, der Menschen, die nicht an ihn glauben, in die Hölle schickt und aus einer puren Laune heraus, weil er über seine eigenen Fehler bei der Schöpfung erbost war, ganze Zivilisationen ausgelöscht hat, dann nicht fürchterlich wütend werden? Weil ich versuche, ihn zu belatschern?

Da tue ich doch besser mal nicht so, als würde ich an ihn glauben, sonst wird mein Höllenaufenthalt sicher nur noch unangenehmer.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wir können diese Diskussion solange weiterführen, bis alle eingesehen haben, dass es dumm ist an etwas nicht Bewiesenes zu glaube.



Dem stimme ich zu, und solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass Gott nicht existiert, endet diese Runde 0:0 unentschieden. Egal ob sich die eigene Seite nun als dumm bezeichnet oder nicht.

Man sollte wissen, dass ein Allwissender, Allgegenwärtiger und onmipräsenter Gott sich nicht mit solchen menschlich trivialen Denkspielen abzugeben braucht. Da ist ja das schöne an seiner Schöpfung, der freie Wille.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu, und solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass Gott nicht existiert, endet diese Runde 0:0 unentschieden. Egal ob sich die eigene Seite nun als dumm bezeichnet oder nicht.



Dann endet die Rund "Alle Afrikaner stammen vom Saturn" aber auch 0:0 ...


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Dann endet die Rund "Alle Afrikaner stammen vom Saturn" aber auch 0:0 ...



Wenn das dein Glaube ist, gerne.


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu, und solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass Gott nicht existiert, endet diese Runde 0:0 unentschieden. Egal ob sich die eigene Seite nun als dumm bezeichnet oder nicht.
> 
> Man sollte wissen, dass ein Allwissender, Allgegenwärtiger und onmipräsenter Gott sich nicht mit solchen menschlich trivialen Denkspielen abzugeben braucht. Da ist ja das schöne an seiner Schöpfung, der freie Wille.




Und genau durch diese Unbeweisbarkeit rettet die Kirche ihren erfundenen Gott immer und immer wieder vor der Logik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ach ja, und der gute alte freie Wille wird von der Forschung gerade ja auch mal wieder in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Glaube ist, gerne.



Glaubst du denn daran? Oder daran, dass alle Menschen bestraft werden, die in ihren Leben nicht mindestens einen Menschen getötet haben? Wäre es nicht gut daran zu glauben? Immerhin "könnte" das ja vielleicht wahr sein, so wie Gott vielleicht existieren könnte ...


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Und genau durch diese Unbeweisbarkeit rettet die Kirche ihren erfundenen Gott immer und immer wieder vor der Logik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welcher Logik bitte? Der mathematischen, aber davon gehe ich doch aus. Einen allgemeingültigen Charakter hat auch die Wissenschaft nicht. Und ich wüßte nicht, warum ich einigen Wissenschaftlern in diesen Dingen mehr vertrauen sollte, als meinem Gefühl oder der Philosophie? Sie stehen in letzter Instanz genauso vor Unwägbarkeiten wie ich, und ein "unwahrscheinlich" oder "aller Logik entsprechend" genügt mir in so einem Fall nicht. Es gab auch Zeiten in denen die runde Erde genauso unwahrscheinlich oder die Landung auf dem Mond aller Logik entsprechend unmöglich ist. Ich bin gerne bereit meine Thesen und meinen Glauben nochmal auf den Prüfstand zu stellen, wenn es dahingehend klärende und keine mutmaßlichen Erkenntnisse gibt.

Dann ist es also schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten vorherbestimmt, dass ich am 28 April 2008 über Gott reden werde? Cool....




Incontemtio schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn daran? Oder daran, dass alle Menschen bestraft werden, die in ihren Leben nicht mindestens einen Menschen getötet haben? Wäre es nicht gut daran zu glauben? Immerhin "könnte" das ja vielleicht wahr sein, so wie Gott vielleicht existieren könnte ...



Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass die Afrikaner vom Saturn stammen. Und natürlich "könnte" es gut sein, daran zu glauben, das ist aber nicht was ich tue. Glauben ist keine Schwarz/Weiß Ausrichtung an ein Muster von Empfindungen oder Möglichkeiten. Wie schon einmal erwähnt, du kannst einen Menschen nicht zwingen zu glauben. Für mich existiert Gott, Punkt. Ich verlange von niemanden, es ebenfalls zu tun, ich bitte mir nur ein wenig Respekt aus und kein pseudowissenschaftliches Vermuten und Zurechtweisen über Tatbestände die ebenso unbewiesen wie irrelavant für euer und mein Fortbestehen sind. 
Warum ist der Atheist derart darauf erpicht, einen Gläubigen von seiner "falschen", der gläubigen Denkweise zu überzeugen. Was verspricht er sich davon? Führen diese Leuten Strichlisten? Glauben sie wirklich an eine höhere Wertigkeit in diesen Dingen?


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Welcher Logik bitte?




Okay, ich poste es auch gerne nochmal...




> Ach ja, richtig...
> 
> Wir reden von diesem allwissenden Gott, der völlig überrascht auf die Unvollkommenheit seiner Schöpfung reagiert. Wäre mir an seiner Stelle auch so gegangen, schließlich ist dieser Gott ja auch allmächtig. (Was ja auch schon nicht funktioniert. Ein allmächtiger Gott kann sich jederzeit entscheiden, wie er die Schöpfung verbessern will. Ein allwissender Gott weiß aber schon, wie er sich entscheidet, hat also keine Entscheidungsfreiheit mehr.)
> 
> ...




Edit: 



> Dann ist es also schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten vorherbestimmt, dass ich am 28 April 2008 über Gott reden werde? Cool....



Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Gott alwissend ist, wäre das wohl die einzig mögliche Schlußfolgerung, oder?

Die Forschung versucht gerade nachzuweisen, dass Entscheidungen zunächst unbewusst getroffen werden, bevor der Mensch sie als bewusste Entscheidungen wahrnimmt.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Okay, ich poste es auch gerne nochmal...



Ich hatte den Text bereits gelesen und auch darauf geantwortet. Wer natürlich über ein so breit gefächertes und fundiertes Wissen über den Herrgott besitzt, seine Verhaltensmuster derart präzise analysieren kann, vor dem erübrigt sich jeder weitere Kommentar. 




Ematra schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Gott alwissend ist, wäre das wohl die einzig mögliche Schlußfolgerung, oder?
> 
> Die Forschung versucht gerade nachzuweisen, dass Entscheidungen zunächst unbewusst getroffen werden, bevor der Mensch sie als bewusste Entscheidungen wahrnimmt.



Die Forschung versucht viel, hm? Sachverhalte darzulegen, chemische Prozesse zu erklären, Entscheidungshilfen zu geben. Ab wann gilt ein Versuch eigentlich als bestätigt und bewiesen?


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

Sag nicht, ich hätte Siu nicht recht gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



> Die, die glauben werden auch weiterhin glauben und die, die nicht an Gott glauben, die eben nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2008)

> Die, die glauben werden auch weiterhin glauben und die, die nicht an Gott glauben, die eben nicht.



Ein schönes Ende für die Diskussion. \^_^/


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein schönes Ende für die Diskussion. \^_^/




Finde ich auch. Warum sollte ich schließlich den Versuch unternehmen, jemanden zu bekehren? Ich weiß, dass ich meiner Wahrheit trauen kann, dafür brauche ich keine weitere Bestätigung. Ich muss sie also keinem aufdrängen, der anderer Überzeugung sein möchte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Okay, ich poste es auch gerne nochmal...
> Edit:
> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Gott alwissend ist, wäre das wohl die einzig mögliche Schlußfolgerung, oder?
> 
> Die Forschung versucht gerade nachzuweisen, dass Entscheidungen zunächst unbewusst getroffen werden, bevor der Mensch sie als bewusste Entscheidungen wahrnimmt.



Ahja, da war ja was. Wenn es endgültig bewiesen ist, wird es wohl die vorhandene Rechtsgrundlage vollkommen über den Haufen werfen. Schließlich hat sich der Fnger ja von selbst um den Abzug gekrümt und abgedrückt.

Wurde das nicht schon bestätigt? Mir war so...oder sind die immernoch am beweisen?


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wurde das nicht schon bestätigt? Mir war so...oder sind die immernoch am beweisen?




Nein, noch nicht. Die erste Versuchsreihe ließ sich nicht nachstellen. Die zweite hat zwar den Nachweis erbracht, dass Entscheidungen zunächst unbewusst getroffen werden. Die Frage ist aber noch ungeklärt, ob der Mensch quasi noch die Notbremse ziehen und sich anders entscheiden kann.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. April 2008)

bringen wirs mal auf den punkt:

was würde es ändern wenn es gott nun doch gibt - oder eben nicht?

ihr, die an gott glaubt, würdet ihr euch dann schlechter verhalten, weil es kein allmächtiges wesen gibt dem ihr euch gegenüber verantworten müsstet?

und ihr, die nicht glaubt, würdet ihr, wenn es gott doch gäbe, euch nun anders verhalten und euch "besonders" anständig verhalten?

wenn ja, dann seid ihr alle heuchler

sich anständig zu verhalten hat hoffentlich nichts mit religion zu tun - und wer sich eben nicht anständig verhält ist sowieso unter aller sau

gute nacht


----------



## mayaku (29. April 2008)

Ich glaube an die Möglichkeit, dass Gott existiert, aber auch an die Möglichkeit der Nichtexistenz Gottes.

Für beides offen sein, das geht auch.

Und ich glaube, ich kann meinem Vorposter in einem gewissen Sinne zustimmen: Sich "anständig" zu benehmen in seinem Leben, nur aus Angst vor Bestrafung/Belohnung im Jenseits ist schon recht...traurig.

Man könnte Mutter Theresa hier auch unglaublichen Eigennutz und Egoismus vorwerfen, wenn sie den Armen nur geholfen hat, weil sie an eine Abrechnung nach dem Tode glaubte und vor Gott besser da stehen wollte.

Wenn man sich "anständig" verhält, dann sollte das aus einer persönlichen Überzeugung heraus, dass es das Beste für einen selbst und seine Mitmenschen ist.

Kategorischer Imperativ etc.


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

"bringen wirs mal auf den punkt:

was würde es ändern wenn es gott nun doch gibt - oder eben nicht?"


*Wenn wir es wissen würden wäre es vermutlich so erschreckend dass wir alle sofort tod umfallen würden.

Mensch Gott ist Allwissend/Allmächtig. Meint ihr nit er hätte das nicht schon längst mal ausprobiert?

Oder wir kommen auf die Antwort dass wir nur ein riesengroßes Fehlgeschlagenes Projekt waren. Wer würde das toll finden? 
*

"ihr, die an gott glaubt, würdet ihr euch dann schlechter verhalten, weil es kein allmächtiges wesen gibt dem ihr euch gegenüber verantworten müsstet?

"und ihr, die nicht glaubt, würdet ihr, wenn es gott doch gäbe, euch nun anders verhalten und euch "besonders" anständig verhalten?""
*
*hahahaha* ich weiß dass ich so oder so schon in die Hölle kommen werde für manche Dinge. Mir ist es egal wo ich hinkomme. Hauptsache ich helfe hier und da ein paar Menschen. Streit oder Krieg kann absolut niemand auf Dauer aus dem Weg gehen. Wenn dann kommt jeder in die Hölle... Vor allen Dingen das was du meinst mit den heuchlern. 

Manche verbringen "gute Taten" damit sie mit dem Gewissen leben,  in den Himmel zu kommen. 

Wobei uns die Bibel gerade im Christlichen Glauben lehrt 

1. nur wer "lieb", "artig" usw. ist, kommt in den Himmel.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das fast erpressung =). Man setzt uns bewusst mit einen Zwang auseinander. Man kommt also NUR IN DEN HIMMEL wenn man ein guter Mensch ist. Alles andere ist dann abschaum. Leute die neutral sind kommen auch nicht in den Himmel dann. 

Leider ist es nunmal so dass die allerwenigsten lieb und artig sind. Diese Menschen wissen das natürlich auch. Das problem ist nun dass die meisten Gläubigen diesen "glauben" an den Himmel ausnutzen. Sie handeln nur nach IHREN EIGENEN VORTEIL. Alles gute was sie tun, tun sie aus puren egoismus! Und nicht aus liebe zum nächsten sondern einzig und alleine aus liebe zu sich selbst. Damit ihnen selbst eine tolle Zukunft gesichert ist! Bzw. damit es ihnen in ihren "Gedanken" oder auch "Glücksseeligkeit besser geht.  Jesus ist bestimmt net aus Spaß gestorben. -.-


Ich weiß nicht wer diese Fehlinterpretation mal in die Welt gesetzt hat. Aber es gibt soviele die die Gebote befolgen nur um damit im nachhienein selbst besser abzuschneiden. Das tut mir leid für die arme Menschheit. Dann hat man den Sinn der Bibel nicht verstanden!



*
"
wenn ja, dann seid ihr alle heuchler

sich anständig zu verhalten hat hoffentlich nichts mit religion zu tun - und wer sich eben nicht anständig verhält ist sowieso unter aller sau

gute nacht"

jupp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. April 2008)

hm...
delphin87, wenn ich deinen post so durchlese dann stimmt es mich traurig

wie kommt es dass du der überzeugung bist in die hölle zu kommen?
wer, wenn er an einen gütigen gott glaubt, glaubt denn bitte an eine bestrafung wie die hölle?

vergesst die bücher, vergesst die interpretation und bitte vergesst die priester
jene von euch die glauben...jene die an einen gütigen gott glauben...wie kann da die hölle mit jenem gott vereinbar sein? gar nicht, sage ich euch!

gott liebt wie eltern ihre kinder lieben (sollten)


bücher und bekannte lehren sind *ein* weg, aber bitte lasst euch nicht einreden dass bestimmte schriften oder bücher "der" weg zu gott/in den himmel/zur erflösung sind
bullshit!

gott will dass wir frei sind, sonst wären wir nicht hier - und wir sollen etwas anfangen mit unserer zeit!
und nicht unsere zeit verplempern damit, dass wir uns gedanken machen über irgendwelche künstlichen konstrukte die versuchen uns angst zu machen in dem sie uns mit ewiger verdammnis drohen
und auch nicht damit, dass wir so bescheuerte diskussionen wie diese hier führen - denn was bringt es uns?
nichts

wenn wir wirklich an einen gütigen gott glauben, dann brauchen wir nichts fürchten, weder jetzt noch in zukunft

und wer nicht an gott glaubt/glauben will, der soll zumindest den anstand haben und anderen den glauben nicht vermiesen, solange es nicht die eigene sphäre berührt
wenn hier über kirche, kirchenstaat oder klerus geschimpft wird, dann verstehe ich es absolut
aber wenn menschen mit ihrem tiefsten herzen ehrlich, friedfertig und rechtschaffen glauben, so steht es niemandem zu ihnen das schlecht zu machen

gn8


----------



## Foertel (29. April 2008)

Wir leben in der Hölle, woher kommt wohl "Die Hölle auf Erden", ganz einfach weil es so ist und wir, wenn die richtige Zeit gekommen ist, "errettet" werden.

Das Glaube ich und ich wurde weder christlich erzogen noch dazu gezwungen mich zu konfirmieren (was ich im übrigen nie getan habe), ich bin mir also sicher das es tatsächlich MEINE Meinung ist die ich hier ausspreche


----------



## Siu (29. April 2008)

Und einige wenige kommen alleine für ihre Vergewaltigung der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik in die Hölle. Es ist um einiges leichter einen Text zu lesen, der ein wenig Kommasetzung beinhaltet und den man nicht erst mühsam auseinanderklamüsieren muss.

Wenn Gott wirklich existieren würde und er urplötzlich vor mir auftauchen würde, dann wäre mir das völlig egal. Ich würde weiterhin so leben wie ich es derzeit tue. Natürlich wäre man wohl ein wenig erschrocken, aber ich heuchle ihm dann garantiert nicht vor so zu leben wie er es wünscht, dass es man es tut. Jeder soll an das Glauben an was er Lust hat.

Foertel du hast dich nicht konfirmieren lassen? °_° - Ich schon...aber nur weil es scheisse viel Kohle gab :>


----------



## Ematra (29. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wie kommt es dass du der überzeugung bist in die hölle zu kommen?
> wer, wenn er an einen gütigen gott glaubt, glaubt denn bitte an eine bestrafung wie die hölle?




Naja, genau zu diesem Zweck ist die Hölle doch ursprünglich mal erfunden worden. Jemand, der an die Bestrafung in der Hölle glaubt, hat ständig ein schlechtes Gewissen und lebt ständig in Furcht. Er ist also bereit, vieles, wenn nicht alles zu tun, um der Bestrafung zu entgehen. Ablassbriefe kaufen, großzügige Spenden an die Kirche geben, dem Bischof persönliche Gefallen erweisen. Funktioniert hervorragend, zumal die Kirche ja auch für sich in Anspruch nimmt, alleiniger Mittler zu Gott zu sein.

Wenn jemand auf den Widerspruch zwischen einem gütigen Gott und der Bestrafung in der Hölle hinweist, kontern Gläubige in der Regel damit, dass Gottes Wege unergründlich sind, dass es den Menschen entweder nicht möglich ist oder nicht zusteht, Gottes Motive zu hinterfragen und erklärlich zu machen. Ein klassisches Totschlagargument, auf das man eigentlich nur mit Kopfschütteln reagieren kann.

Nach menschlich-rechtsstaatlichen Maßstäben darf es keine Strafe geben, ohne ein allgemeinverständliches, klar geregeltes Gesetz. Gott hingegen straft, ohne dass seine Gesetze klar verständlich sind? Dann ist er kein gütiger Gott, sondern lediglich ein Diktator, wie es sie leider auch unter Menschen viel zu oft gibt. Aber wen sollte das verwundern? Die Menschen der Bronzezeit haben Gott als Spiegelbild ihrer Gesellschaft erfunden, und die war weit von jeder Rechtsstaatlichkeit entfernt. Ein Grund mehr, diesem Gott nicht zu folgen - ich befürworte schließlich auch nicht, die teilweise drakonischen Maßregeln des Codex Hammurabi ins heutige Strafgesetzbuch zu übernehmen.

Die Bibel sagt insofern wenig über Gott aus, dafür um so mehr über die Gläubigen, die Gott nach ihrem Spiegelbild geschaffen haben.


----------



## Thoronin (29. April 2008)

Kurz eingeworfen bin ich etwas erschrocken von der Signatur mit einem Stalinzitat und einem Böse-Onkelz-Zitat  - pseudobekehrte Neuzeitphilosophen und ein Massenmörder ..na wunderbar..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2008)

Thoronin schrieb:


> Kurz eingeworfen bin ich etwas erschrocken von der Signatur mit einem Stalinzitat und einem Böse-Onkelz-Zitat  - pseudobekehrte Neuzeitphilosophen und ein Massenmörder ..na wunderbar..



Was ändert das an dieser Diskussion? Kannste dieses dumme Kommentar nicht mit deinem richtigen Account abgeben? Recht billig...


----------



## mayaku (29. April 2008)

Och, Stalin hat doch mitunter den einen oder anderen interessanten Satz abgelassen.

Genauso wie Charles Manson, der eine ganz interessante Frage stellte, als er schon verhaftet warund die gut zum Thema passt:
"Wenn Gott alles ist, wie kann ich dann böse sein?"

(Charles Manson war ein durchgeknallter Sektenchef und Massenmörder)

Das zweite Zitat finde ich eher langweilig, mal wieder ein Versuch durch die Verwendung von möglichst vielen Bäääh-Wörtern zu provozieren. Naja, wem es gefält  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Warum ist der Atheist derart darauf erpicht, einen Gläubigen von seiner "falschen", der gläubigen Denkweise zu überzeugen. Was verspricht er sich davon? Führen diese Leuten Strichlisten? Glauben sie wirklich an eine höhere Wertigkeit in diesen Dingen?



Die Stellung, die die Kirche in unserer Gesellschaft einnimmt verleitet mich dazu. Religionsunterricht an Schulen, einen Sitzt im Rundfunkrat ... all das besitzen die Kirchen, welche sich sozial schimpfen und ihren Angestellten "Hungerlöhne" zahlen. Die Atheisten sitzen nicht in derartigen Gremien und dieses "Monopol" auf Moral regt mich immer wieder auf. 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Für mich existiert Gott, Punkt.



Warum glaubst du denn? Weil es dir hilft und Mut macht? Dann würde ich es Schwäche nennen; sich hinter etwas zu verstecken, das man selbst nicht wissen kann. Weil du meinst es schadet nichts zu glauben und wenn Gott existieren würde wäre es ja gut gewesen an ihn geglaubt zu haben? 

Wenn ja müsstest du aber noch viel mehr glauben ... 

Vielleicht gibt es ein höheres Wesen, dass alle Menschen bestraft, die nicht jeden Tag mindestens einen Tee getrunken haben. Das könnte so sein ... 
Vielleicht gibt es einen Gott, der uns beobachtet und alle bestrafen, die nicht mindestens einen Menschen getötet haben. Das könnte so sein ...
Vielleicht stammen alle Afrikaner vom Saturn. Das könnte so sein ... 
Vielleicht muss man in seinem Leben wenigstens ein Spanferkel gegessen haben, ansonsten wird man von einem Gott bestraft. Das könnte so sein ... 
Vielleicht gibt es einen Gott. Das könnte so sein ... 

All diese Möglichkeiten sind gleich wahrscheinlich. 

Konsequenter Weise müsstest du also all das glauben und dementsprechend handel; d.h. jeden Tag eine Tasse Tee trinken und irgendwann in deinem Leben ein Spanferkel essen. Damit einen Menschen zu töten wird es schon schwieriger, denn es widerspricht deinem Moralverständnis und du würdest mit den geltenden Gesetzen kollidieren, sowie deine Freunde etc. verlieren. Aber wenn du wirklich sicher gehen wolltest müsstest du das tun. 

Aber nicht nur das, du müsstest jeden Tag einen Toast essen und morgens nach dem Aufstehen fünf Liegestütz machen und und und ... Und selbst wenn du alles tust was in deiner Macht steht würdest du dir immer noch nicht sicher sein können, vielleicht darfst du nicht mehr als 30.000€ im Jahr verdienen vielleicht musst du aber mehr als 35.000€ verdienen, wer weiß?

Wenn du also konsequent sein willst, dann musst du all das tun und selbst das absurdeste, was aber natürlich nicht möglich ist ... Deshalb ist es nicht sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben, da man dann "alles" glauben müsste. 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Forschung versucht viel, hm? Sachverhalte darzulegen, chemische Prozesse zu erklären, Entscheidungshilfen zu geben. Ab wann gilt ein Versuch eigentlich als bestätigt und bewiesen?



Laut Wikipedia: 

_" * Die Messbarkeit ist im Selbstverständnis aller Naturwissenschaften sowie in der Psychologie und bei Teilgebieten der Sozialwissenschaften unabdingbare Voraussetzung und grenzt sie von Metaphysik, Pseudowissenschaft, Religion und Esoterik ab. Die Wissenschaft definiert sich in diesem Sinne als die Menge aller möglichen Experimente: Was durch die Experimentatorik – zumindest potenziell – nicht erfassbar ist, ist nicht Teil der Wissenschaft. Eine Theorie, welche keine Experimente beinhaltet, die sie widerlegen (falsifizieren) könnten, bleibt Hypothese.
    * Die Messergebnisse müssen quantifizierbar sein, in einem genormten Maßsystem dargestellt und verglichen werden können.
    * In einem Experiment unterscheidet sich die Beobachtung von der unsystematischen Wahrnehmung durch ihre angestrebte Beobachterunabhängigkeit: Bei jedem Versuch ist auszuschließen, dass die Erwartungen - und sogar die bloße Anwesenheit - des Experimentators einen Einfluss auf das Versuchsergebnis hat. Effekte, die zu Fehldeutungen führen können, wie der Konfundierungseffekt in der Psychologie oder ein Artefakt (Sozialforschung), aber auch etwa Gravitationskräfte, die eine Person auf die Versuchsanordnung ausübt, müssen durch die konkrete Versuchsanordnung vermieden werden.
    * Für die Reproduzierbarkeit ist die Anfertigung eines Versuchsprotokolls erforderlich, das meist in einem Laborjournal geführt wird. Ein Experiment gilt erst als erfolgreich, wenn es von mindestens einer unabhängigen Instanz nachvollzogen worden ist. Um stochastische Messfehler abschätzen zu können und Mittelwerte zu bilden, werden meist mehrere Versuchsdurchgänge unternommen.

Damit ein Experiment anerkannt werden kann, muss es nachvollziehbar dokumentiert sein. Dazu muss es folgende Ansprüche erfüllen:

    * Die Dokumentation muss hinreichend aussagekräftig sein, also über alle Absichten, Bedingungen und Einflüsse Bescheid geben. Diesen Teil letztgültig zu erfüllen ist nahezu unmöglich, so dass hier besonderes Augenmerk darauf gelegt werden muss, dass wenigstens nichts Wesentliches übergangen wird. Welche Tatsachen interessant sind und welche nicht, ist von Disziplin zu Disziplin verschieden. Während die Kleidung des Experimentators in einem physikalischen Experiment nur dem Schutz des Körpers dient und so der Wahl des Experimentators überlassen werden kann, kann Kleidung in psychologischen Experimenten einen Einfluss auf die Versuchsperson ausüben (z. B. den Experimentator als respekteinflößend oder eben das Gegenteil erscheinen lassen)
    * Alle beobachteten Vorgänge müssen dokumentiert werden. Auch fehlgeschlagene Versuche (kein Resultat) und solche, die ein anderes als das erwartete Resultat hervorbringen. Denn auch (insbesondere) diese tragen wertvolle Information über den überprüften Sachverhalt. Viele neu entdeckte Gesetze kann man in alten Experimentdokumentation wiederfinden. Ebenso dienen fehlgeschlagene Experimente manchmal als Anregung für neue Hypothesen. Unterschlagung von Versuchsdaten kann nahezu unbewusst geschehen und trotzdem das Ergebnis beeinflussen. Dieser Punkt ist besonders wichtig bei Versuchen, die ein statistisches Argument aufbauen."_



Noxiel schrieb:


> Und ich wüßte nicht, warum ich einigen Wissenschaftlern in diesen Dingen mehr vertrauen sollte, als meinem Gefühl oder der Philosophie?



Philosophen sind also keine Wissenschaftler? 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Es gab auch Zeiten in denen die runde Erde genauso unwahrscheinlich oder die Landung auf dem Mond aller Logik entsprechend unmöglich ist.



Wer so weit geht, kann keiner wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis glauben; vielleicht kommt irgendwann der schlaue Mann/Frau und beweist uns allen, dass die Erde keine Kugel sondern eine Scheibe ist ... 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann ist es also schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten vorherbestimmt, dass ich am 28 April 2008 über Gott reden werde? Cool....



Wenn die Welt determiniert ist und/oder es einen allwissenden Gott gibt, ja.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Gott ist mit der Liebe gleichzusetzten


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Gott ist mit der Liebe gleichzusetzten



Also mit chemischen Zuständen, denen die Ausschüttung bestimmter Hormone zu Grunde liegt?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du denn? Weil es dir hilft und Mut macht? Dann würde ich es Schwäche nennen; sich hinter etwas zu verstecken, das man selbst nicht wissen kann. Weil du meinst es schadet nichts zu glauben und wenn Gott existieren würde wäre es ja gut gewesen an ihn geglaubt zu haben?
> 
> Wenn ja müsstest du aber noch viel mehr glauben ...
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube zwar nicht an Gott, aber ich glaube zum Beispiel an die Existenz von Atlantis.
Es hilft mir nicht, macht mir keinen Mut und auf rationaler Ebene darf ich wohl auch nicht daran glauben. Trotzdem glaube ich dass es vor 11000 Jahren eine Insel im Atlantik gab. Warum ? Keine Ahnung. Ich tu es halt einfach. Ist das jetzt auch Schwäche meinerseits? 

Deine merkwürdige Logik, dass wenn ich an Gott glaube auch an alles andere eventuell mögliche glauben muss, versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht.
Genausogut könntest du sagen dass Wetten nicht sinnvoll ist da man auf alles setzen müsste
Oder dass man alle Fernsehprogramme gleichzeitig sehen muss. 
Und konsequenterweise müsstest DU das ganze ja dann auch tun. Denn wie du schreibst "könnte" es ja alles so sein.
Da du aber nicht daran glaubst tust es ja nicht. Genausowenig muss jemand der an Gott glaubt ein Sandwich pro Tag essen um nicht bestraft zu werden, da er eben daran nicht glaubt (Oder er glaubt daran und isst eben ein Sandwich pro Tag, oder er glaubt daran und isst kein Sandwich pro Tag weil es im egal ist).

Glaubst du an jede Theorie die Wissenschaftler aufstellen?
Wenn du konsequent sein willst, dann musst du es und selbst das absurdeste, was aber natürlich nicht möglich ist .... Deshalb ist es nicht sinnvoll an Wissenschaft zu glauben, da man dann alles glauben müsste.

Oder nehmen wir den Klimawandel. Ich nehme an du glaubst daran dass der Mensch seine Umwelt beeinflusst. Also müsstest auch daran glauben dass die Menschheit einen Klimawandel versursacht, könnte ja sein. Und wird dann später bestraft durch Eiszeiten etc.
Wenn du konsequent sein willst müsstest du dich jetzt umbringen und möglichst umweltverträglich entsorgen. 
Da du aber offenkundig am Leben bist darf ich wohl daraus schließen dass du nicht daran glaubst dass der Mensch seine Umwelt beinflusst.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Die Stellung, die die Kirche in unserer Gesellschaft einnimmt verleitet mich dazu. Religionsunterricht an Schulen, einen Sitzt im Rundfunkrat ... all das besitzen die Kirchen, welche sich sozial schimpfen und ihren Angestellten "Hungerlöhne" zahlen. Die Atheisten sitzen nicht in derartigen Gremien und dieses "Monopol" auf Moral regt mich immer wieder auf.



Und was ist mit den Privaten? Ich vermute mal dass diese einen sehr viel größeren Einfluss auf die Bevölkerung haben. Sitzt da auch ein Kirchenvertreter im Vorstand? Was ist mit Biologie, Physikunterricht? Soweit ich weiß wird die Evolutionslehre noch an Schulen gelehrt.
Wieviele Mitglieder wichtiger Gremien sind denn Atheisten, hast du da Statistiken?


----------



## Besieger (29. April 2008)

> Die Stellung, die die Kirche in unserer Gesellschaft einnimmt verleitet mich dazu. Religionsunterricht an Schulen, einen Sitzt im Rundfunkrat ... all das besitzen die Kirchen, welche sich sozial schimpfen und ihren Angestellten "Hungerlöhne" zahlen. Die Atheisten sitzen nicht in derartigen Gremien und dieses "Monopol" auf Moral regt mich immer wieder auf.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich hoff ,dass du trotzdem beim nächsten Kreuzzug dabei bist.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht an Gott, aber ich glaube zum Beispiel an die Existenz von Atlantis.
> Es hilft mir nicht, macht mir keinen Mut und auf rationaler Ebene wohl auch nicht daran glauben. Trotzdem glaube ich dass es vor 11000 Jahren eine Insel im Atlantik gab. Warum ? Keine Ahnung. Ich tu es halt einfach. Ist das jetzt auch Schwäche meinerseits?



Kein Schwäche sondern Dummheit. 



Thorrak schrieb:


> Deine merkwürdige Logik, dass wenn ich an Gott glaube auch an alles andere eventuell mögliche glauben muss, versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht.



Gott könnte existieren. 
Es könnte ein Gott existieren, der alle bestraft, die nicht mindestens einen Menschen in ihrem Leben getötet haben. 

Beide Ideen sind gleich "unwahrscheinlich". 

Wenn es sinnvoll ist an Gott zu glauben, dann ist es auch sinnvoll einen Menschen zu töten es könnte ja sein, dass ... 



Thorrak schrieb:


> Und konsequenterweise müsstest DU das ganze ja dann auch tun. Denn wie du schreibst "könnte" es ja alles so sein.



Blödsinn. Da es unmöglich ist an alles zu glauben ist es dumm auch nur an eine unbewiesene Behauptung zu glauben. 



Thorrak schrieb:


> Genausowenig muss jemand der an Gott glaubt ein Sandwich pro Tag essen um nicht bestraft zu werden, da er eben daran nicht glaubt (Oder er glaubt daran und isst eben ein Sandwich pro Tag, oder er glaubt daran und isst kein Sandwich pro Tag weil es im egal ist).



Es ist weder sinnvoll jeden Tag ein oder mehrere Sandwiches zu essen oder an Gott zu glauben.  




Thorrak schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es nicht sinnvoll an Wissenschaft zu glauben, da man dann alles glauben müsste.



Ich glaube an die wissenschaftliche Theorie, die meiner Ansicht nach am logischsten ist und die man empirisch nachweisen kann.


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

"


> hm...
> delphin87, wenn ich deinen post so durchlese dann stimmt es mich traurig
> 
> wie kommt es dass du der überzeugung bist in die hölle zu kommen?
> wer, wenn er an einen gütigen gott glaubt, glaubt denn bitte an eine bestrafung wie die hölle?"




Ich *glaube* nicht an einen Gott so wie ihn sich die Menschen vorstellen. 
Und generell glaube ich nicht an Gott. Gott genauso wie Satan ist in der Bibel schon vieles gewesen. Gerade im AT (Altes Testament) gibt es unzählige Versionen wer oder was die zwei "Figuren" (nenne ich sie mal) waren. 

Ich bin aber anders. Ich orientiere mich nicht an Gott so wie es religöse Menschen nunmal tun. 
Ich orientiere mich an das hier und jetzt. Und was später sein sollte wird jeder einmal früher oder spätestens selbst erfahren. Wenn es denn nun wirklich einen Gott geben sollte, wieso hilft er denn Menschen nicht? 

Ich hätte da ein paar Vermutungen:

1. Er hat einfach kein Bock darauf denn Gott ist etwas "GROßES", "Unbezwingbares" und hat meiner Meinung nach dem zu folge einen größeren Verstand als wir kleinen unwissenden Menschen. In laufe der Geschichte haben Menschen (wenn man jetzt mal nach der Bibel geht) sprichwörtlich ausgenutzt. Kleines Beispiel nur:

Es gibt da unzählige Fallbeispiele der Bibel. Die Wanderung z.B. des Mose, wie er die versklavten Israeliten aus Äqypten ins kanaanäische Land führte. Ich denke die Geschichte kennt jeder der irgendwann mal im Religionsunterricht das Thema durchgenommen hatte. Mose traf auf Gott und nahm die von ihm gegebenen "Gesetze" am Berg Sinai an. 

Auf die ANWEISUNG Aarons  haben die Israeliten irgendwann allerhand Schmuck und Gold geschmolzen und sich ein goldenes Kalb als göttliches Bild erschaffen
*Als Strafe für diese Tat habe Mose befohlen, diejenige, die zu JHWH (so hieß der Gott zu damaligen Zeiten) untreu gewesen waren, zu töten.*

Wo doch Gottes Gesetze (JHWH´s Gesetze) lerten : Du sollst nicht töten! 

Wenn es Gott wirklich gibt, hätte er sich schon vor tausenden von Jahren darüber nur an den Kopf gepackt und sich gefragt: "Weshalb rede ich überhaupt mit diesen dummen Menschen". 

Und selbst heute töten Menschen noch für ihren glauben. Weshalb also sollte er uns heute begegnen und uns zeigen dass es ihn wirklich gibt. Und weshalb sollte er uns helfen? Gott hätte mit sicherheit etwas besseres zu tun als sich um jeden einzelnten von uns zu kümmern. Vor allen Dingen weil Millionen Gläubiger mit gewissheit nicht seinen Regeln befolgen würden. Sie würden das wiederum auch nur für sich selbst tun. 



Und wenn man dann nach den ersten Bibelstellen geht: Gott schafft die Pflanzen als Nahrung für den Menschen, die Tierwelt als sein Gefährte gegen die Einsamkeit usw. 

Der Mensch hat eine Neigung zum Böse so lehrt uns die Bibel schon im ersten Buch Mose (Genesis)!
Und als gegensatz zu den Bösen hat er auch eine Neigung zum Guten und Gottes Gebote helfen den guten Trieb in uns Menschen zu wecken. 

was sich dann im Garten Eden abspielte kennt jeder. Die Schlange verführte die Menschen dazu vom verbotenen Apfelbaum zu essen, daraufhin wurden die Menschen aus den Paradies vertrieben. 

Was wieder ein Beispiel für die dummheit der Menschen war und das schon in den ersten Lebenstagen. 

Ich meine damit nur:

Wer an Gott glaubt, glaubt auch an das gute im Menschen. Menschen glauben an Gott damit es ihnen besser geht Emotional /Geistig usw. Da braucht man gar net drum herum reden, dat is so! 

Aber stellt euch vor ihr seid Gott: Würdet ihr als Gott auch an das gute im Menschen glauben? Ich denke eher nicht. Ihr wart ja ewig da und habt die dummheit von Anbeginn mit erfahren. Wieso sollte es ihm also heute noch kümmern was mit uns ist? Er muss sich ja schließlich nen Scheiß Dreck um uns kümmern. Schließlich geht es ihn ja dann nicht schlecht dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Gott ist nämlich Allwissend das heißt in meinen Augen er muss die Doofheit von einigen Menschen hinterschauen, bevor sie überhaupt anfangen würden, etwas dummes zu tun. Und darauf hat ein höheres Wesen mit sicherheit keine Lust. =)*

Ich setze das immer in vergleich zu Ameisen. Ameisen sind für uns primitive Wesen wenn man von der ein oder anderen eigenschaft (das Gift z.B.) mal absieht. Hebt man sie jetzt hoch meint ihr die kleinen Dinger würden verstehen was wir sind? Ihr HORRIZONT reicht dazu nicht aus. Genauso mit uns Menschen. Stellt euch vor jemand der so groß ist wie wir für die Ameisen packt euch am leib und hebt euch hoch. Meint ihr nicht Gott wüsste nicht, dass wir eventuell so einen Schock bekommen würden dass wir alle sofort tod umfallen würden. Aber wenn Gott uns erschaffen hat wieso sollte er das mit uns tun? Vielleicht würden wir nicht verstehen, selbst wenn wir sehen würden! Vielleicht ist das alles ein so komplexes System dass selbst gott dort nicht mehr durchschauen kann. Wie ein Schriftsteller der ein Buch geschrieben hat. Er weiß was er geschrieben hat aber er kann nicht jeden Satz genauso wieder geben wie er ihn auch wirklich geschrieben hatte.

Vielleicht gab er uns das Leben und das Leben ist nur für ein einziges mal gedacht. Nur einmal ist man auf der Erde um leben zu können. Und vielleicht gibt es für Gott keinen anderen Weg das zu verändern. 

Vielleicht waren Gott auch mehrere höhere Wesen. Wie ein Team Wissenschaftler das bis heute noch an eine Heilung von Aids forscht. 

Oder meine zweite Vermutung: Er hat bereits vor unzähligen Jahren das weite gesegnet. Er hat vielleicht geforscht wie man unendlichkeit in das Universum zaubern kann. Mit unendlichkeit meine ich unendliches Leben/kein Leid, keine Schmerzen usw. Nur aus irgendwelchen Gründen hatte er das nicht geschafft. 

Das sind nur Theorien nicht´s weiter. Was wirklich war, woraus wir entstanden sind und wieso wir da sind weiß kein Mensch. Niemand hat genauso wie Ameisen nicht erkennen was genau wir sind, einen Horizont der alles durchblicken kann. Und so wird es immer bleiben. 

Ich weiß nicht was religöse Menschen erwarten. Es wird dauernd nur spekuliert, spekuliert. Man sollte mit nem klaren Menschenverstand in die Sache gehen und einfach wissen, dass man allein durch spekulieren auf keine Lösung kommt...

Aber ich brauche keine Lösung auf diese vielen Fragen. Ich bin im hier und jetzt und nicht in der Zukunft. 

Ich richte mein Leben/meine Maßstäbe an das was jetzt gerade ist und nicht an das was sein könnte wenn die unbekannte x gegeben wäre. 

Ich schließe nicht aus dass es einen Gott nicht gibt. Aber auch speziell in der Bibel wird gelehrt dass es zu jedem positiv ein negativ gibt. Positiv = Himmel, Negativ = Hölle.



> "gott liebt wie eltern ihre kinder lieben (sollten)"




Wenn das stimmen sollte wieso gibt er Jesus den Auftrag (bitte nicht wörtlich so genau übernehmen) freiwilig zu sterben. Welcher Vater würde dabei zu sehen wie sein Kind stirbt? Glaubt man der Bibel hat Jesus sich bei der Kreuzigung nicht wiedersetzt. Er hätte davon laufen können. Genauso wie Gott ihn hätte retten können. Denn wozu soll er sich für die Menschen einsetzen. Denkt ihr Gott ist ein Wesen welches anerkennung braucht? 



> "gott will dass wir frei sind, sonst wären wir nicht hier - und wir sollen etwas anfangen mit unserer zeit!"



Aus oben genannten Gründen stimme ich da in gewissen Punkten mit überein =)


Und warum ich in die Hölle kommen sollte? Wenn überhaupt dann weiß ich selbst weshalb. Nämlich weil ich größtenteils egoistisch bin und an mich selbst denke. Oftmals denke ich auch an die anderen aber größtenteils an mich selbst. All mein Handeln mein tun ist geprägt davon, selbst gut dabei abzuschneiden. So ist es denke ich auch bei jeden anderen. Ich Leugne das jedenfalls nicht sondern ich weiß wenn es wirklich einen Gott/Eine Hölle geben sollte, käme ich nur in den Himmel, wenn ich selbstlos wäre. Das bin ich jetzt noch nicht. 


Und dafür zu kämpfen in den Himmel zu kommen will ich nicht. Ich finde mich also damit ab wie es ist. Änderbar ist es so oder so nicht es sei denn man bläst mir von heute auf morgen mein Gehirn weg  oder ersetzt die schlechten egoistischen Gedanken gegen gute, positive gedanken. Ich für meinen Teil denke man kommt sowieso dann nur in den Himmel wenn man "rein" von allem schlechten oder bösen ist. Gott will seinen guten Ort nicht mit dreck verschmutzen. Ihr würdet jemanden mit schmutzigen Schuhen doch auch nicht in euere frisch geputzte Wohnung lassen. Oder? So seh ich das (so muss es allerdings nicht sein) 


Genug gelabert für heute =)


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

Ps: An die ganzen Gläubigen Leute die meinen "Ich glaube an die Existenz Gottes, dsa ist so! Punkt!": 

Ich denke nicht einmal ein Teil von den Leuten setzt sich auch wirklich mit der Bibel auseinander!

Wenn ich nen Kochlehrer kenne würde ich mich nicht mit den auseinander setzen nur weil ich gerne esse. Von Vorteil wäre da schonmal bescheid zu wissen. Auch wenn man das Kochbuch nur gelesen hat, und es niemals praktisch angewendet hat,  hat man mehr Ahnung davon als jemand der nur gerne die Gerichte isst. 

Weil ich mich mit der Bibel auseinander setze käme ich nie in Gedanken darauf einen Religionslehrer oder Pastor in Frage zu stellen. Trotzdem kann man eher mit reden als jemand der sagt "es ist so, punkt!". "ironiean" Und es gibt auch keine andere Möglichkeit in meiner kleinen Welt dass es anders oder jemals anders sein könnte *irionieoff*. 

Ich kann sagen als nichtgläubige ich kenne die Bibel fast in und auswendig. 

Trotzdem aber muss jeder selbst wissen an was er seine Gedanken/seinen Lebensweg richtet. Manche Dinge in der Bibel kann ich auch glauben. Das macht aber einen Gläubigen nicht aus. Man sollte sich nicht als Gläubig bezeichnen nur weil man in gewissen Dingen mit der Bibel übereinstimmt. Genauso wenig sollte man denken man käme in den Himmel weil man an die Bibel glaubt! Dazu gehört dann wenn schon mit sicherheit nen bisschen mehr als zu sagen "ich bete jede Woche und befolge die Bibel". Das ist meiner Meinung nach kranker Menschenverstand. 

Aber wenn diese Leute meinen sie kämen in den Himmel weil sie dies und das dafür tun dann tut das bitte weiter, aber hört auf andere euer Geschwafel zwanghaft aufzudrängen. 

Wenn ihr meint euch geht es damit besser dann glaubt doch an alles, aber tut dies dann bitte im stillen für euch selbst! Und nicht um zu zeigen "ich habe Recht und so und so ist es". 

Damit seid ihr besser dran als dumm rumzuschwafeln. 


Und bitte: Es kann euch niemand sagen ob es Gott gibt oder nicht! Niemand kann das behaupten! Absolut niemand! Wenn ihr denkt ihr seid auf der richtigen Seite wenn ihr jemand oder mehrere findet, die euch das Gefühl übermitteln recht zu haben ist das eine Sache eures eigenen Geistes und nicht unseres! Ihr müsst das Gefühl haben damit im Recht zu leben und dieses " du hast vollkommen Recht" bekommt man nicht durch erpesserische oder aufzwingende Maßnahmen!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Kein Schwäche sondern Dummheit.
> 
> Gott könnte existieren.
> Es könnte ein Gott existieren, der alle bestraft, die nicht mindestens einen Menschen in ihrem Leben getötet haben.
> ...


Du wiederholst dich.

Es stimmt schon dass es aus deiner Sicht keine Unterschiede gibt zwischen dem Glauben an Gott und dem Glauben an fliegende Spaghetti-Monster. 
Aber daraus zu folgern dass man, wenn man an irgendetwas glaubt gleich an alles, was irgendwie möglich wäre, glauben muss und daraus wiederrum zu folgern, dass man besser an gar nichts glaubt, ist ... naja .... dumm.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die wissenschaftliche Theorie, die meiner Ansicht nach am logischsten ist und die man empirisch nachweisen kann.



Hmmm, du glaubst also nur an etwas was nachweisbar ist. Du bleibst also auf der sicheren Seite um dir ja keine Blöße zu geben. Könnte man als Schwäche auslegen.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich.



Du meintest ja etwas nicht verstanden zu haben, folglich habe ich es noch einmal (für dich) erläutert. 



Thorrak schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon dass es aus deiner Sicht keine Unterschiede gibt zwischen dem Glauben an Gott und dem Glauben an fliegende Spaghetti-Monster.
> Aber daraus zu folgern dass man, wenn man an irgendetwas glaubt gleich an alles, was irgendwie möglich wäre, glauben muss und daraus wiederrum zu folgern, dass man besser an gar nichts glaubt, ist ... naja .... dumm.



Ok dann ist das eben "dumm". Warum kannst du mir aber scheinbar nicht sagen ...


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmmm, du glaubst also nur an etwas was nachweisbar ist. Du bleibst also auf der sicheren Seite um dir ja keine Blöße zu geben. Könnte man als Schwäche auslegen.



Man kann nicht an das glauben was man weiß. Das ist unfug.

Man weiß nur was man weiß ist dies Wissenschaftlich erwiesen weiß man ABER glaubt nicht.

Man glaubt nur wenn man etwas nicht 100%ig genau sagen kann. Es gibt beim glauben kein es ist so. Wieso raffen die meisten das net mal? 

Und die Leute die glauben zu wissen liegen nunmal (zwar nicht 100%ig falsch) aber immerhin halbwegs mehr oder weniger falsch!

Je nach dem ob die Sache mal gelöst wird oder nicht mehr als genug falsch oder mehr als genug richtig. Das kann man aber jetzt net sagen sondern man muss sich gedulden. 

Und dann steht die frage offen ob man es jemals wissen wird. Ich schließe das nicht 100%ig aus aber die letzten 2000 Jahre haben uns keinen einzigen Schritt nach vorne gebracht. =)


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2008)

Diese Diskussion, vor allem mit Incontemtio, dreht sich im Kreis. Ich sehe keine *neuen* Argumente, die mein Vertrauen oder meinen Glauben in Gott erschüttern könnten, und ebenso wenig sieht er einen Sinn in meinen Argumenten, zu denen ich ebenfalls keine neuen hinzufügen will/werde. 

Wenn ich also in seinen Augen dumm bin, dann soll es so sein. In letzter Instanz ist er meinen Ansichten nach ebenfalls verbohrt und störrisch. Vielleicht nicht dumm, aber uneinsichtig und intolerant. Ich kann nur sagen, es fühlt sich nicht gut an, von fremden Leuten als dumm oder schwach bezeichnet zu werden, weil die eigenen Ansichten nicht in ihr verklärtes Weltbild passen. Da ich mir aber genügend Selbstvertrauen und Ego zugestehe, soll mir der weitere Verlauf dieser "fruchtbaren" Diskussion egal sein. Ich ziehe mich nun zurück und überlasse Anderen das Feld, mögen sie mehr Geduld und Verständnis zeigen. 



Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmmm, du glaubst also nur an etwas was nachweisbar ist. Du bleibst also auf der sicheren Seite um dir ja keine Blöße zu geben. Könnte man als Schwäche auslegen.



Danke Thorrak Dun Morogh


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion, vor allem mit Incontemtio, dreht sich im Kreis. Ich sehe keine *neuen* Argumente, die mein Vertrauen oder meinen Glauben in Gott erschüttern könnten, und ebenso wenig sieht er einen Sinn in meinen Argumenten, zu denen ich ebenfalls keine neuen hinzufügen will/werde.



Das du keine neuen Argumente siehst heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass sie nicht da sind. Und du kannst mir jetzt gerne meine Sandkastenrhetorik vorwerfen. 

Du hast mir nicht gesagt, warum du glaubst. 
Du bist nicht darauf eingegangen, dass du konsequenter Weise an alles glauben müsstest. 
Du bist nicht auf mein Zitat von Bertrang Russells Teekannen-Beispiel eingegangen. 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn ich also in seinen Augen dumm bin, dann soll es so sein. In letzter Instanz ist er meinen Ansichten nach ebenfalls verbohrt und störrisch. Vielleicht nicht dumm, aber uneinsichtig und intolerant.



Zu einer solchen Personendiskussion musste es ja kommen. Aber von einem Moderator wie dir hätte ich das eigentlich nicht erwartet. 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, es fühlt sich nicht gut an, von fremden Leuten als dumm oder schwach bezeichnet zu werden, weil die eigenen Ansichten nicht in ihr verklärtes Weltbild passen.



"Dumm" oder "schwach" sind böse, verklärt aber nicht ... 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Da ich mir aber genügend Selbstvertrauen und Ego zugestehe, soll mir der weitere Verlauf dieser "fruchtbaren" Diskussion egal sein. Ich ziehe mich nun zurück und überlasse Anderen das Feld, mögen sie mehr Geduld und Verständnis zeigen.



Sich selbst mit den Eigenschaften "verständnislos" und "ungeduldig" zu belegen grenzt an Selbstkastration. 

Und jetzt kommt wieder meine Sandkastenrhetorik: Dir gehen ja nur die Argumente aus und deshalb haust du jetzt ab ... !


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das du keine neuen Argumente siehst heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass sie nicht da sind. Und du kannst mir jetzt gerne meine Sandkastenrhetorik vorwerfen.
> 
> Du hast mir nicht gesagt, warum du glaubst.
> Du bist nicht darauf eingegangen, dass du konsequenter Weise an alles glauben müsstest.
> ...




Wenn du das glaubst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß, dass es nicht so ist.


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

Ich frage mal so: 

Erwartet ihr hier irgendeine Lösung zu finden für euer vernebeltes Weltbild?

Es gibt keine Lösung

Deshalb nützt auch die klügste Diskussion darüber nicht´s! 


Es nützen keine anderen Fakten usw. 

Es gibt eben´t keine erklärung für Gott und die Welt.

Jedenfalls momentan noch nicht!

Also wieso sind einige hier so arrogant und intollerant?

Lebt doch so wie ihr bislang gelebt habt und dann ist alles wieder in Ordnung...


Edit: Es gibt nur das richtig und das falsch aus Ansicht der jegweilichen Personen selbst. 

Ihr Argumentiert und redet um euch gegenseitig zu überzeugen. Um selbst gut dazustehen und selbst nen gutes Gefühl zu haben.!

Oh mann...


----------



## Siu (29. April 2008)

> Die, die glauben werden auch weiterhin glauben und die, die nicht an Gott glauben, die eben nicht.



Hier nach könnte jetzt das obligatorische /closed kommen. Leider bin ich kein Mod :/
Finde es toll mich selbst zu quoten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

Du bist extrem inkonsequent in deinem Forenverhalten. Sagtest du nicht, dass du dich jetzt aus der Diskussion ausklinken würdest?



Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du das glaubst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du könntest ja versuchen mir das Gegenteil zu beweisen ...


----------



## Ematra (29. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht an Gott, aber ich glaube zum Beispiel an die Existenz von Atlantis.
> Es hilft mir nicht, macht mir keinen Mut und auf rationaler Ebene darf ich wohl auch nicht daran glauben. Trotzdem glaube ich dass es vor 11000 Jahren eine Insel im Atlantik gab. Warum ? Keine Ahnung. Ich tu es halt einfach. Ist das jetzt auch Schwäche meinerseits?




Nein. Du bist lediglich - wie so viele andere - Opfer einer Textungenauigkeit in Platons Dialogen Kritias und Timaias. Wenn man diese Dialoge liest, wird eigentlich recht deutlich, was Platon im Sinn hatte. Er wollte den idealen Staat beschreiben, wie er es ja auch in anderen seiner Schriften getan hat. Da es keinen idealen Staat gibt, hat er eben einen erfunden und ihn mit den Eigenschaften versehen, die er dem idealen Staat zugeschrieben hat. Natürlich geprägt von den damals herrschenden philosophischen Strömungen, seiner eigenen Philosophie und dem Denken seiner Zeit. Vieles davon lässt sich dem heutigen Verständnis von Demokratie und Rechtsstaat sicherlich nicht vereinbaren.

Die Crux an der Sache liegt darin: Platon hat nicht explizit in den Text reingeschrieben, dass er hier lediglich ein Gedankenexperiment durchexerziert. So, wie das bei den meisten Büchern der Fall ist. Nehmen wir als einfaches Beispiel den Herrn der Ringe - Tolkien tut ja auch die ganze Zeit so, als würde er die wirkliche Geschichte der Erde erzählen anstelle von einer, die er selbst erfunden hat. Damit hat Platon für den heutigen Leser, der den damaligen Kontext natürlich nicht in allen Details kennen kann, die Möglichkeit offen gelassen, dass Atlantis tatsächlich existiert hat. Mit dem bekannten Ergebnis: Es gibt jede Menge Wirrköpfe, aber auch durchaus seriöse Wissenschaftler, die sich auf die Suche nach diesem Staat begeben, der mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals exisitert hat. Es gibt keinen archäologischen Fund, der auch nur in Ansätzen darauf hindeuten würde, dass zu der genannten Zeit irgendwo auf der Welt eine derartig weit entwickelte Hochkultur bestanden hätte. Es ist auch nicht auszuschließen, dass sich in 3.000 Jahren Archäologen auf die Suche nach Mittelerde begeben.

Die Bibel funktioniert auf die gleiche Weise. Man kennt den damaligen Kontext nicht in allen Details - vieles ist verloren gegangen, vieles auch bewusst verschleiert worden. Die Schriften lassen die Möglichkeit offen, dass sich alles tatsächlich so abgespielt hat, wie es dort beschrieben wird. Also gibt es Menschen, die daran glauben. Was auch kaum verwundert - die Verfasser der Evangelien haben schließlich ganz gezielt solche Geschichten geschrieben, von denen sie wussten, dass die Menschen sie zu glauben bereit sein würden.


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Die Bibel funktioniert auf die gleiche Weise. Man kennt den damaligen Kontext nicht in allen Details - vieles ist verloren gegangen, vieles auch bewusst verschleiert worden. Die Schriften lassen die Möglichkeit offen, dass sich alles tatsächlich so abgespielt hat, wie es dort beschrieben wird. Also gibt es Menschen, die daran glauben. Was auch kaum verwundert - die Verfasser der Evangelien haben schließlich ganz gezielt solche Geschichten geschrieben, von denen sie wussten, dass die Menschen sie zu glauben bereit sein würden.



Und nicht zu vergessen die aber tausenden Übersetzungsfehlern und Wörtern der damaligen Zeit, die damals vielleicht eine ganz andere bedeutung hatten als heutzutage.

ps: Ich denke einige wollen nur ihre Angst abwähren. Ihre Angst davor etwas könnte dahinter stecken dass man eben´t nicht wieder aufersteht, dass man kein weiteres Leben zugeschrieben bekommt von "Gott". Dass man sozusagen für immer Weg ist und nicht´s mehr an sich selbst später mal, oder an den Mitmenschen dran ist. Dass man sich nie wieder sehen wird usw. Ich denke diese Vorstellung ist für einige sehr beängstigend und beunruhigend. Deshalb greifen sie zu den Mitteln blind zu vertrauen. Also vertrauen in das was die Bibel uns vielleicht einreden möchte. Alles nur deshalb, damit es ihnen nicht schlecht geht. Es ist sozusagen auch  eine Wunschvorstellung oder laut Siegmund Freud in manchen Fällen eine "Neurose". 
*
Man glaubt also damit der Druck tief in der Seele oder im Herzen nicht so schwer ist. *


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du meintest ja etwas nicht verstanden zu haben, folglich habe ich es noch einmal (für dich) erläutert.


Entschuldigung, ich hab mich da wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich verstehe den Inhalt deines Arguments, es ergibt nur einfach keinen Sinn.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ok dann ist das eben "dumm". Warum kannst du mir aber scheinbar nicht sagen ...



Ok, mal etwas genauer. 
Du willst ja verdeutlichen dass es "dumm" ist an Gott zu glauben
1. Du behauptest dass die Existenz Gottes genauso wahrscheinlich ist wie die Herkunft der Afrikaner vom Saturn, sowie jede andere Behauptung die ich oder du aufstellen könnte - Passt, seh ich ja ähnlich.
2. Jetzt behauptest du weiter dass man nicht an alles glauben kann -  Passt auch.
3. Wenn man jetzt an etwas glaubt was nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist, müsste man auch zwangsweise an alles andere glauben, was nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist - Genau da hakt es, diese Schlussfolgerung enbehrt jeder Logik.
4. Daraus schließt du dass es nicht sinnvoll ist an irgendetwas zu glauben.

Da ich Beispiele liebe bring ich noch eins.
Angenommen ich mag Vanilleeis. Alle Eissorten sind gleich sinnvoll.
Allerdings bezweifel ich dass ich alle alle Eissorten mögen würde die mir einfallen, wie zum Beispiel Koteis oder Schwefeleis. Es ist für mich nicht möglich alle Eissorten zu mögen, ergo ist es sinnvoller gar keine Eissorten zu mögen.
Ist genau der gleiche Gedankengang.



Ematra schrieb:


> Nein. Du bist lediglich - wie so viele andere - Opfer einer Textungenauigkeit in Platons Dialogen Kritias und Timaias. Wenn man diese Dialoge liest, wird eigentlich recht deutlich, was Platon im Sinn hatte. Er wollte den idealen Staat beschreiben, wie er es ja auch in anderen seiner Schriften getan hat. Da es keinen idealen Staat gibt, hat er eben einen erfunden und ihn mit den Eigenschaften versehen, die er dem idealen Staat zugeschrieben hat. Natürlich geprägt von den damals herrschenden philosophischen Strömungen, seiner eigenen Philosophie und dem Denken seiner Zeit. Vieles davon lässt sich dem heutigen Verständnis von Demokratie und Rechtsstaat sicherlich nicht vereinbaren.



Ich weiß. Deswegen habe ich geschrieben dass ich auf rationaler Ebene nicht daran glauben dürfte.
Und trotzdem stelle ich mir gerne vor dass es eben eine etwas höher entwickelte Kultur im Atlantik gegeben hat, aus denen die Kulturen des Mittelmeerraums und Mittel/Südamerikas hervorgegangen sind.
Und dass die Sintflutlegenden darauf basieren, oder die Wanderung der Aale.
Hach, Glauben macht soviel Spaß.


----------



## Ematra (29. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich nun zurück und überlasse Anderen das Feld, mögen sie mehr Geduld und Verständnis zeigen.




Siehst Du, Noxiel, und genau deshalb habe ich die Diskussion mit Dir gestern beendet. Hätte ich sie weitergeführt, hätte sich die Debatte endlos im Kreis gedreht und am Ende hätte doch jeder von uns den Standpunkt vertreten, den er auch schon zuvor vertreten hat. Du möchtest Dich nicht überzeugen lassen und wirst für jedes noch so überzeugende Argument ein Gegenargument finden. Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass es sich umgekehrt nicht anders verhält. Für mich ist mein Weltbild hundertprozentig stimmig - warum sollte ich mir ein anderes aufdrängen lassen?

Die Frage ist deshalb, mit welcher Intention man in eine solche Diskussion geht. Ich tue dies nur, weil ich das Thema interessant finde und ich gerne Überlegungen dazu anstelle. Ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach neuen Wahrheiten - weil ich die meine, zumindest im Augenblick - bereits gefunden habe. Ebenso möchte ich niemanden bekehren. Was hätte ich davon? Warum soll ich jemanden, der fest steht in seinen Überzeugungen, verunsichern wollen? Wenn er glücklich ist, wenn er sich daran orientieren kann, weshalb sollte ich versuchen, ihm diese Sicherheit zu nehmen? Eine Bestätigung für meine Ansichten brauche ich nicht. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede.

Wenn ich der Ansicht bin, dass es nichts mehr zu sagen gibt, werde ich mich aus dem Thread verabschieden, davor lege ich meine Meinung dar, ohne jemanden zwingen zu wollen, meine Auffassung zu übernehmen. Aber ich denke, dass das Problem, das viele Atheisten mit der Religion haben, genau hier verborgen liegt. Die Religion erhebt nur allzu oft den Anspruch, allen anderen sagen zu wollen, was diese zu tun und zu lassen haben. Was auch nicht verwundert, denn genau zu diesem Zweck ist sie erschaffen worden.

Wenn jemand glaubt, um für sich selbst ein gangbares Lebensmodell zu finden, habe ich damit kein Problem. Wenn jemand anderen dieses Modell aufzwingen will, aber durchaus. Es gibt Gläubige, die Atheisten bekehren wollen, es gibt sicherlich auch Atheisten, die Gläubige bekehren wollen. Solange Menschen sich auf diese Weise begegnen, dürfte es sich von selbst verstehen, dass es zu Spannungen kommt. Niemand lässt sich gern von anderen die Art und Weise aufnötigen, wie er zu leben hat.

Würden beiden Seiten einander begegnen, ohne dass eine den Anspruch darauf erhebt, die allein selig machende Weisheit auf ihrer Seite zu haben, wäre dieses Problem nicht existent. Aber es existiert. Was wohl darauf hindeutet, dass eine von beiden Seiten, oder wahrscheinlicher, beide Seiten, irgendetwas falsch zu machen scheint/scheinen... Oder eben genau das Richtige. Gruppenbildung auf der einen Seite, Abschottung gegen andere Gruppen auf der anderen ist ein Mechanismus, den die Evolution geprägt und forciert hat und der maßgeblich zum überwältigenden Erfolg der Menschheit (im evolutionären Sinne) beigetragen hat. Denn die schlagkräftigste Gemeinschaft ist es am Ende auch, die die Richtung bestimmt, in welche die Menschheit geht.

Das Christentum hat das Römische Reich zu Fall gebracht und danach die Geschichte Europas maßgeblich geprägt. Da ist es schon klar, dass der daraus resultierende Anspruch, die Geschicke der Welt zu lenken, nicht leichtfertig zur Disposition gestellt wird.


----------



## Seydea (29. April 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Gott.



Mhh.. mir egal


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hach, Glauben macht soviel Spaß.



Ja es macht Spaß, solange man andere Leute die andre Ansichten haben nicht verletzt...Oder Menschen gar manipulieren möchte !!


----------



## Ematra (29. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Deshalb greifen sie zu den Mitteln blind zu vertrauen. Also vertrauen in das was die Bibel uns vielleicht einreden möchte. Alles nur deshalb, damit es ihnen nicht schlecht geht. Es ist sozusagen auch  eine Wunschvorstellung oder laut Siegmund Freud in manchen Fällen eine "Neurose".
> *
> Man glaubt also damit der Druck tief in der Seele oder im Herzen nicht so schwer ist. *




Was umgekehrt bedeutet: Diejenigen, die die Bibel geschrieben haben, wussten um die Funktionsweise der menschliche Psyche. Sie fordern dieses blinde Vertrauen in Gott und die Worte der Bibel ein, damit die Menschen keine Fragen stellen, keine Kritik üben, ihre Zweifel beiseite schieben. Dann braucht sich nur noch einer hinzustellen und zu sagen, er kenne Gottes Wille, und alle werden ihm folgen. Man muss Gottes Wort schließlich vertrauen, ohne es zu hinterfragen.

Für ein derartiges Vorgehen gibt es einen Fachbegriff: Manipulation.


----------



## Ematra (29. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Deswegen habe ich geschrieben dass ich auf rationaler Ebene nicht daran glauben dürfte.
> Und trotzdem stelle ich mir gerne vor dass es eben eine etwas höher entwickelte Kultur im Atlantik gegeben hat, aus denen die Kulturen des Mittelmeerraums und Mittel/Südamerikas hervorgegangen sind.
> Und dass die Sintflutlegenden darauf basieren, oder die Wanderung der Aale.
> Hach, Glauben macht soviel Spaß.




Naja, ich frage mich, ob Du da nicht etwas verwechselst, nämlich Glauben und Sehnsucht.
Literatur, Film und Fernsehen haben eine unendliche Menge hervorragender Geschichten hervorgebracht, die auf der Atlantiserzählung beruhen. Ich liebe diese Geschichten, verschlinge auch andere Erzählungen über versunkene Kulturen, von Rungholdt über Mu bishin zu den Azteken. Ganz unabhängig davon, ob sie historisch belegbar sind oder nicht.
Es ist das Geheimnis, das Fremde, das Abenteuer, die Frage, warum ein existierendes, hochstehendes, mächtiges Reich den Lauf der Geschichte nicht überdauern konnte, oder umgekehrt, ob ein nicht existierendes Reich vielleicht hätte existieren können. Erzählungen, die die Phantasie beflügeln. Wie haben diese Menschen gelebt? Wie hätten sie gelebt, wenn es sie gegeben hätte? Der Mangel an Wissen lässt Freiraum für die eigenen Gedanken. Das ist es, was versunkene Kulturen, über die man wenig weiß, ebenso faszinierend erscheinen lässt wie solche, die von vornherein erfunden sind.
Solche Erzählungen, Mythen und Legenden sind einfach genial und sprechen zutiefst menschliche Bedürfnisse an. Die drängenden Fragen, die die Philosophie seit jeher beschäftigen. Was ist der Mensch, wohin geht er, was kann er erreichen? Und woran scheitert er? Ich sehne mich durchaus nach so etwas wie der Existenz von Atlantis - was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich an sie glauben würde.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> 3. Wenn man jetzt an etwas glaubt was nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist, müsste man auch zwangsweise an alles andere glauben, was nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist - Genau da hakt es, diese Schlussfolgerung enbehrt jeder Logik.



Du lässt einen Teil meiner Argumentation aus und zerreißt damit meine Argumentationskette. 

Manche sagten es wäre sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben, da man damit vielleicht die Strafe nach dem Tod, wenn man nicht geglaubt hat, vorbeugen kann. Wenn man aus diesem Grund an Gott glaubt ist es genauso sinnvoll einen Menschen zu töten; es könnte ja einen Gott geben der das fordert und einen bestraft, wenn man keinen Mord begeht. Daraus kann man dann folgern, dass wenn man "vorbeugend" glaubt, man "am besten" an alles glaubt um allen vorzubeugen, da dieses nicht möglich ist und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der eigene Glauben der richtige ist (immerhin gibt es unendlich viele Glaubensideen), unglaublich gering ist, ist es nicht sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben.


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Was umgekehrt bedeutet: Diejenigen, die die Bibel geschrieben haben, wussten um die Funktionsweise der menschliche Psyche. Sie fordern dieses blinde Vertrauen in Gott und die Worte der Bibel ein, damit die Menschen keine Fragen stellen, keine Kritik üben, ihre Zweifel beiseite schieben. Dann braucht sich nur noch einer hinzustellen und zu sagen, er kenne Gottes Wille, und alle werden ihm folgen. Man muss Gottes Wort schließlich vertrauen, ohne es zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Für ein derartiges Vorgehen gibt es einen Fachbegriff: Manipulation.



Ich glaube nicht daran das alles nur "Absicht" war. Ich kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen dass man zur damaligen Zeit großartig Erkentnisse über die Psyche des Menschens hatte.

Klar war man sich über den Tod bewusst. Dass dies nunmal nicht´s gutes war. Aber es gab denke ich keine Psychologen oder Psychater. Lediglich nur Menschen die traurig, am Ende ihrer Kraft waren usw. Und die hatte man eventuell versucht aufzubauen und zu ermuntern. 

Oder diejenigen die die Bibel schrieben waren selbst traurig und suchten verzweifelt nach irgendetwas was es da geben müsste. Damit sie sich halt besser fühlten. Ihr kleines Werk sozusagen um wenigstens andere Glücklicher zu machen. Auch wenn sie vielleicht selbst wussen, dass das falsch ist und sie sich eventuell an einen Fehlglauben klammern. 

Ich denke vielleicht ist die Bibel auch nur die Harrald Schmidt Show unserer Zeit gewesen. Gedacht zur Unterhaltung im tristen Alltag, da man ja nicht´s anderes zu tun hatte außer zu arbeiten. Also aus purer Zeitvertreib für die Menschen. 
*
Aber ein Hintergedanke steckte trotzdem drin. Die Menschen zum guten zu bewegen. *Aber blickt mal die letzten 2000 Jahre zurück. Die Bibel , der Glauben an Gott hat größtenteils nur unheil über die Welt gebracht.
Die ganzen Bibelgläubigen die sich fest an ihr klammerten haben die Gebote missachtet, haben getötet usw.!

Ich brauche keine Bibel die mir sagt die Welt ist besser wenn ich gutes tue. Ich tue es einfach.

Ich brauche auch keine Bibel die sagt ich käme in den Himmel. Das sehe ich dann sowieso!

Ich brauche AUCH KEINE BIBEL die mir sagt ich MUSS an sie glauben! Ich tue nicht´s aus lauter leichtgläubigkeit! Und desweiteren ist mir egal ob ich nun den Himmel sehen werde oder nicht. 

Wenn es nicht so ist weil ich niemals an die Bibel geglaubt habe dann ist es nunmal nicht so. Ich kann es dann eh nicht mehr ändern...

Wozu an etwas glauben wo man sich nicht 100%ig sicher sein kann? Das macht mich nicht glücklicher als ich jetzt schon bin...

Auch mit der Bibel sind Menschen unglücklich! Es geht einen nicht besser dadurch dass man glaubt. Man redet sich nur selbst etwas ein damit...

Da glaub ich lieber an Gummibärchen. Da geht´s mir besser mit denn ich weiß sie sind da und man kann sie jederzeit essen... -.-


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du lässt einen Teil meiner Argumentation aus und zerreißt damit meine Argumentationskette.
> 
> Manche sagten es wäre sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben, da man damit vielleicht die Strafe nach dem Tod, wenn man nicht geglaubt hat, vorbeugen kann. Wenn man aus diesem Grund an Gott glaubt ist es genauso sinnvoll einen Menschen zu töten; es könnte ja einen Gott geben der das fordert und einen bestraft, wenn man keinen Mord begeht. Daraus kann man dann folgern, dass wenn man "vorbeugend" glaubt, man "am besten" an alles glaubt um allen vorzubeugen, da dieses nicht möglich ist und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der eigene Glauben der richtige ist (immerhin gibt es unendlich viele Glaubensideen), unglaublich gering ist, ist es nicht sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben.




Das stimmt. Aber wenn ich mir über alles Sorgen machen müsste käm ich nicht mehr aus den denken heraus und würde mir dauernd ne Gitarre vorm Kopf hauen wie dieser Typ in einer DSDS Staffel...

Besser ist an einer Sache zu hängen anstatt an hunderten.. 

Dann lieber gleich Pistole und Ende. -.-
Da erspart man sich dann dass der Kopf mit Sinnlosigkeiten überflutet wird


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du lässt einen Teil meiner Argumentation aus und zerreißt damit meine Argumentationskette.
> 
> Manche sagten es wäre sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben, da man damit vielleicht die Strafe nach dem Tod, wenn man nicht geglaubt hat, vorbeugen kann. Wenn man aus diesem Grund an Gott glaubt ist es genauso sinnvoll einen Menschen zu töten; es könnte ja einen Gott geben der das fordert und einen bestraft, wenn man keinen Mord begeht. Daraus kann man dann folgern, dass wenn man "vorbeugend" glaubt, man "am besten" an alles glaubt um allen vorzubeugen, da dieses nicht möglich ist und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der eigene Glauben der richtige ist (immerhin gibt es unendlich viele Glaubensideen), unglaublich gering ist, ist es nicht sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben.



Du hast deine Argementationskette selber zerrissen, aber egal...

Gehen wir die Sache noch mal schön von Anfang an durch.
Wir haben eine Person, vollkommen neutral im Glauben. Diese Person denkt sich jetzt, dass es ja möglicherweise einen Gott gibt der einen bestraft wenn man bestimmte Dinge tut oder nicht tut.
So, das Ziel dieser Person ist der Bestrafung möglichst zu entgehen.
Also Ziel: keine Bestrafung.
Gut, jetzt sagen wir mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit Gott : kein Gott liegt bei 50:50.
In diesen 50%, in denen Gott existiert, tummeln sich viele, viele verschiedene Götter, die unterschiedliche Anforderungen stellen. Allerdings muss man bestimmten Göttern größere Wahrscheinlichkeit zuordnen als anderen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es einen Gott gibt, der dem des Christentum, Judentum und Islam entspricht ist größer als der eines grünen Affengottes der zwischen Saturn und Jupiter eine Single-bar betreibt und von uns verlangt Tokio Hotel Alben zu kaufen.
Optimal zum Erreichen unseres Ziels wäre es alle Anforderungen all dieser möglichen Götter zu erfüllen. Das ist allerdings nicht möglich.
Wenn man sich nun einen dieser Götter sozusagen aussucht, und man sich sicher sein dass man, wenn dieser Gott existiert, nicht bestraft wird, dann verteilt sich die Strafe so: mit 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit wird er schonmla nicht bestraft da es keinen Gott gibt. Dazu kommt einmal eine Nicht-Bestrafung durch den Gott an den man glaubt. Und Strafe für alle restlichen denkbaren Götter.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man nicht bestraft wird liegt also bei über 50%. Nicht viel darüber, aber dennoch darüber.

Du Schlussfolgerst nun daraus: Ok, 100% kann ich nicht erreichen und die paar Prozent sind unerheblich. Also ist es nicht sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben.

Meine Schlussfolgerung: Um das Ziel "keine Bestrafung" zu erreichen ist der Atheismus die am wenigsten sinnvolle Alternative.


----------



## lars1988 (29. April 2008)

Im prinzip ist es doch so, egal an welchen Gott du glaubst, du kommst immer in die Hölle bzw erreichst nie der Erlösung oder so bla.
Glaubst du an Jesus und Gott, kommst du in die Hölle weil du nicht an Allah glaubst.
Glaubst du an Allah, kommst du in die Hölle da du nicht an Jesus glaubst.
usw. usw 
Natürlich behaupten alle Religionen die einzig Wahre zu sein, trozdem find ich dieses Zenario sehr lustig ^^.


----------



## Delphin87 (29. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Im prinzip ist es doch so, egal an welchen Gott du glaubst, du kommst immer in die Hölle bzw erreichst nie der Erlösung oder so bla.
> Glaubst du an Jesus und Gott, kommst du in die Hölle weil du nicht an Allah glaubst.
> Glaubst du an Allah, kommst du in die Hölle da du nicht an Jesus glaubst.
> usw. usw
> Natürlich behaupten alle Religionen die einzig Wahre zu sein, trozdem find ich dieses Zenario sehr lustig ^^.



Woher hast du diese These denn aufgeschnappt? 

Ich kenn die Bibel sag mir eine stelle wo drin geschrieben steht "du kommst in die Hölle weil du nicht an Allah glaubst!"

Wenn man lieb ist und die einfachsten Grundsätze des Lebens befolgt (nicht töten, selbstlos sein usw.) ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher in den Himmel zu kommen, als MIT einem Glauben!

Man ist dann ganz man selbst und es ist nicht´s schlimmes oder verwerfliches an nicht´s zu glauben -.-

Ich befolge zumindest meine eigenen Prinzipien da brauche ich keine Religion für.


----------



## Dunkelwind (29. April 2008)

Ich habe mir den ganzen Abend Zeit genommen und die verschiedenen Posts verfolgt und wisst ihr was... Ihr verstrickt euch größtenteils in minimalistischen Unfug. Klar hat das Christentum die Kreuzzüge hervorgebracht und sicherlich wurde Religion in vielen Fällen der Geschichte als Druckmittel oder Gesetzesgebung missbraucht aber darum geht es nicht.
Glauben entsteht aus Materie aber woher kommt Materie? Versteht ihr was ich meine? Es ist doch nicht wichtig ob Gott Mann oder Frau ist, es ist ebenso unwichtig ob Allah, Jehova oder other life. Den Sinn in deinem Leben ist es deinem Leben einem Sinn zu geben. Wir befinden uns in einer Online Rollenspiel Community und haben Spaß daran uns öfters an den Rechner zu setzen um auf Polygonhaufen einzudreschen.... but why not?... wie gerne würde ich den Meißten hier einen Koffer voll Lebensfreude schenken macht das was euch Spaß bringt. Macht euch eine schöne Zeit in dieser Dimension ihr werdet früh genug mitbekommen was euch danach erwartet und verschwendet euer Leben nicht das ist die Hauptsache seid glücklich egal mit was!!!


So far.... Dunkel!


----------



## mayaku (29. April 2008)

Immerhin ist noch keiner zurück gekommen und hat sich beschwert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht daran das alles nur "Absicht" war. Ich kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen dass man zur damaligen Zeit großartig Erkentnisse über die Psyche des Menschens hatte.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Najaaaa.... 

Du sagst, dass ein Hintergedanke gewesen sein soll, die Menschen zum Guten zu bewegen. Aber was ist denn das überhaupt, das Gute? Die zehn Gebote, das Wort Gottes. Bzw. das, was die Menschen, die die Bibeltexte geschrieben haben, diesem Gott in den Mund gelegt haben.

Der Trick bei den zehn Geboten ist gar nicht mal so schwer zu durchschauen. Evolutionärer Selektionsdruck erleichtert genau jenen Menschen das Überleben, die in der Lage sind, ihre eigenen Belange zurückzustellen und sich in Gruppen zu integrieren. Denn diese Menschen finden in Notlagen Hilfe bei anderen Menschen. Aus diesem Grund begünstigt die Evolution Individuen, die Sozialverhalten jeglicher Art an den Tag legen. Menschen, die nicht morden, nicht stehlen, nicht begehren ihres Nachbarn Weib. Acht der zehn Gebote sind also völlig unspektakulär - es handelt sich um ethische Allgemeinplätze, die natürlich jedes Mitglied der Gemeinschaft akzeptiert. Sonst wäre es gar kein Mitglied der Gemeinschaft. Die beiden Gebote, nur Jahwe als Gott anzuerkennen, sind aus gutem Grunde vorne angefügt worden. Wenn acht der zehn Gebote richtig sind, liegt die Schlußfolgerung nahe, dass die anderen beiden es auch sind. Auf diese Art und Weise redet man den Menschen ein, dass sie Jahwe folgen sollen. Und sobald alle bereit dazu ist, gehen diejenigen, die das Volk beherrschen wollen, her, und verkünden Jahwes Willen. Und der kann neben all den ethischen Allgemeinplätzen, deretwegen man den Mächtigen abkauft, dass sie für das Gute eintreten, auch schonmal einen Kreuzzug, ein paar Völkermorde und menschenunwürdigste Folter umfassen. Je nachdem, welche politischen Ziele die herrschende Kaste gerade so verfolgt.

Gut, man hat es damals noch nicht Psychologie genannt. Aber mit welchen Geschichten die Menschen zu motivieren sind, welche Gleichnisse sie verstehen, mit welchen Worten man sie in einer Schlacht führen kann, war auch in bronzezeitlichen Zusammenhängen sehr genau bekannt.

Die Bibel braucht man wahrlich nicht, um sich ethisch zu verhalten. Die ethische Grundprogrammierung wohnt jedem Menschen inne, als Teil unseres Erbgutes und unserer genetischen Veranlagung. Die konkrete Ausgestaltung muss durch Erziehung vermittelt werden und ist grundsätzlich unabhängig von jeder Form der Religion.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Immerhin ist noch keiner zurück gekommen und hat sich beschwert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man tot ist, ist man tot. Nichts anderes. Wie ein Insekt, für die gibt es auch nichts nach ihrem Leben. Nur Matsch und vielleicht werden sie von anderen Tieren aufgegessen. Aber sie selbst merken es nicht. Nur die, die noch leben.


----------



## mayaku (30. April 2008)

...und wenn man lebt gibt es noch sowas wie Scherze. Aber passt wohl nicht ins bierernste Thema.

P.s.: Gibt es hier auch Pastafarianer oder Anhänger des unsichtbaren rosa Einhorns? Jünger Kallisti oder sonstige Mindfucker? 

Ist ja langweilig, nur Atheisten und Christen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn man tot ist, ist man tot. Nichts anderes. Wie ein Insekt, für die gibt es auch nichts nach ihrem Leben. Nur Matsch und vielleicht werden sie von anderen Tieren aufgegessen. Aber sie selbst merken es nicht. Nur die, die noch leben.



Beweis es mir und ich glaube es dir auf´s Wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und vor allen Dingen liefer mal ne Begründung wieso das so ist. Das ist nur das was du Äußerlich an Tote sehen kannst. Es ist aber erwiesen worden, dass das Menschliche Auge soviel nicht sehen/wahrnehmen kann. Weshalb kann die Seele dann nicht weiter existieren?

Ich rede hierbei bewusst nur von der Seele und "existieren". Eine "Seele" lebt nämlich nicht, man kann sie nicht anfassen, nicht streicheln und nicht mit ihr persönlich sprechen. Nur den Körper ansicht kannst du spüren.

 Deshalb schließe ich zumindest eine weitere Existenz eines Menschen´s nicht aus. Nur dass dabei alle Gedanken und Erinnerungen (gespeichert im Gehirn=Körper) gelöscht werden. Man kann sich das wie ein Computer vorstellen: Einfach ein total resett. Der Computer (Körper) ist zwar noch da aber das Betriebssystem ist futsch. Und ein Computer ohne Betriebssystem kann irgendwann geschrottet werden. Zwar nicht das selbe wie der Tod ansicht aber man kann es trotzdem eventuell vergleichen. 

Ich denke Tod ist genauso wie die Geburt. Wir wissen ja dass absolut ALLES auf der Welt Atome sind. Ich denke diese Atome setzen sich zu einer Seele zusammen. Nur die Seele Funktioniert nur mit dem dazu passenden Körper. Findet sie den Körper nicht kann es auch keinen Menschen geben. Bei der Geburt bin ich der Meinung, setzen sich diese Atome zusammen und formen aus was für Gründe auch immer einen Menschen. Beim Tod hingegen setzt sich wieder alles auseinander. Alles zerfällt wieder in seinen Ursprung. Und so weiter und so weiter. Wobei ich nicht denke dass man nach dem Tod wieder zu einer ähnlichen Person wird wie im Leben davor. Ich denke was man wird ist bestimmt von der Masse der Atomen ansicht. Beweisen kann ich das natürlich nicht. Aber es ist eine Theorie an der ich nicht zweifel, sie aber auch nicht anerkenne=)


Tipp für die Zukunft:
Schreibe deine Sätze am besten nur auf dich selbst bezogen/was DU SELBST davon denkst. Zu sagen "es ist so, ich weiß es" ist absolut Schwachsinnig und unüberlegt. Niemand kann es wirklich beweisen. Ich zumindest will Beweise sehen. Ich finde Worte eines Menschen´s der sagt "es ist so 100%ig" wo er noch nichtmal irgendeinen Beweis hat einfach dumm. Vor Gericht wär das keine so gute Sache wenn du die Staatsanwälte von deinen Recht überzeugen möchtest. Das soll nur als kleiner Denkanstoß gedacht sein. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber ich halte von solchen Aussagen wie deine nicht´s. =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Beweis es mir und ich glaube es dir auf´s Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaubst du nicht, dass mir das ziemlich scheiss egal ist? Ich glaube weder an Gott, noch an Geister. Ich glaube nicht an Schicksal, ebensowenig an eine "Seele". Das ist für mich alles Humbug und Wahn/Wunsch-Vorstellung.


----------



## Osse (30. April 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Gott und allgemein an nichts übernatürliches. Ich bin der festen Überzeugen, dass etwas derartiges nicht existiert und nur von den Menschen mit wahrscheinlich verschiedenen Zielen erfunden wurde.
> Gott und Religion liegen eng zusammen und ich halte von Religion absolut garnichts! Es mag einige wenige Ausnahmen geben, aber grundsätzlich wurden aufgrund von Glaubens- bzw. Religionsverschiedenheiten zuviele Menschen getötet und Leid verbreitet.
> 
> Eure Meinungen und Argumente sind nun erwünscht.



Glaub doch was du willst.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2008)

> Es gibt keinen Gott.



jedem das seine. aber hey, ich weiß.


----------



## Ematra (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Beweis es mir und ich glaube es dir auf´s Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dafür habe ich natürlich ebenfalls eine Begründung parat. Eigentlich ist es offensichtlich: Jegliches menschliches Denken, Fühlen und Handeln entsteht im Gehirn.

Die Sinne des Menschen fangen äußere Eindrücke auf. Gerüche, Bilder, Geräusche, Ertastetes. Das Gehirn "speichert" diese Eindrücke und konstruiert daraus nach und nach ein Abbild der Wirklichkeit. Der Mensch ist in der Lage, Zusammenhänge zu erfassen - die Neuronen im Gehirn werden zu diesem Zweck im Wege von Assoziationsketten vernetzt. Auf diese Weise lernt der Mensch und entwickelt nach und nach das, was er sein Bewusstsein nennt. Es gibt Bereiche des Gehirns, die für die Gefühlswelt des Menschen zuständig sind. Wenn der Mensch glücklich sein soll, werden chemische Stoffe in den Körper gepumpt, etwa Hormone. Um ihn wütend oder besonders leistungsfähig zu machen, geschieht das Gleiche - Adrenalinschub! Auch diese Prozesse werden vom Gehirn gesteuert. Freier Wille? Wir werden sehen. Auch hier arbeitet die Wissenschaft an dem Nachweis, dass Entscheidungen im Gehirn entstehen, bevor sie dem Menschen bewusst werden.

Wieso hält sich nun aber so hartnäckig die Vorstellung, dass - ich nenne es mal die "Essenz" des Menschen -, in Form von Geistern auf der einen Seite, der Seele auf der anderen Seite außerhalb des Körpers existieren kann? Nun, diese Vorstellung verdanken wir, wie so vieles, was noch heute unser Leben prägt, antiken Philosophen. Die wussten noch nicht allzu viel von Neuronen und Hormonen und mussten deshalb ihre eigenen Erklärungen für das Wesen der Welt finden. Da wird die Eule im Wald, die des Nachts auf gruselige Weise "Huhu" schreit, dann schonmal zum Gespenst von Onkel Karl, das auf der Waldlichtung noch immer nach verirrten Wanderern Ausschau hält, die es überfallen kann. Der Gedanke ist naheliegend: Die Evolution hat den Menschen mit einem Selbstbehauptungs- und -erhaltungstrieb ausgestattet. Menschen wollen nicht sterben. Doch der Tod scheint unausweichlich. Der Mensch beginnt, sich vorm Tod zu fürchten, weil der Tod seinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb widerspricht. Furcht lähmt, doch der Mensch muss handlungsfähig bleiben. Um die Kraft zum Handeln zu finden, benötigt er Hoffnung. Jenseitsvorstellungen befördern Hoffnung. Der Mensch darf glauben, dass sein Dasein einen Sinn hat, dass es auf ein Ziel zusteuert. Vor allem aber, dass es nicht enden wird, auch wenn es endet. Dies gibt dem Menschen Zuversicht und Kraft, wider die Furcht vor dem Tod sein Leben zu meistern. Also haben die antiken Philosophen eine ganze Reihe von Jenseitsvorstellungen konstruiert, die geeignet waren, den Menschen diese Hoffnungen zu geben. Damit der Mensch nach seinem Tode weiterleben kann, ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass er außerhalb seinen Körpers zu leben in der Lage ist, denn dass der Körper stirbt, konnte nicht mal ein antiker Philosoph wegdiskutieren. Die Idee der Seele war geboren und wurde danach vielfach verfeinert, etwa von Platon und seine Ideenlehre.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (30. April 2008)

ich habe jetzt versucht die über 20 seiten zu lesen und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es einfach mein zu schwaches errinerungsvermögen ist oder ich das einafach nur überflogen habe aber ich möchte gerne mal von jemanden die Gründe wissen warum er an Gott glaube. 

denn wenn jemand an etwas glaubt denn muss er dafür doch einen Grund haben. Ich kann ja nicht einfach sagen ich glaube jetzt einfach mal an Gott weil mir gerade danach ist.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Glaubst du nicht, dass mir das ziemlich scheiss egal ist? Ich glaube weder an Gott, noch an Geister. Ich glaube nicht an Schicksal, ebensowenig an eine "Seele". Das ist für mich alles Humbug und Wahn/Wunsch-Vorstellung.



ich halte von Gott und von Geistern übrigens auch nicht viel =)

ich habe dir nur ne mögliche Begründung aufgelistet


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt versucht die über 20 seiten zu lesen und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es einfach mein zu schwaches errinerungsvermögen ist oder ich das einafach nur überflogen habe aber ich möchte gerne mal von jemanden die Gründe wissen warum er an Gott glaube.
> 
> denn wenn jemand an etwas glaubt denn muss er dafür doch einen Grund haben. Ich kann ja nicht einfach sagen ich glaube jetzt einfach mal an Gott weil mir gerade danach ist.



Ich versetz mich gerne in die Lage von Gott =)
Stell dir mal vor du erschaffst ein kleines Lebewesen Volk direkt vor deinen Augen welches winzig winzig winzig Winzig klein ist. Er muss doch von anbeginn damit rechnen dass sich die Menschen bekriegen. Aber würdest du als "Gott" da auch eingreifen? Du möchtest doch zuschauen was diese kleinen Dinger da treiben. Und in zweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeei Millionen Jahren dann weißt du "juhu ich hab Frieden erschaffen"... hat zwar zwei millionen Jahre gedauert aber immerhin ein Fortschritt. Wenn überhaupt ist Gott aus meiner SIcht gesehen ein Forscher. Vielleicht wartet er krampfhaft und voller spannung ab ob wir Menschen Hinter das Geheimnis kommen. Von alleine wird sich das nicht lösen sonst hätte er es uns schon lägst mitgeteilt =)


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

Also ich mag Kira.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (30. April 2008)

ich wollte wissen warum ihr an gott glaubt. Nicht ob du gerne einer seien möchtest.

und zum anderen nehmen wir an DU als Gott erschaffst diese Winzig winzig winzig kleinen Lebensformen und die bekriegen sich und nach 2 millionen jahren herrscht endlich frieden, Und behauptest denn DU wärst dafür verantwortlich das Frieden herrscht? hey du hast nur zugesehen das ist nicht gerade ne beachtliche Leistung zur Friedenserstellung.,....

Und anch deiner auffasung ist Gott also jemand der den Lieben langen Tag den Discovery Channel sieht und darauf wartet das wir irgendein Geheimniss Lüften ?


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> ich wollte wissen warum ihr an gott glaubt. Nicht ob du gerne einer seien möchtest.
> 
> und zum anderen nehmen wir an DU als Gott erschaffst diese Winzig winzig winzig kleinen Lebensformen und die bekriegen sich und nach 2 millionen jahren herrscht endlich frieden, Und behauptest denn DU wärst dafür verantwortlich das Frieden herrscht? hey du hast nur zugesehen das ist nicht gerade ne beachtliche Leistung zur Friedenserstellung.,....
> 
> Und anch deiner auffasung ist Gott also jemand der den Lieben langen Tag den Discovery Channel sieht und darauf wartet das wir irgendein Geheimniss Lüften ?



Das ist eine Mögliche Theorie von 100 Tausenden. Und ich glaube nicht an Gott die idee eines Gottes ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht abwegig. Ich schließe jedenfalls nicht´s aus. Außerdem bedeutet "glauben" für jeden etwas anderes. Was ist nach deiner Ansicht gesehen "glauben"? 
Wenn man über Gott spekuliert muss man auch dafür offen sein dass wir soetwas wie ne Sitcom in seinen Augen sind. Man sollte sich auch mal in die Lage eines Gottes versetzen. Und wozu sollte ich mich als Gott um die Menschen scherren wenn die seid anbeginn nur Scheiße bauen? Wenn ich Gott wäre wäre ich zurecht darüber amüsiert über die dummheit der Menschen in Gewisser Art und Weise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich rede nur aus meiner Sicht gesehen. Wenn ich ein Gott wäre wäre ich für absolut nicht´s verantwortlich


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich natürlich ebenfalls eine Begründung parat. Eigentlich ist es offensichtlich: Jegliches menschliches Denken, Fühlen und Handeln entsteht im Gehirn.
> 
> Die Sinne des Menschen fangen äußere Eindrücke auf. Gerüche, Bilder, Geräusche, Ertastetes. Das Gehirn "speichert" diese Eindrücke und konstruiert daraus nach und nach ein Abbild der Wirklichkeit. Der Mensch ist in der Lage, Zusammenhänge zu erfassen - die Neuronen im Gehirn werden zu diesem Zweck im Wege von Assoziationsketten vernetzt. Auf diese Weise lernt der Mensch und entwickelt nach und nach das, was er sein Bewusstsein nennt. Es gibt Bereiche des Gehirns, die für die Gefühlswelt des Menschen zuständig sind. Wenn der Mensch glücklich sein soll, werden chemische Stoffe in den Körper gepumpt, etwa Hormone. Um ihn wütend oder besonders leistungsfähig zu machen, geschieht das Gleiche - Adrenalinschub! Auch diese Prozesse werden vom Gehirn gesteuert. Freier Wille? Wir werden sehen. Auch hier arbeitet die Wissenschaft an dem Nachweis, dass Entscheidungen im Gehirn entstehen, bevor sie dem Menschen bewusst werden.
> 
> Wieso hält sich nun aber so hartnäckig die Vorstellung, dass - ich nenne es mal die "Essenz" des Menschen -, in Form von Geistern auf der einen Seite, der Seele auf der anderen Seite außerhalb des Körpers existieren kann? Nun, diese Vorstellung verdanken wir, wie so vieles, was noch heute unser Leben prägt, antiken Philosophen. Die wussten noch nicht allzu viel von Neuronen und Hormonen und mussten deshalb ihre eigenen Erklärungen für das Wesen der Welt finden. Da wird die Eule im Wald, die des Nachts auf gruselige Weise "Huhu" schreit, dann schonmal zum Gespenst von Onkel Karl, das auf der Waldlichtung noch immer nach verirrten Wanderern Ausschau hält, die es überfallen kann. Der Gedanke ist naheliegend: Die Evolution hat den Menschen mit einem Selbstbehauptungs- und -erhaltungstrieb ausgestattet. Menschen wollen nicht sterben. Doch der Tod scheint unausweichlich. Der Mensch beginnt, sich vorm Tod zu fürchten, weil der Tod seinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb widerspricht. Furcht lähmt, doch der Mensch muss handlungsfähig bleiben. Um die Kraft zum Handeln zu finden, benötigt er Hoffnung. Jenseitsvorstellungen befördern Hoffnung. Der Mensch darf glauben, dass sein Dasein einen Sinn hat, dass es auf ein Ziel zusteuert. Vor allem aber, dass es nicht enden wird, auch wenn es endet. Dies gibt dem Menschen Zuversicht und Kraft, wider die Furcht vor dem Tod sein Leben zu meistern. Also haben die antiken Philosophen eine ganze Reihe von Jenseitsvorstellungen konstruiert, die geeignet waren, den Menschen diese Hoffnungen zu geben. Damit der Mensch nach seinem Tode weiterleben kann, ist es zwingend erforderlich, dass er außerhalb seinen Körpers zu leben in der Lage ist, denn dass der Körper stirbt, konnte nicht mal ein antiker Philosoph wegdiskutieren. Die Idee der Seele war geboren und wurde danach vielfach verfeinert, etwa von Platon und seine Ideenlehre.



Ich glaube dass der Glaube ans Jenseits und an Gott über eben die von dir genannten Mechanismen enstanden ist. Stutzen musste ich aber wegen den "antiken Philosophen". Ich bin jetzt natürlich auf diesem Gebiet kein Experte aber ich denke dass dieser Glaube schon lange vorher "erfunden" wurde.
Möglicherweise haben diese Philosophen das Jenseits und die Seele weiterentwickelt aber der Grundgedanke war schon da.



Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich mag Kira.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (30. April 2008)

Ich spekuliere nicht darüber das es gott gibt oder nicht ^^ weil meiner meinung nach ist diese Diskussion überflüssig da es keinen Gott gibt da er nur die erfindung von Menschen sind die sich einige Sachen nicht erklären konnten und so einfach behauptet haben das es Gott ist der dafür verantwortlich ist. Genauso wie es keine Hölle,keinen Himmel und auch keien Wiedergeburt gibt.


----------



## lars1988 (30. April 2008)

> Ich spekuliere nicht darüber das es gott gibt oder nicht ^^ weil meiner meinung nach ist diese Diskussion überflüssig da es keinen Gott gibt da er nur die erfindung von Menschen sind die sich einige Sachen nicht erklären konnten und so einfach behauptet haben das es Gott ist der dafür verantwortlich ist. Genauso wie es keine Hölle,keinen Himmel und auch keien Wiedergeburt gibt.


Wenn ich deinen Post lese, denke ich doch sofort ann die Denkweise der Kirchen bzw der Religiösen Menschen. ^^ Du bist keinen deut besser.
Wie schon oft erwähnt, glaube ich auch nicht an den von den weltlichen Religionen erschaffenen Gott, trozdem steckt hinter dieser ganzen sache viel mehr als nur "das gibts, nicht fertig aus" . Fang mal an dich mit Quantenphysik (oberflächlich) zu beschäftigen. Dann wirst du sehen das man nicht einfach sagen kann , keinen Gott, keien Wiedergeburt, vorallem Wiedergeburt....
z.B die Stringtheorie...usw....


----------



## Incontemtio (30. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Gut, jetzt sagen wir mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit Gott : kein Gott liegt bei 50:50.
> In diesen 50%, in denen Gott existiert, tummeln sich viele, viele verschiedene Götter, die unterschiedliche Anforderungen stellen. Allerdings muss man bestimmten Göttern größere Wahrscheinlichkeit zuordnen als anderen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es einen Gott gibt, der dem des Christentum, Judentum und Islam entspricht ist größer als der eines grünen Affengottes der zwischen Saturn und Jupiter eine Single-bar betreibt und von uns verlangt Tokio Hotel Alben zu kaufen.



Du postulierst einfach, dass die Existenz bestimmter Gottheiten wahrscheinlicher wäre als die anderer. Aber dafür sehe ich keinen Grund. Ein Gott der dem Juden-, Christentum oder dem Islam entspricht ist nicht wahrscheinlicher als einer der von uns verlangt jeden Tag eine Tasse Tee zu trinken oder ein Sandwich zu essen. 



Thorrak schrieb:


> Du Schlussfolgerst nun daraus: Ok, 100% kann ich nicht erreichen und die paar Prozent sind unerheblich. Also ist es nicht sinnvoll an Gott zu glauben.



Bei einer unendlichen Anzahl möglicher Götter, die unterschiedliche Taten vom Menschen abverlangen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Gott, an den man selbst glaubt, existiert, null ist.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Fang mal an dich mit Quantenphysik (oberflächlich) zu beschäftigen. Dann wirst du sehen das man nicht einfach sagen kann , keinen Gott, keien Wiedergeburt, vorallem Wiedergeburt....
> z.B die Stringtheorie...usw....



Das kann ich nachvollziehen^^
Die Quantenmechanik ist für mich ein seltsam Ding. Da erscheint mir der Glaube an Gott wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Wenn ich deinen Post lese, denke ich doch sofort ann die Denkweise der Kirchen bzw der Religiösen Menschen. ^^ Du bist keinen deut besser.
> Wie schon oft erwähnt, glaube ich auch nicht an den von den weltlichen Religionen erschaffenen Gott, trozdem steckt hinter dieser ganzen sache viel mehr als nur "das gibts, nicht fertig aus" . Fang mal an dich mit Quantenphysik (oberflächlich) zu beschäftigen. Dann wirst du sehen das man nicht einfach sagen kann , keinen Gott, keien Wiedergeburt, vorallem Wiedergeburt....
> z.B die Stringtheorie...usw....



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Wenn du nicht an Gott (und den Scheiß) glaubst, wieso hältst du dich in diesen Forum auf? Bist du hier auf der suche nach irgendetwas bestimmten? Sonst würde man sich nicht 20 Seiten lang die ganzen Texte hier durchlesen... Da ist irgendwo nen Widerspruch. Man liest nur aus Interesse. Wenn für dich aber fest steht : Das gibt es nicht. Dann gibt es das eben in deiner kleinen Welt nicht. Wieso bist du dann hier? Das verwirrt mich zu sehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um dich zu beruhigen: Du wirst nicht finden was du suchst. Du suchst nur nach dem was du dir erhoffst zu finden. 

LG


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. April 2008)

kleiner_hexer, ich glaub es ist sehr schwer für die einzelnen leute ihren glauben zu begründen oder besser gesagt, ihn in ein paar sätzen zusammenzufassen - das geht schlichtweg einfach nicht

und ganz ehrlich, wer erörtert hier seinen glauben, wenn so viele intollerante idioten hier herumschwirren die einen nur daran aufziehen? es geht gar nicht darum wer recht hat, sondern es ist nur eine schadenfreudige, sadistische sekiererei von kindern aller altersstufen die sich einbilden die welt zu kennen :/

im persönlichen gespräch, oder zu dritt/viert erzähl ich gerne was es mit meinem persönlichen glauben auf sich hat
aber hier in dieser *hust* illustren runde? haha, never xD

die diskussion hier ist eigentlich bereits ad absurdum geführt worden, da es im grunde keiner seite möglich ist ihre standpunkte in ruhe vorzubringen, ohne von der anderen partei zamgestampft zu werdenwenn nicht sogar deswegen vereppelt oder einfach nur sekiert

der diskussionskultur, generell im buffed forum, fehlt der respekt voreinander...und langsam sehe ich auch nicht mehr ein warum sich irgendwer irgendwem anderen hier gegenüber zamreißen sollte


----------



## Incontemtio (30. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Die Quantenmechanik ist für mich ein seltsam Ding.



Vieles in der Mathematik und der Physik ist dem menschlichen Geiste unzugänglichen. Man denke nur an mehr als drei Dimensionen, mit denen man wunderbar rechnen kann, aber die sich unser Gehirn nicht vorstellen kann. 

Übrings, wenn es einen allwissenden Gott gibt, gibt es keine Moral.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> der diskussionskultur, generell im buffed forum, fehlt der respekt voreinander...und langsam sehe ich auch nicht mehr ein warum sich irgendwer irgendwem anderen hier gegenüber zamreißen sollte



Nicht nur im buffed Forum, überall auf der ganzen weiten Welt! Menschen reden von ihren glauben größtenteils nur, um *bestätigung und Anerkennung * zu finden. Die meisten wissen selbst dass sie sich belügen. Deshalb sind sie hier. Kommt dann jemand der das gegenteil behauptet von dem was man sich selbst denkt (oder auch einbildet) endet das meistens in einer krampfhaften Bekämpfung. Anstatt zu tollerieren was andere für Standpunkte vertreten wird sich gegenseitig beschimpft usw.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Vieles in der Mathematik und der Physik ist dem menschlichen Geiste unzugänglichen. Man denke nur an mehr als drei Dimensionen, mit denen man wunderbar rechnen kann, aber die sich unser Gehirn nicht vorstellen kann.
> 
> Übrings, wenn es einen allwissenden Gott gibt, gibt es keine Moral.



Der Mensch setzt gerade mal 10 % Gehirnkapazität ein. Was ist mit den restlichen 90 %. Die sind auf irgendeine mysteriöse Art verschwunden und nicht aufgreifbar. Wieso das so ist kann ich mir schon denken. Und ich will das auch ehrlich gesagt niemals wissen.


----------



## lars1988 (30. April 2008)

> Übrings, wenn es einen allwissenden Gott gibt, gibt es keine Moral.


Hm, das sehe ich nicht ganz so.
Moral ist eine eigenschaft von Menschen. Bzw. möglicherweise auch anderen Lebenwesen, wer weiss.


----------



## lars1988 (30. April 2008)

> Der Mensch setzt gerade mal 10 % Gehirnkapazität ein.


Das ist absolut falsch.
Neuste Forschungen haben ergeben, das alles verwendet wird...
genaueres kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Das ist absolut falsch.
> Neuste Forschungen haben ergeben, das alles verwendet wird...
> genaueres kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif jetzt nicht sagen.



Ich glaube dir aufs Wort. Aber es ist TATSACHE dass wir bestimmte Dinge nicht erkennen können. Das beste Beispiel dafür sind Hunde. Aber auch Katzen sind faszinierende Lebewesen. Wieso guckt sich meine Katze nicht im Spiegel an? Wieso nimmt sie sich selbst nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gibt es für keine dieser Thesen einen Beweis. Weder für deine dass der Mensch mehr benutzt, genauso wenig für meine.


Edit: es wird nur alles verwendet was du verwenden/verarbeiten kannst. Alles was darüber geht (Infrarot z.B.) kannst du nicht verarbeiten. Der Mensch hat rein theoretisch gesehen ein Gehirn mit unbegrenztem Speicherplatz. Das heißt aber nicht, dass er deshalb alles warnehmen kann.


----------



## lars1988 (30. April 2008)

Das hast du wohl wiederum recht.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du postulierst einfach, dass die Existenz bestimmter Gottheiten wahrscheinlicher wäre als die anderer. Aber dafür sehe ich keinen Grund. Ein Gott der dem Juden-, Christentum oder dem Islam entspricht ist nicht wahrscheinlicher als einer der von uns verlangt jeden Tag eine Tasse Tee zu trinken oder ein Sandwich zu essen.


Ich beziehe da noch die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit ein dass, falls ein Gott oder Götter existieren, diese uns auch mitteilen was wir tun müssen um nicht bestraft zu werden. Und da ist sind die vorhandenen Religionen im Vorteil.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Bei einer unendlichen Anzahl möglicher Götter, die unterschiedliche Taten vom Menschen abverlangen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Gott, an den man selbst glaubt, existiert, null ist.



Natürlich, dennoch ist der Atheismus genauso oder weniger sinnvoll als eine Religion. Und Null ist sie eben NICHT. Denn wenn wir auf der Seite "Gott existiert" sind gibt es ja zumindest einen dieser unendlich vielen Götter. Die Wahrscheinlichket mag verschwindend gering sein, aber sie ist vorhanden.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Der einzigste Sinn der Religion ist die Menschen von etwas zu überzeugen von was niemand 100%ig die Lösung kennt. Und solange es Menschen schlecht geht wird auch die Religion weiter bestehen. Punkt-.-


----------



## Incontemtio (30. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichket mag verschwindend gering sein, aber sie ist vorhanden.



x / unendlich = 0


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> x / unendlich = 0



Aus Wikipedia
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dass einem Ereignis die Wahrscheinlichkeit Null zugeordnet wird, heißt nicht, dass dessen Eintritt prinzipiell unmöglich ist.

Dies wird durch folgendes Beispiel veranschaulicht: In einem Zufallsexperiment wird eine beliebige reelle Zahl zwischen 0 und 1 gezogen. Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass jede Zahl gleich wahrscheinlich sei – es wird also die Gleichverteilung auf dem Intervall [0,1] vorausgesetzt. Dann ist, da es in dem Intervall unendlich viele Zahlen gibt, für jede einzelne Zahl aus dem Intervall die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit gleich Null, dennoch ist jede Zahl aus [0,1] als Ziehungsergebnis möglich.

Ein unmögliches Ereignis ist im Rahmen dieses Beispiels etwa die Ziehung der 2, also das Elementarereignis {2}.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aber diese Diskussion sollten wir lieber einstellen. Hat ja mit dem Thema jetzt gar nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Aus Wikipedia
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dass einem Ereignis die Wahrscheinlichkeit Null zugeordnet wird, heißt nicht, dass dessen Eintritt prinzipiell unmöglich ist.
> 
> ...




Da kann man gleich bei bleiben und zu Albert Einsteins Theorie von Schwarzen Löchern und die Relativitätstheorie kommen. ;-)


----------



## Incontemtio (30. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Aber diese Diskussion sollten wir lieber einstellen. Hat ja mit dem Thema jetzt gar nichts mehr zu tun.



Ich gebe mich geschlagen. Man sollte einsehen, wenn der andere einen argumentativ untergebuttert hat, meine Argumentationskette war scheinbar nicht ganz so durchdacht ...


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das auch. Wenn du nicht an Gott (und den Scheiß) glaubst, wieso hältst du dich in diesen Forum auf? Bist du hier auf der suche nach irgendetwas bestimmten? Sonst würde man sich nicht 20 Seiten lang die ganzen Texte hier durchlesen... Da ist irgendwo nen Widerspruch. Man liest nur aus Interesse. Wenn für dich aber fest steht : Das gibt es nicht. Dann gibt es das eben in deiner kleinen Welt nicht. Wieso bist du dann hier? Das verwirrt mich zu sehr...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein einziges Interesse besteht darin das ich wissen will warum leute an Gott glauben weil es für mich unbegreiflich ist da es für mich auf der Hand liegt das es Gott nicht gibt. Und nur weil jemand 100%ig eine andere Meinung vertritt heißt das nicht das er kein Interesse daran haben darf warum andere anders denken. ich weiß nicht wirklich warum das verwirrt? Nur weil du erdbeeren nicht magst heißt das doch nicht das dir jegliche Diskussion über den Geschmack der erdbeeren fern bleiben musst oder?


----------



## Durlok (30. April 2008)

ich glaube an gott
warum ?
ganz einfach 
ich bin gott 
du übrigens auch 
auch die fliege in deinem zimmer der baum vor deinem haus der stadtbach um die ecke der schimmelpilz auf dem alten käse im kühlschrank u.s.w

was schliese ich daraus 
wier alle sind eins
und das ist gott


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Mein einziges Interesse besteht darin das ich wissen will warum leute an Gott glauben weil es für mich unbegreiflich ist da es für mich auf der Hand liegt das es Gott nicht gibt. Und nur weil jemand 100%ig eine andere Meinung vertritt heißt das nicht das er kein Interesse daran haben darf warum andere anders denken. ich weiß nicht wirklich warum das verwirrt? Nur weil du erdbeeren nicht magst heißt das doch nicht das dir jegliche Diskussion über den Geschmack der erdbeeren fern bleiben musst oder?



Ich weiß nicht was für nen Mensch du bist aber mir wäre es sowas von Schnuppe wenn ich wüsste wieviel Leute Erdbeeren gern haben. Was würde mir das bringen?  Ich könnte dir sonst etwas von Erdbeeren erzählen. Was hätte das für nen Sinn? Eine Diskussion besteht meistens darin den gegenüber von seinen Argumenten zu überzeugen. *Wie will man überzeugen wie du es tun möchtest dass es keinen Gott gibt, wenn man keine Vernünftige Argumente hat? *Du stellst in den Raum Gott gibt es nicht weil es ihn NUR FÜR DICH selbst nicht gibt. 

Du sagst nämlich für dich liegt es auf der Hand dass es Gott nicht gibt.* Auf welcher deiner Hände liegt denn dafür der Beweis wenn ich Fragen darf?* Es gibt keinen Beweis dafür. Und zu sagen "Gott gibt es nicht das weiß ich 100%ig genau" ist naiv und dämlich denn seid Urzeiten spekulieren die Menschen über diese Frage und absolut niemand (nichteinmal du als kleines Geschöpf) wirst diese Frage lösen oder eine Lösung hier finden. Aber das nur am Rande nun zur eigentlichen Sache:


Menschen glauben in erster Linie an Gott um ihre Glückseeligkeit wieder herzustellen/damit es ihnen Seelisch besser geht. Muss deiner Meinung also beim glauben eine bestimmte Tatsache vorhanden sein? 

Glauben hat etwas mit suggestion zu tun. Suggestion bezeichnet eine manipulative Beeinflussung einer Vorstellung oder Empfindung mit der Folge, dass die Manipulation nicht wahrgenommen wird oder zumindest zeitweise für das Bewusstsein nicht abrufbereit ist. *Glauben heißt einfach, etwas für Wahr zu halten was man nicht sieht. * Dabei spielts absolut keine Rolle ob etwas Wahr ist oder JEMALS Wahr sein könnte.

Der Mensch ansicht muss glücklich in seinen Gedanken/seiner Seele sein. Und das ist er in erster Linie mit dem glauben. Die Vorstellung davon dass es Gott gibt nimmt vielen Menschen Druck von den Herzen. Das hat was mit einem Psychischen Aspekt zu tun und hat absolut nicht´s damit zu tun ob was dran sein könnte!
Du siehst glauben hat eher was mit meinen/vermuten zu tun. 

Ich für meinen Teil treibe mich* nicht *hier rum weil ich sowieso der Auffassung bin dass es Gott nicht gibt. Ich bin hier um zu spekulieren/das ein oder andere Interessante mir durchzulesen. 

Ich kann mir denken wieso du dich hier rumtreibst. Du glaubst fest daran dass es Gott NICHT gibt und du erhoffst hier genügend Meinungen zu erlesen die genauso denken wie du, um dich in deinen vielleicht verwirrten Gefühlen zu bestätigen.

Das was hier größtenteils geschrieben wird hört man überall. Hier wird man keine Beweise für die existenz eines Gottes finden, genauso wenig gegen die Existenz! Hier mitzu reden als nicht gläubiger (noch nicht einmal mit Argumenten) ist genauso unüberlegt als wie ein Nichtschwimmer vom 10er in ein 5 Meter Becken zu springen. Was nicht heißt dass du nicht gerne mitreden darfst aber wenn du das tust dann sei dir bitte dem bewusst dass es Menschen gibt die dich in deinen Aussagen kritisieren werden weil sie sie für nicht besonders gut durchdacht halten. Ich könnte auch einfach etwas in den Raum werfen als Beispiel:
*
Es gibt in wirklichkeit keinen richtigen Schmerz!*
Es ist wirklich so, es gibt keinen Schmerz, das weiß ich 100%ig! Es liegt mir auf der Hand!

So weißt du dass diese Aussage absolut keine feste glaubwürdigkeit besitzt. Und wieso ist das so? Ganz einfach: Es ist nicht gestützt an einer Begründung! 


Eine Behauptung ohne Begründung ist soviel Wert wie meine Unterhose die ich gestern Abend gewechselt habe.

Denk darüber mal bitte nach!

LG


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> *
> Es gibt in wirklichkeit keinen richtigen Schmerz!*
> Es ist wirklich so, es gibt keinen Schmerz, das weiß ich 100%ig! Es liegt mir auf der Hand!



ich wünsch es dir nicht, aber solltest du eines tages darmkrebs im endstadium haben und tagelang blut und darm erbrichst bevor du jämmerlich verreckst wirst du das mit sicherheit etwas anders sehen.

es ist teilweise wirklich weder zu fassen noch zu ertragen was einige vollhonks hier teilweise für einen vollkommen hirnverbrannten mist schwafeln.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ich glaube an gott
> warum ?
> ganz einfach
> ich bin gott
> ...




wenn altkluge pseudohippies wie du und konsorten wirklich in den himmel kommen sollten vwerpiss ich mich freiwillig in die hölle.
da ist die luft zwar schlechter aber wenigstens muss man da nicht son ökohirnfick lesen.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich wünsch es dir nicht, aber solltest du eines tages darmkrebs im endstadium haben und tagelang blut und darm erbrichst bevor du jämmerlich verreckst wirst du das mit sicherheit etwas anders sehen.
> 
> es ist teilweise wirklich weder zu fassen noch zu ertragen was einige vollhonks hier teilweise für einen vollkommen hirnverbrannten mist schwafeln.




Natürlich gibt es Schmerzen. Aber was ich sagen will deine Nervenzellen sind dafür da um dich zu schützen von den Einflüssen der Welt. Schmerz wäre normal überflussig. Es tut ja weh. Würden wir allerdings keinen Schmerz empfinden wäre die Wahrscheinilchkeit gering, Gefahren wirklich warzunehmen.

Im übrigen:

Delphine empfinden weniger Schmerz als Menschen. Damit meine ich nicht mich sondern generell Delphine.

Edit: Ich sollte besser zu jeden meiner Kommentare besser "ironiean" "ironieaus" hinzufügen. Es gibt einige die das trotzdem net verstehen können.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Schmerzen. Aber was ich sagen will deine Nervenzellen sind dafür da um dich zu schützen von den Einflüssen der Welt. Schmerz wäre normal überflussig. Es tut ja weh. Würden wir allerdings keinen Schmerz empfinden wäre die Wahrscheinilchkeit gering, Gefahren wirklich warzunehmen.
> 
> Im übrigen:
> 
> ...




das hat mit ironie verstehen oder nicht nichts zu tun.
du schreibst riesigen bullshit wenn du in ner pro-gottglaube diskussion einfach mal so daher schreibst das es keine schmerzen gibt, jeder der wie ich vom gegenteil überzeugt ist empfindet das als provozierend, gehirnamputiert und absolut daneben.
da wird ein entschuldigendes //ironie off hähä auch nichts dran ändern.

Im übrigen:

Delphine sind schwule Haie!

(das hat in etwa genauso viel mit dem thema zu tun wie dein monolog zu delphinen)


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das hat mit ironie verstehen oder nicht nichts zu tun.
> du schreibst riesigen bullshit wenn du in ner pro-gottglaube diskussion einfach mal so daher schreibst das es keine schmerzen gibt, jeder der wie ich vom gegenteil überzeugt ist empfindet das als provozierend, gehirnamputiert und absolut daneben.
> da wird ein entschuldigendes //ironie off hähä auch nichts dran ändern.
> 
> ...



Tut mir sehr leid für dich wenn du net in der Lage bist ganz einfache Sachverhälte nachzuvollziehen.


PS: es ist mir relativ Schnuppe was Delphine in den Augen anderer sind. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Tut mir sehr leid für dich wenn du net in der Lage bist ganz einfache Sachverhälte nachzuvollziehen.
> PS: es ist mir relativ Schnuppe was Delphine in den Augen anderer sind.
> 
> 
> ...





tut mir leid für dich wenn du nicht in der lage bist mal die backen zu halten wenns um dinge geht von denen du absolut keine ahnung hast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> tut mir leid für dich wenn du nicht in der lage bist mal die backen zu halten wenns um dinge geht von denen du absolut keine ahnung hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



besser ist keine Ahnung haben als kein Gehirn haben =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> besser ist keine Ahnung haben als kein Gehirn haben =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





gut das delphine keinen schmerz empfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

Kinders nu entspannt euch mal wieder, flamen bringt nix. Ich glaube Du hast einfach nicht verstanden was er mit "es gibt keinen Schmerz" meint.

Das ist philosophisch ausgedrückt, es gibt ein Schmerzempfinden, aber wie schaut die Definition von Dingen aus die man nicht sehen kann, anfassen kann und die keiner exakt so mit einem teilt?


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> gut das delphine keinen schmerz empfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




immerhin um vieles besser als ein GROßMEISTER der Transmutation.

Ich knie vor dir nieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Kinders nu entspannt euch mal wieder, flamen bringt nix. Ich glaube Du hast einfach nicht verstanden was er mit "es gibt keinen Schmerz" meint.




das ist ein Er?


edit: tatsächlich ein Er


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das ist ein Er?
> edit: tatsächlich ein Er



Mir ist egal was ich bin solange ich weiß ich bin etwas. 
Anscheinend bist du nicht´s sonst würdest du dich nicht an so ne Kinderkacke auslassen. 

Von daher tu dir selbst den gefallen geh wieder dahin zurück wo du hingehörst.


----------



## Curumo (30. April 2008)

Hmm es gibt kein Gott, eine Hyptothese die man in den Raum wirft hmm

In Amerika sind Atheisten ( so heißen die Gott ablehnenden Menschen) die am wenigsten geachtete Volksgruppe! Selbst die Araber sind da beliebter

jaja ich weis das begründet sich aus dem Kalten Krieg ist richtig und schon haben wir aber auch den Weg zum Begründer des modernen Atheismus gefunden, wie viele aus der Geschichte wissen wurde die Kirche vom Stadtgetrennt damit sie an Einfluss verliert und es hat funktioniert sehr gut sogar.

Vorallem wir die junge Generation Deutschlands haben es verinnigt und uns immer weiter von der Kirche und ihren nervigen Pflichten entfernt.

Dabei bestreiten nur die wenigsten die Exitenz Höhere Mächte, sei es ein Gott, Götter , Geister oder auch nur Karma.  
Es wird ehr ja direkt die Kirche an sich abgelehnt. 

Nun wenn mich jemand fragt wieso ich nicht in die Kirche gehe, weder getauft bin noch ein Gebet kann dann ist meine Antwort.
"Ich denke das der Mensch mit seinen moralischjen Handeln sich soweit entwickelt hat durch Ethik das keine weitere Instanz von nöten ist die ihm weiter dazu aufruft"

Also im Sinne des moralisch richtigen Handelns, sollte man nie jemanden seine Meinung aufzwingen  es herrscht hier Freiheit der Gedanken und man sollte nie versuchen etwas zu beweisen was nicht zu bewiesen geht.
Selbst die Naturkonstanten sind nicht wirklich konstant , nichts lässt sich zu 100% beweisen


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Mir ist egal was ich bin solange ich weiß ich bin etwas.



von deiner dialektik krieg ich echt diabetes.




Delphin87 schrieb:


> Anscheinend bist du nicht´s sonst würdest du dich nicht an so ne Kinderkacke auslassen.



du stehst auf gott und delphine, ich auf kinderkacke,
und sollte denn nicht für uns alle kleine häschen ein plätzchen auf der erde sein???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

> von deiner dialektik krieg ich echt diabetes.


Dann hoffe ich für dich nur dass du sofort tod umkippst und sich dein tod nicht noch auf Kosten des Staates um einige Zeit aufschiebt. =)



> du stehst auf gott und delphine, ich auf kinderkacke,
> und sollte denn nicht für uns alle kleine häschen ein plätzchen auf der erde sein???




*Ich stehe nicht auf Gott,* genauso wenig stehe ich auf Delphine. Hättest du meine Beiträge gelesen wüsstest du dass ich nicht´s von Gott halte. Ich streite nur die existenz nicht ab. Tut mir leid für deine unwissenheit. Ich finde Menschen wie dich die gerade nur mal das Wort "Gott" lesen und sich darauf sonst etwas zusammen reimen einfach nur traurig und lächerlich. 

Denk was du willst aber lass meine Wenigkeit damit verschont. Solange du glücklich bist mit deinen sinnlosen und dummen geschwafel ist doch alles in bester Ordnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Denk was du willst aber lass meine Wenigkeit damit verschont. Solange du glücklich bist in deinem sinnlosen und dummen geschwafel ist doch alles in bester Ordnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und das ausgerechnet aus deinem mund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> und das ausgerechnet aus deinem mund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du scheinst mich ja sehr gut zu kennen du neunmalkluges aus den Sumpf gekrochenes irgendetwas. 

Applaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> du scheinst mich ja sehr zu kennen



zum glück nicht, ich kann nur über das urteilen was ich in deinen BSEartigen-posts gelesen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> zum glück nicht, ich kann nur über das urteilen was ich in deinen BSEartigen-posts gelesen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dir muss verdammt langweilig sein in deinen verkümmerten Leben... 

ich geb dir ein Tipp: such dir ein anständiges hobby.

Ich hoffe dein gelaber hat dich glücklich gemacht.  Ansonsten weiter, give me more geistlose Antworten um deine Stimmung zu steigern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich mache da übrigens gerne mit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es amüsiert mich zu tiefst was du da alles vor dir her faselst.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Es amüsiert mich zu tiefst was du da alles vor dir her faselst.





den eindruck hab ich auch,
aber solange du weisst das du was bist... u know  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Kinders nu entspannt euch mal wieder, flamen bringt nix. Ich glaube Du hast einfach nicht verstanden was er mit "es gibt keinen Schmerz" meint.
> 
> Das ist philosophisch ausgedrückt, es gibt ein Schmerzempfinden, aber wie schaut die Definition von Dingen aus die man nicht sehen kann, anfassen kann und die keiner exakt so mit einem teilt?




Das ist nen Spannender Punkt den du da ansprichst. Es ist ja bekannt dass das Universum aus Matiere (Atome) besteht. Der kontrast dazu soll Antimaterie sein. Antimaterie soll laut Wissenschaft da sein aber man kann sie nicht fühlen, sehen, riechen, hören usw. Forscher sind seid Jahren auf der Suche nach dem gewissem "nicht´s" was du ansprichst. Ich denke (vielleicht) könnte mit diesem "nicht´s" auch die Seele ansicht gemeint sein. Muss nicht so sein. Aber irgendetwas im Universum fehlt um angeblich um die Sterne am Himmel zu halten. So hab ich es jedenfalls mal in einer Dokumentation gesehen. Und das ist sehr interessant meiner Meinung nach =)


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> den eindruck hab ich auch,
> aber solange du weisst das du was bist... u know
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den Eindruck dass du "etwas" bist hast du mir nicht gegeben. Aber mir ist es egal was du denkst solange du glücklich in deiner Traumwelt bist. =)


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Das ist nen Spannender Punkt den du da ansprichst. Es ist ja bekannt dass das Universum aus Matiere (Atome) besteht. Der kontrast dazu soll Antimaterie sein. Antimaterie soll laut Wissenschaft da sein aber man kann sie nicht fühlen, sehen, riechen, hören usw. Forscher sind seid Jahren auf der Suche nach dem gewissem "nicht´s" was du ansprichst. Ich denke (vielleicht) könnte mit diesem "nicht´s" auch die Seele ansicht gemeint sein. Muss nicht so sein. Aber irgendetwas im Universum fehlt um angeblich um die Sterne am Himmel zu halten. So hab ich es jedenfalls mal in einer Dokumentation gesehen. Und das ist sehr interessant meiner Meinung nach =)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.zytglogge.ch/img_sachbuch/Jegge_Dummheit.jpg

man kann es von dir lernen. Somit bist du etwas gaaaaaaanz besonderes.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> http://www.zytglogge.ch/img_sachbuch/Jegge_Dummheit.jpg
> 
> man kann es von dir lernen. Somit bist du etwas gaaaaaaanz besonderes.




ich click lieber nicht auf den link, nachher ist das ein nacktbild von dir oder etwas ähnlich groteskes


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich click lieber nicht auf den link, nachher ist das ein nacktbild von dir oder etwas ähnlich groteskes



Weißt du wenn ich, meine Gedanken (das was einen Menschen eigentlich ausmacht) für dich nur unerwünschter Müll bin, dann beleidige ruhig weiter wenn du dich damit besser fühlst!

Sei stolz darauf so viel "toller" zu sein.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Weißt du wenn ich, meine Gedanken (das was einen Menschen eigentlich ausmacht) für dich nur unerwünschter Müll bin, dann beleidige ruhig weiter wenn du dich damit besser fühlst!
> 
> Sei stolz darauf so viel "toller" zu sein.




interessant ist jedenfalls das du, obwohl zu 100% davon überzeugt der klügere zu sein, trotzdem nicht nachgibst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> interessant ist jedenfalls das du, obwohl zu 100% davon überzeugt der klügere zu sein, trotzdem nicht nach gibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin nicht davon überzeugt die klügere zu sein! Ich habe mein eigenes Weltbild welches ich verteidige wie alle anderen Menschen auch! Ich beachte immer, dass sich hinter jedem Menschen auch Gefühle verbergen und höre auf, wenn ich weiß ich sollte jetzt besser aufhören... Man kritisiert höchstens das Verhalten eines Menschen´s, aber nie den Charakter persönlich! 

Du hast doch darauf gehofft  dass mich deine Worte verletzen.

(Das ist doch der Grund wieso du so "cool" tust. Meine Antworten interessierten dich nicht die Bohne. Wichtig für dich ist es nur einen "Störfaktor" bei Seite zu schieben. )

Und ich gratulier dir dazu tausendmal!


----------



## Durlok (30. April 2008)

@ vreen

du bis echt sehr unterhaltsam

ich mag dich

liebe grüsse

altkluger pseudohippie


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht davon überzeugt die klügere zu sein!




zurecht



Delphin87 schrieb:


> Du hast doch darauf gehofft  dass mich deine Worte verletzen.




selbst wenn, schliesslich gibt es ja keinen richtigen schmerz im leben oder?


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> @ vreen
> 
> du bis echt sehr unterhaltsam
> 
> ...




ich hasse dich mit der kraft von 1000 sonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> zurecht
> selbst wenn, schliesslich gibt es ja keinen richtigen schmerz im leben oder?



Ich habe behauptet es würde keinen Schmerz geben das was ich damit meinte war aber nicht dass es absolut keinen Schmerz gibt. Das was ich meinte war als Denkanstoß gemeint dass man nicht einfach etwas in den Raum hienein werfen sollte. Es war ansicht nicht auf Schmerzen bezogen und ich geb zu dass es keinen richtigen Zusammenhang gibt. Ich wollte nur einen vergleich stellen mehr nicht!

Und eine körperliche Schädigung führt nicht zwangsläufig zur Schmerzwahrnehmung. Manchmal werden Schmerzen noch nichtmal von denjenigen bemerkt! 

Schmerzen sind auch immer subjektiv und liegen im Auge des betrachters selbst! Das was du z.B. als Schmerz empfindest muss nicht heißen, dass ich es auch als Schmerz empfinde. Kommt natürlich auf die Schädigung selbst an. Jemand der sein Bein verliert muss wohl Schmerz empfinden! Es sei denn ihm Fehlen irgendwelche bestimmte Nervenbahnen die das ganze nicht mehr an das ZNS weiterleiten. Schmerz in unseren Körper ist nur ein Wahnsignal und hat sonst keine weitere Funktion. 

Mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen. Ich wünsche niemanden Schmerzen egal welche Art von Schmerzen...


----------



## lars1988 (30. April 2008)

Durch dieses ganze Schmerzgerede ist mir ein Gedanke gekommen.
Warum sollte ein allmächtiger, ein voller liebe und weisheit steckender Gott, so etwas wie schmerzen erschaffen ?
Ok als Warnung für den Körper ist eine Sache.
Aber was ist mit chronischen Schmerzen, was ist mit den Schmerzen die dir von einer anderen Person zugefügt werden ? Warum gibt es denn höllische Schmerzen ?
Warun nicht nur einen kleinen Schmerz der sagt : "Achtung Aua" 
Warum müssen manche zB. kleine Kinder, Höllenqualen erleiden ?

Und wer jetzt mit dem Spruch: Gottes Wege sind unergründlich kommt.....wayne bla noob... ^^


----------



## Delphin87 (30. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Durch dieses ganze Schmerzgerede ist mir ein Gedanke gekommen.
> Warum sollte ein allmächtiger, ein voller liebe und weisheit steckender Gott, so etwas wie schmerzen erschaffen ?
> Ok als Warnung für den Körper ist eine Sache.
> Aber was ist mit Chronischen Schmerzen, was ist mit den Schmerze die dir von einer anderen Person zugefügt werden ? Warum gibt es denn so höllische schmerzen ?
> ...



Na weil Gott wenns ihn wirklich geben sollte vielleicht dafür selbst keine Lösung fand/kennt? Du sprichst das Thema "Bestimmungen" an. Ich denke es gibt keine Bestimmung und auch keine absichtlichkeiten im Universum. Alles basiert auf ein Zufallsprinzip. Vielleicht wurde das absichtlich so gemacht (wenn es überhaupt "gemacht" wurde)... wer wird das jemals wissen... -.-

Edit: Gottes Wege sind unergründlich. xD xD xD


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Durch dieses ganze Schmerzgerede ist mir ein Gedanke gekommen.
> Warum sollte ein allmächtiger, ein voller liebe und weisheit steckender Gott, so etwas wie schmerzen erschaffen ?
> Ok als Warnung für den Körper ist eine Sache.
> Aber was ist mit Chronischen Schmerzen, was ist mit den Schmerze die dir von einer anderen Person zugefügt werden ? Warum gibt es denn so höllische schmerzen ?
> ...




warum gibt er den menschen die möglichkeit anderen menschen eben diese schmerzen aus allen möglichen gründen in nahezu perfektionierter form anzutun, empfinde ich als die bessere frage.
und vielleicht noch warum ein mensch der eh unheimliches pech im leben gehabt hat und über lange jahre schwer krank ist und nur unter unvorstellbaren schmerzen dahinsicht bis er "endlich" tot ist, ist vielleicht auch noch eine frage die interessant wäre in dem zusammenhang.

schmerzen sind nicht existent, natürlich...
wie weit kann man eigentlich den kopf im arsch haben um hier sowas zu posten?


----------



## Ematra (1. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Vieles in der Mathematik und der Physik ist dem menschlichen Geiste unzugänglichen. Man denke nur an mehr als drei Dimensionen, mit denen man wunderbar rechnen kann, aber die sich unser Gehirn nicht vorstellen kann.




Hm? Also ich kann mir höhere Dimensionen problemlos vorstellen. Als vierte Dimension wird regelmäßig die Zeit betrachtet. Die Relativitätstheorie etwa besagt, dass sich der Mensch beständig mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in der Raumzeit bewegt. Bewegt er sich rascher im Raum, bewegt er sich langsamer in der Zeit und umgekehrt. Die fünfte Dimension wären demzufolge unterschiedliche, nebeneinander existierende Universen. Wenn man diese Ansammlung an Universen "Multiversum" nennt, würde die sechste Dimension verschiedene Multiversen miteinander verbinden usw. Es gibt Theorien, nach denen das Universum 10 bzw. 24 Dimensionen besitzt, die allerdings keine eigene Ausdehnung haben sollen, weil sie gleichermaßen "eingerollt" sind. So ganz bewiesen ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Ematra (1. Mai 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich sollte besser zu jeden meiner Kommentare besser "ironiean" "ironieaus" hinzufügen. Es gibt einige die das trotzdem net verstehen können.




Du solltest vor allem aufhören, Kommentare zu verfassen, die man sowohl ironisch als auch nicht ironisch auffassen kann und die Du dann, je nachdem, wie es Dir später in den Kram passt, umetikettieren kannst. Das war schon in dem Thread über die roten Ampeln ziemlich irritierend und nervig... Nur so als Tipp...

Um die Schmerzdebatte mal mit wenigen Worten abzubügeln: Schmerz hilft dem Menschen, Krankheiten zu erkennen. Und weil er extrem unangenehm ist, trägt er maßgeblich dazu bei, dass der Menschen nach Mitteln gegen diese Krankheiten forscht. Wodurch er die Überlebenschancen des Menschen drastisch erhöht. Schmerz ist also ein evolutionärer Vorteil wie so viele andere auch. Deshalb konnte er sich im Rahmen von Mutation und Selektion durchsetzen. Wie auch der Glaube und so viele andere Eigenarten des Menschen.


----------



## Delphin87 (1. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Du solltest vor allem aufhören, Kommentare zu verfassen, die man sowohl ironisch als auch nicht ironisch auffassen kann und die Du dann, je nachdem, wie es Dir später in den Kram passt, umetikettieren kannst. Das war schon in dem Thread über die roten Ampeln ziemlich irritierend und nervig... Nur so als Tipp...



tut mir leid dass ich keinen richtigen Styl beim schreiben habe. Agressive Propaganda mag leider nicht jeder... bin nunmal kein ausgeglichener Mensch wie du vielleicht. darüber bin ich mir aber bewusst und es ändert nicht´s an der Tatsache dass ich schreibe wie ich schreibe. Wenn ichs ändern könnte hätt ich´s schon geändert versichere ich dir ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Hm? Also ich kann mir höhere Dimensionen problemlos vorstellen. Als vierte Dimension wird regelmäßig die Zeit betrachtet. Die Relativitätstheorie etwa besagt, dass sich der Mensch beständig mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in der Raumzeit bewegt. Bewegt er sich rascher im Raum, bewegt er sich langsamer in der Zeit und umgekehrt. Die fünfte Dimension wären demzufolge unterschiedliche, nebeneinander existierende Universen. Wenn man diese Ansammlung an Universen "Multiversum" nennt, würde die sechste Dimension verschiedene Multiversen miteinander verbinden usw. Es gibt Theorien, nach denen das Universum 10 bzw. 24 Dimensionen besitzt, die allerdings keine eigene Ausdehnung haben sollen, weil sie gleichermaßen "eingerollt" sind. So ganz bewiesen ist das aber nicht.



Ich glaube da verwechselst du etwas.
Sich einen vierdimensionalen Raum vorstellen geht ja vielleicht noch, wenn man die vierte Dimension mit der Zeit gleichsetzt. Ich stell mir das gerne als Film vor. Die dritte Dimension ist dann ein Standbild. Wenn ich dann die Zeitachse dazunehme werden es bewegte Bilder.
Bei den Multiversen ist es etwas anders. Ich behaupte nämlich das du dir diesen fünfdimensionalen Raum nicht wirklich vorstellst, sondern nur ein mögliches Abbild dieses Raumes in deinem dreidimensionalen Vorstellungsvermögen. Vielleicht stellst du dir ja ein Multiversum vor wie es öfters abgebildet wird, dh Universen, vielleicht kugelförmig mit Galaxien, Nebel etc, und ordnest diese dann nebeneinander an. Das ist dann aber immer noch eine dreidimensionale Vostellung.
Ähnlich einem ebenen Blatt Papier. Du kannst darauf wunderbar Würfel, Kegel oder ähnliches abbilden aber du schaffst es nicht darauf echte Dreidimensionaliät darzustellen. Der Würfel ist kein echter Würfel sondern nur die Abbildung eines Würfels. Oder wie Magritte sagen würde: "Ceci n’est pas une pipe".

Und das ist ja nur die physikalische Deutung. Bei dem Versuch sich einen geometrischen mehrdimensionalen Raum vorstellen versagt dann das Gehirn völlig. Man kann es erklären indem man sagt man addiert zum dreidimensionalen Koordinatensystem eine Achse die nicht in diesem System liegt. Man kann damit, wie Incontemtio ja gesagthat, damit wunderbar rechnen. Man kann mehrdimensionale Vektoren, Matrizen und anders lsutiges Zeug erstellen und diese Addieren, Mutliplizieren etc. Aber  damit zu rechen oder diesen mehrdimensionalen Raum zu erklären und ihn sich wirklich vorzustellen sind zwei paar Stiefel.

Ich hoffe es ist einigermassen klar was ich damit sagen will^^


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Mai 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> Dabei bestreiten nur die wenigsten die Exitenz Höhere Mächte, sei es ein Gott, Götter , Geister oder auch nur Karma.
> Es wird ehr ja direkt die Kirche an sich abgelehnt.



Statistik? Belege? Oder dein "untrügliches" Bauchgefühl? 



Curumo schrieb:


> Also im Sinne des moralisch richtigen Handelns, sollte man nie jemanden seine Meinung aufzwingen  es herrscht hier Freiheit der Gedanken und man sollte nie versuchen etwas zu beweisen was nicht zu bewiesen geht.



Man muss nicht die Existenz Gottes wiederlegen, sondern seine Existenz beweisen.


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist einigermassen klar was ich damit sagen will^^



Das ist das 2-dimensionale Abbild eines 3-dimensionalen Körpers: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das hier ist das 2-dimensionale Abbild des 3-dimensionalen Abbildes eines 4-dimensionalen Körpers: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Menschliche Gehirn kann sich keinen 4-dimensionalen Körper "bildlich" Vorstellen nur dessen Abbild.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2008)

@Vreen & Delphin87

Wenn ich weiterhin dieses gegenseitige Flamen lesen muß, folgen bald Verwarnungen. Wenn ihr euch angiften wollt, nutzt PN.


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Schmerzen und all dem Bösen in der Welt könnte man auch durch den Demiurgen erklären:
Ein irrer Gott, der sich für den einen Gott hält, auch die materielle Welt, wie wir sie kennen erschaffen hat, die aber nur als Gefängnis für die Menschen gilt.

Der Mensch hat ganz konkret seinen Körper als Gefängnis, trägt aber in sich den göttlichen Funken des wahren Gottes hinter dem Demiurg in sich.
Dieser göttliche Funke muss vom Menschen erkannt werden, um Erlösung zu erlangen (Ähnlichkeit mit der Erleuchtung der Budhisten?).

Dieser Demiurg ist auch der Vater von Jesus, deshalb konnte Jesus nicht die Menschheit erlösen (man denke an seine letzten Worte: "Gott, mein Gott, warum hast Du mich verlassen?"), denn er war ja nicht der wirkliche Sohn Gottes.

Bisschen merkwürdig diese zwei Götter hintereinander, aber auch dieses Glaubenssystem gibt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das ist das 2-dimensionale Abbild eines 3-dimensionalen Körpers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilexe (3. Mai 2008)

kirche etc---> kommertz
ich denke die bibel war früher halt sowas wie heute harry potter reihe nur etwas länger

und dann hat man sich halt gedacht das kann man digge vermarkten --> klagemauer etc usw k/a


----------



## Fauzi (3. Mai 2008)

Gibt es Gott oder gibt es ihn nicht?

Ich sage nein. Wieso? Es gibt keine Beweise!
So wie es auch keine Beweise gibt, dass es keinen Gott gibt.

Die Menschheit ist "zu dumm" um nachzuforschen wie wir alle entstanden sind. Was genau passiert ist etc. Ich glaube an heute, der Rest interessiert mich ziemlich wenig.

Strenggläubige Menschen haben von mir ausgesehen eine an der Klatsche und besitzen kein selbstvertrauen!


----------



## Gronwell (4. Mai 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Gibt es Gott oder gibt es ihn nicht?
> 
> Ich sage nein. Wieso? Es gibt keine Beweise!
> So wie es auch keine Beweise gibt, dass es keinen Gott gibt.



Würde das dann nicht bedeuten, dass es keine Schwerkraft gab, bevor sie wissenschaftlich bewiesen wurde?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Mai 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Würde das dann nicht bedeuten, dass es keine Schwerkraft gab, bevor sie wissenschaftlich bewiesen wurde?



In gewisser Weise passt das sogar recht gut. Ich müsste es nur etwas umformulieren.

Die Existenz von Schwerkraft halte ich für bewiesen. Immerhin spürt man es am eigenen Leib. Nicht bewiesen dagegen ist der Grund für diese Kraft. 
Wenn man das auf die "Gott"-Theorie überträgt, könnte man die Schwerkraft zum Beispiel mit der reine Existenz unserer Welt vergleichen. Und Gott mit einer Theorie zur Erklräung dieser Existenz, ähnlich den Gravitonen im Falle der Schwerkraft.


----------



## Vreen (4. Mai 2008)

man konnte früher zumindest mutmassen das es sowas wie schwerkraft gibt da gegenstände die man in die luft geworfen hat wieder runter gefallen sind.
die existenz gottes ist da ein völlig anderes thema da nichts erklärliches oder unerklärliches unseres bekannten universums anlass dazu gibt überhaupt nach der existenz eines gottes zu forschen.
trotzdem galuben seit menschengedenken fast alle menschen an einen gott.
was sagt uns das?
die menschen haben den glauben mitgebracht und er stellt einen wichtigen faktor in der menschehitsgeschichte und entwicklung dar,
aber eine physische gotteskraft existiert trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Gerox (4. Mai 2008)

Chaisheng schrieb:


> Durchaus, aber was das Christentum vermittelt und predigt, läuft für mich nicht unter Werte!!!
> Ich sage nicht das Sachen wie "Liebe deinen nächsten" schlecht sind, aber das drumherum und die angebliche "Frömmigkeit" ist doch ein wenig, wie soll ich sagen, lächerlich?
> 
> Schau die nurmal die vielen Pädophilen-Priester an, wo findest du da Werte???
> ...




Nur weil jemand Priester ist hatt das noch lange nichts mit dem Glauben an Gott zu tun.

Ich glaube an einen Gott, ich glaube an den Gott wie er in der Bibel steht. Ich finde auch zusammenschlüsse von Christen gut, aber das Problem ist das sie oft aufhören ihr Hirn zu benutzen und dem Folgen was ihnen gesagt wird. Dadurch kann man Religion gut misbrauchen.
Vorne steht ein Priester/Pastor oder was auch immer und die Leute schalten ihr Hirn ab und vertrauen blind darauf das alles stimmt was er sagt, vergessen aber das es nur ein Mensch ist.....
Ich nutze mein Hirn und treffe meine eigenen Entscheidungen
Wenn ich sage ich rauche nicht dann kommt "jaja ein christ halt" aber das ist quatsch, ich rauche nicht weil ich mich entschieden habe das ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, es meinen Köper kaputt macht und es mir viel zu teuer ist.




Oo grad erst gesehn dass das ganze hier nicht 6 sondern 36 Seiten oder so hatt, das heißt das was ich zitiert habe ist schon etwas älter ><


----------



## Siu (4. Mai 2008)

Mir ist Gott gestern im Traum erschienen, er hat mir gesagt, dass ihr mit der Diskussion aufhören solltet, er ist sehr wütend darüber, weil man hier zu keinem Ergebnis kommen wird.

:X


----------



## Vreen (4. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> er ist sehr wütend darüber, weil man hier zu keinem Ergebnis kommen wird.




NEIN, du glaubst wirklich die buffed user werden hier nicht das rätsel um gottes existenz beweisen ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> NEIN, du glaubst wirklich die buffed user werden hier nicht das rätsel um gottes existenz beweisen ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rätsel?


----------



## Vreen (4. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Rätsel?



offenbar


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Gott und allgemein an nichts übernatürliches. Ich bin der festen Überzeugen, dass etwas derartiges nicht existiert und nur von den Menschen mit wahrscheinlich verschiedenen Zielen erfunden wurde.
> Gott und Religion liegen eng zusammen und ich halte von Religion absolut garnichts! Es mag einige wenige Ausnahmen geben, aber grundsätzlich wurden aufgrund von Glaubens- bzw. Religionsverschiedenheiten zuviele Menschen getötet und Leid verbreitet.
> 
> Eure Meinungen und Argumente sind nun erwünscht.




Mhh ich glaube auch nicht an Gott, aber du stellst es so dar als wäre das ganze nur zur Bereicherung erfunden worden. 

Damals gab es kaum Exekutive (polizisten blabla) und die Menschen haben sich wie die Primaten die Schädel eingehaun. Da damals die Exekutive eher schwach war, konnten die Menschen die nicht in Großstädten gelebt haben praktisch machen was sie wollten. Wenn nicht irgendwas die Bibel gekommen wäre, und den Menschen ANgst gemacht hätte, hätten sie noch lange so weiter gemacht, wenn sie überhaupt aufgehört hätten.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, man sollte immer dran denken dass man nur GLAUBT es gibt keinen Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das selbe gilt auch umgekehrt. ABer leider hab ich das Gefühl, die meisten "Gläubigen" (hier vor allem Moslems) "WISSEN" dass es einen Gott gibt.


----------



## Deaty (5. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich glaube nicht an Gott. 

Manche tun es.

Wir werdens alle rausfinden wenns so weit is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube nicht an Gott.
> 
> Manche tun es.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach wird man dies eben nicht, da man nach dem Tod nichtsmehr wahrnimmt. Ob die eigene Leiche nun in einem Graben liegt, oder ganz normal bestattet wird, macht keinen Unterschied. (Für den Toten, selbstverständlich - für die Lebenden sieht das natürlich anders aus. Moral und sowas) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Mhh ich glaube auch nicht an Gott, aber du stellst es so dar als wäre das ganze nur zur Bereicherung erfunden worden.
> 
> Damals gab es kaum Exekutive (polizisten blabla) und die Menschen haben sich wie die Primaten die Schädel eingehaun. Da damals die Exekutive eher schwach war, konnten die Menschen die nicht in Großstädten gelebt haben praktisch machen was sie wollten. Wenn nicht irgendwas die Bibel gekommen wäre, und den Menschen ANgst gemacht hätte, hätten sie noch lange so weiter gemacht, wenn sie überhaupt aufgehört hätten.
> 
> ...


Mhh *[Komma fehlt]* ich glaube auch nicht an Gott, aber du stellst es so dar als wäre das ganze nur zur Bereicherung erfunden worden. 

Damals gab es kaum Exekutive (polizisten blabla) und die Menschen haben sich wie die Primaten die Schädel eingehau*[e]*n. Da damals die Exekutive eher schwach war*[en]*, konnten die Menschen*[Komma]* die nicht in Großstädten gelebt haben*[Komma]* praktisch machen was sie wollten. Wenn nicht irgendwas*[Komma]* *[wie]* die Bibel*[Komma]* gekommen wäre,*[falsche Zeichensetzung]* und den Menschen ANgst gemacht hätte, hätten sie noch lange so weiter gemacht, wenn sie überhaupt aufgehört hätten.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, man sollte immer dran denken*[Komma]* dass man nur GLAUBT*[Punkt/Komma mit Subjunktion]* es gibt keinen Gott*[Punkt]* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das selbe*[dasselbe (zusammen und groß)]* gilt auch umgekehrt. ABer leider hab*[e]* ich das Gefühl, die meisten "Gläubigen" (hier vor allem Moslems) "WISSEN" dass es einen Gott gibt.


Extra für dich, du großer Rechtschreibkönig!


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Extra für dich, du großer Rechtschreibkönig!




Und was genau hat das jetzt zum Thema beigetragen? Das mein Spamm falsch ist, das gebe ich zu. Aber ich spamme nicht in interessante Diskussionsthreads, das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Und was genau hat das jetzt zum Thema beigetragen? Das mein Spamm falsch ist, das gebe ich zu. Aber ich spamme nicht in interessante Diskussionsthreads, das ist der Unterschied.



*Popcorn hol und losmampf*

PS: Der Thread war schon lange überfällig, was den /close angeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Popcorn hol und losmampf*
> 
> PS: Der Thread war schon lange überfällig, was den /close angeht.
> 
> ...




Ist deine Signatur nicht eigentlich viel zu lang/groß?


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Und was genau hat das jetzt zum Thema beigetragen? Das mein Spamm falsch ist, das gebe ich zu. Aber ich spamme nicht in interessante Diskussionsthreads, das ist der Unterschied.


Doch tust du, siehe den Toleranz Thread. Und hier kommt der Close...


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Und was genau hat das jetzt zum Thema beigetragen? Das mein Spamm falsch ist, das gebe ich zu. Aber ich spamme nicht in interessante Diskussionsthreads, das ist der Unterschied.


Das hat genauso viel zum Thema beigetragen wie deine Rechtschreib-Flames, aber das will ja nicht hinter
deine hohe Stirn gehen, Herr Professor!


----------

